# Official WWE Hall Of Fame 2016 Discussion Thread



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

Well a strong start with Sting.
I imagine WWE will oblige him and grant his request of having Ric Flair induct him.

We know WWE are going to reduce the class numbers from last year.
So we have ..
Headliner : Sting
My guesses based on rumours ..
Tag Team : Fabulous Freebirds
Secondary star : Vader
Secondary star : Owen Hart
International : Jushin Liger
Female : Sable or they could pull a big shocker with Chyna. I would say maybe Luna Vachon or Miss Elizabeth but if Owen Hart is going in then I can't see them exceeding 1 posthumous induction.
Celebrity (awful but they always do one ) and frankly do not care less.
Warrior Award apparently is going to be a annual award.
That would be 7 inductees and a Warrior Award down 1 from 8 inductees and a Warrior Award from last year.

Of course I could be way off. I find it hard not to believe that they dont do a Texas induction so JBL or Stan Hansen may get the call.
Some other standouts that I think are deserving and are possible...
Honky Tonk Man
British Bulldog
Rick Rude
DDP
Demolition
Big Boss Man
Bam Bam Bigelow
Lex Luger
Rick Martel
Great Muta may even get the nod to compliment the Sting headed class.

I personally do not see why it is necessary for a celebrity induction every year. The category is not strong enough to warrant a annual induction.

It is always fun to see who gets announced in the run up to Mania.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hoping for Owen (all depends on Martha)
Rick Rude
Luna Vachon
British Bulldog
Dynamite Kid


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

Lemmy for HoF!


----------



## theromey (Oct 24, 2015)

Lemmy and Sting in HOF this year for sure!!
Lemmy will in the Celebrity Wing. Can't believe Sting came to WWE to just lose to Triple H and Seth then retire....


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

Sting
Vader
Stan Hansen (since it's in Texas)
Freebirds (again, Texas)
Muta (foreign star)
Lemmy (celebrity)
Warrior: Who Gives a Shit


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Sting is a legit wrestling icon. One of my favorite wrestlers ever and I so elated to watch him have this moment. Very few deserve to be showered with the amount of praise Sting will be receiving on this grand stage.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Flair should induct him.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Congratulations Sting!


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Sting inducted by Flair
Freebirds inducted by Edge & Christian or Outsiders or Von Erichs
Owen inducted by Bret or Hart Foundation inducted by Austin
Vader inducted by Foley
Dustin Runnels inducted by Cody
Sable inducted by Austin, Lesnar or Russo (ok that's a longshot, but makes most sense)
JBL inducted by Ron Simmons
Lemmy inducted by HHH
Jim Johnston inducted by Road Dogg for Warrior award


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Headliner: Sting 
* Inducted by Flair 

Vader 
* Inducted by Foley 

Lex Luger 
* ???

Gillberg uh I mean Duane Gill 
* ???

Team/Stable: Fabulous Freebirds 
* Inducted by Von Erichs

Female: Jacqueline 
* ???

Manager/Staff: Teddy Long 
* Inducted by Booker T

Celebrity: Andy Kaufman 
* Inducted by Lawler


----------



## Vufor (Jan 11, 2016)

*John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*

Source: PWInsider Elite

We've noted for months how there's been talk of *The Fabulous Freebirds *going into the WWE Hall of Fame this year in Dallas. It looks like the group will be going in but there's been a lot of talk about whether or not Jimmy Garvin will be going in with Michael "PS" Hayes, Buddy Roberts and Terry Gordy. Word is that Garvin will also be inducted, thanks to Hayes.

Another name rumored for this year's Hall of Fame class former WWE, WCW, NJPW, All Japan, AWA and NWA star *Stan Hansen.*

Former World Heavyweight Champion *Vader* indicated on Twitter a few weeks back that he may be inducted but we've heard nothing like that coming out of WWE.

One possible name who hasn't been reported yet is current announcer *JBL*. He's not a lock yet for this year's class but people within WWE claim, to not be surprised to see JBL inducted this year.

As noted, Sting will be this year's headliner.




Good for JBL.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*

Would be a great year if these rumours are true.

About time the WRESTLING GOD was inducted


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*

wrestling god was made for the HOF.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*

Stan Hansen :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*

I give JBL props for being one of the last heel i truly hated. Such a good champ run in my opinion


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

JBL 

I love his promo when he was champion.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*

:jbl

I should be in the HOF Maggle!


Actually it could be funny if JBL believed the rumors to be true and thought he was going to get inducted and stands up to cheer only for a different Legend's name to be called lol.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*

Would be fitting if JBL and Stan Hansen were inducted the same year as Bradshaw was always compared to Hansen back in the late 90s before he joined the APA.

In fact save JBL for next year and have him induct Hansen this year as it's obvious he's a huge fan.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*

JBL's career path followed a similar trajectory to Edge, who's already in the HOF. In a popular tag team during the Attitude Era, became a top heel and WWE Champ in the 2000s. Good choice for the HOF, and one I was expecting this year, considering it is Texas.

Also, it's always sounded weird to me hearing him introduced as "the legendary JBL", particularly following "the Hall of Famer, Jerry 'The King' Lawler".


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*



Rookie of the Year said:


> JBL's career path followed a similar trajectory to Edge, who's already in the HOF. In a popular tag team during the Attitude Era, became a top heel and WWE Champ in the 2000s. Good choice for the HOF, and one I was expecting this year, considering it is Texas.
> 
> Also, it's always sounded weird to me hearing him introduced as "the legendary JBL", particularly following "the Hall of Famer, Jerry 'The King' Lawler".


This was the first thing I thought of when I read the thread title. He deserves to be introduced as a Hall of Famer when sitting next to those guys, even if I think he's fucking insufferable as a commentator.


----------



## Vufor (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*

JBL was a legendary bully. Just ask the Miz.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*



TwistedLogic said:


> This was the first thing I thought of when I read the thread title. He deserves to be introduced as a Hall of Famer when sitting next to those guys, even if I think he's fucking insufferable as a commentator.


The worst thing about that is that JBL used to be the shit as a commentator, now he's just shit. 2006/2007, JBL was maybe my favourite commentator, and he had great chemistry with Michael Cole, forcing Cole to step up and actually have a bit of passion about what he was calling.

Since 2012, I don't know what it is. Either he's happy to collect a paycheck, or he's too busy saying things that Vince wants to hear.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*

JBL was such a good heel back in the day, I'd be happy to see him in the HOF.

Thinking of JBL, It's probably just a matter of time until Michael Cole is inducted :mj2


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*



Rookie of the Year said:


> The worst thing about that is that JBL used to be the shit as a commentator, now he's just shit. 2006/2007, JBL was maybe my favourite commentator, and he had great chemistry with Michael Cole, forcing Cole to step up and actually have a bit of passion about what he was calling.
> 
> Since 2012, I don't know what it is. Either he's happy to collect a paycheck, or he's too busy saying things that Vince wants to hear.


I think it's just conditioning over a long period of time. Greatness breeds greatness, and there hasn't been greatness at the announcers desk for _years._ JBL was amazing at first but he probably doesn't even realize how much his appeal has eroded simply because he's so occupied in the moment with playing up whatever bullshit character Vince wants him to play.

It's especially hard to shine as a color commentator when the play-by-play guy is a born and bred yes-man company guy, since he has all the power to dictate the direction of the show.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*



TwistedLogic said:


> I think it's just conditioning over a long period of time. Greatness breeds greatness, and there hasn't been greatness at the announcers desk for _years._ JBL was amazing at first but he probably doesn't even realize how much his appeal has eroded simply because he's so occupied in the moment with playing up whatever bullshit character Vince wants him to play.
> 
> It's especially hard to shine as a color commentator when the play-by-play guy is a born and bred yes-man company guy, since he has all the power to dictate the direction of the show.


Yeah, that's a good point. It's early days, but I thought Mauro was excellent in his Smackdown debut. Maybe a Mauro/JBL team could light that fire again.

But I didn't think Cole was great with Tazz, and JBL pulled him up a level, so if he wanted to, I think he could really push Cole's buttons. There's no saving Byron Saxton though. Guy's as bland as dry toast. I genuinely think the only reason Byron's on TV is that he looks better for the cameras.

Anyway, back to JBL and his wrestling career. Highlights? I think Judgment Day 2005 was underrated, the I Quit match with John Cena. Easily the best match of Cena's career up to that point, before Cena started raising his game in 2006.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*

Everyone listed needs to be in this year, for Texas.


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*

I can't imagine JBL as a hall of famer. Not saying he doesn't deserve it but it's weird to think of it.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*

Finally, someone who actually deserves it.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*

Well deserved if true. They better hurry up with vader and hansen aswell. Last thing you want is guys like that passing away before you induct them. Also I would like to see some guys from japan and the brittish scene go in aswell. A guy like johnny saint for example maybe didnt work in wwe but he,s a legend that deserves praise and the wwe pretty much is the wrestling industry these days since they buy everything.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*



Rookie of the Year said:


> The worst thing about that is that JBL used to be the shit as a commentator, now he's just shit. 2006/2007, JBL was maybe my favourite commentator, and he had great chemistry with Michael Cole, forcing Cole to step up and actually have a bit of passion about what he was calling.
> 
> Since 2012, I don't know what it is. Either he's happy to collect a paycheck, or he's too busy saying things that Vince wants to hear.


He clearly doesn't care about or enjoy the product these days, not that anyone could blame him.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*

The question is: who will induct him, Maggle the YES man or Ron the DAMN man?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*

*JBL would be a good shout, especially with the show being held in Texas.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*

_*The Wrestling God in the hall of fame 2016 breh's. Truly deserved too after entertaining us for decades in different gimmicks. :drose*_


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: John Bradshaw Layfield rumoured to be next Hall of Fame Inductee*

Being in Texas this year i would not be surprised if he is in the class.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

Oh Lord, PLEASE induct Stan "The Lariat" Hansen this year!! Him, Sting, Vader, and the Freebirds (with Jimmy Jam) would be the coolest class in a long time!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Who I want 

Sting - inducted by Flair

Vader - inducted by Foley

Freebirds

Stan Hansen 

DDP - inducted by Hall or Roberts 

Lemmy - inducted by Triple H (my original choice would be Cyndi Lauper but doubt that's happening)

JBL - inducted by Ron Simmons.

Bull Nakano - inducted by Madusa.

I could see them maybe putting in one of their agents in though. Like Finlay, Malenko or IRS.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Sting
Vader
JBL
Hansen
Brody
DDP

Freebirds

Lemmy

Would love this class


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm liking the mentions for Vader, Stan Hansen, and The Freebirds. I'd love to see Rick Rude inducted by Paul Heyman. With Sting as the headliner that would be a stellar class. I think DDP and JBL would be fair selections. For the celebrity induction I wouldn't just have Lemmy by himself. I would induct the entire band Motorhead. For female inductee I like Sable or Chyna but the latter is not happening. I don't know who gets the Warrior Award if they are making it an annual thing.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

There was a rumor that Vader might well be going in this year, but it was just that tbh, a rumor.

It would be fitting if he went in the same time as Sting and it would be an overdue induction.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I'd like to see Carlitos Cabrera inducted, he is the commentator in spanish of WWE shows.
Does it since 1993 first with Ed Truco as the heel one, then in 1995 was joined by the great Hugo Savinovich of WWC who was impartial but with lots of charisma, and later with Marcelo Rodriguez, a good heel commentator too.

I believe he's the guy who has commentated most Monday Night Raws than anyone. (Y)


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

If Angle shows up to be inducted with Sting, and they induct Rick Rude, I'm going to mark like a 13 year old kid.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Tatanka signed a Legends contract back in November.



> *From WWE.com:* As he announced via Twitter Monday, Tatanka — a mainstay of WWE programming in both the early 1990s and mid-2000s — has signed a WWE Legends contract. The Native American Superstar was a fan favorite in the WWE Universe, appearing in several WrestleManias, crushing opponents with his End of the Trail finishing maneuver and wowing fans with his signature war dance.
> 
> Please join WWE in congratulating Tatanka.


Tatanka himself confirmed that he will at least be in Dallas on WM weekend. While I know he never won the big one, he still has a large following and I would be stoked to see him in WWE one last time. A surprise return at the Rumble, perhaps?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661363680605544448


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

Tatanka makes sense cause they need at least 1 WWE guy from the New Generation Era or earlier and all these other names rumored about worked outside of WWE or were staples of the Attitude era or later.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I doubt Tatanka is going in this year, but then every class has filler. A lot of legends appear at Axxess.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

No disrespect meant to Tatanka because he was a decent mid card talent but I do not see what was HOF worthy about his career.
He debuted in early 1992 and had a undefeated streak for over a year, he had no standout matches as such.
He never won a single title. He was a member of the failed Million Dollar corporation which i personally feel took his potential on a downwards spiral. Tatanka was far better suited being a face.
I guess what I am trying to say is if you induct Tatanka then you may as well induct Val Venis, Crush, Doink etc etc who lets be honest did not have HOF careers.
Jake The Snake Roberts never won a single title in WWE and he was inducted but the difference being Roberts was a player, a top face and heel and one of the most over characters of his era. Tatanka and co are not on that level.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

POSSIBLE SPOILERS BELOW ....
According to whatculture.com the HOF class list has been leaked by a reliable inside source for this year's class.

Joining Sting this year apparently will be ...

Fabulous Freebirds
JBL
The Godfather
Jacqueline
Regis Philbin


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hypnotica said:


> POSSIBLE SPOILERS BELOW ....
> According to whatculture.com the HOF class list has been leaked by a reliable inside source for this year's class.
> 
> Joining Sting this year apparently will be ...
> ...


Godfather? :lmao 

Jacqueline would be fine though.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Freebirds and JBL, absolutely. Along with Sting, that's a good class so far.

The other guys? No deal. How many gimmicks did they throw on Godfather before that one stuck? Just because he finally got over during the Attitude Era (when everyone was over), doesn't mean he's a bona fide legend who deserves to go in.

They should make the ceremony shorter and induct three or four each year, tops.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*[Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Source



> *Take this for what it’s worth as it remains an uncomfirmed rumor at this point*, but WhatCulture.com is claiming a source within WWE has revealed the names of several more 2016 WWE Hall of Fame inductees.
> 
> According to the source, the following names are “virtually a lock” and will join Sting in this year’s WWE Hall of Fame Class of 2016:
> 
> ...


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

The Freebirds finally, P.S Hayes can stop complaining now haha well deserved.

Anyone who was anyone at all in the Attitude Era will eventually go in, they'll suck that era dry for everything they can.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Can somebody tell me why Charles Wright deserves to be inducted into the HOF? Sounds desperate by WWE :shrug


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

I knew JBL would be put in sooner rather than later.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



In Vino Veritas said:


> Can somebody tell me why Charles Wright deserves to be inducted into the HOF? Sounds desperate by WWE :shrug


why does he not. he was over ran with a ton of gimmicks


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



In Vino Veritas said:


> Can somebody tell me why Charles Wright deserves to be inducted into the HOF? Sounds desperate by WWE :shrug


Putting Charles Wright aside, anyone who was anyone will eventually go into the HOF, the WWE is going to bleed that era dry, suck every last penny out of it


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



In Vino Veritas said:


> Can somebody tell me why Charles Wright deserves to be inducted into the HOF? Sounds desperate by WWE :shrug


You say that, but Regis Philbin is being inducted.
:lol


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



In Vino Veritas said:


> Can somebody tell me why Charles Wright deserves to be inducted into the HOF? Sounds desperate by WWE :shrug


because he was the godfather


----------



## Geogkrt (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

I'm so glad JBL is finally getting in the Hall of Fame. Should've happened years ago. What an amazing career. He should get in the Hall of Fame for his commentating alone.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Pimpin ain't easy but it'll get you into the HOF. 

Congrats to JBL, Freebirds and Jacqueline. I like Regis as a person so I'll just let that slide. 

I'm still waiting for Miss Elizabeth, Luna, Davey Boy, Rick Rude and Owen Hart to get in. Although, I doubt Owen ever will since his wife won't give her blessing.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Rikishi opened the floodgates for any Attitude Era mid carder to be inducted

I bet in less than five years we see Val Venis, Tazz, Gangrel hell even Bull Bucanan because why not


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Lol @ the godfather. JBL is a scumbag.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Jacqueline?? So Sable and Chyna aren't in, but Jacqueline is? What is so legendary about her career? All I remember from her is the boob slip on PPV :lol

At least Charles Wright had two successful gimmicks and had somewhat of a main event caliber run as Papa Shango


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

I'm surprised Miss Elizabeth is still missing. What are they waiting for?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Jacqueline?? So Sable and Chyna aren't in, but Jacqueline is? What is so legendary about her career? All I remember from her is the boob slip on PPV :lol


I think I know why she's getting in. 

Chyna is never getting in. HHH's kids will google her. :sheamus

Sable seems out of the public eye but she deserves the recognition. 

So that leaves Jackie and the other AE divas. I don't know why Miss Elizabeth and Luna aren't in yet.


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

In this case Taker will stay with us some more time


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



Empress said:


> I think I know why she's getting in.
> 
> Chyna is never getting in. HHH's kids will google her. :sheamus
> 
> ...



Good call on Liz and Luna. Steph, Vicky, Nakano too -- hell even eye candy like Stacy Kiebler, Terry Runnels, Debra and Torrie Wilson deverse it more because they were very over with the audience

Sable definitely deserves it. i'd argue that at one point in time in 1998 she was their most popular draw right behind Austin -- That woman was crucial to WWF's momentum and I think she even began their relationship with Playboy. Sable was successful in that world too. I preferred Sunny over Sable personally, but Sable made bigger waves

Jackie was a decent hand but she never really did anything to stand out. At least Ivory had a big angle as champion going into Wrestlemania X7


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Holy shit that's a weak class. So disappointing.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Needs more Vader


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

"Don't talk to me like that! I'm a hall of famer, Maggle!!!"


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Who are some notable names that still aren't in yet? Besides Owen.

Rick Rude?

Thought Taker would be headlining forsure. Shouldda make it an All-Texan class, has to be the State that has produced the most talent or at least up there.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Good call on Liz and Luna. Steph, Vicky, Nakano too -- hell even eye candy like Stacy Kiebler, Terry Runnels, Debra and Torrie Wilson deverse it more because they were very over with the audience
> 
> Sable definitely deserves it. i'd argue that at one point in time in 1998 she was their most popular draw right behind Austin -- That woman was crucial to WWF's momentum and I think she even began their relationship with Playboy. Sable was successful in that world too. I preferred Sunny over Sable personally, but Sable made bigger waves
> 
> Jackie was a decent hand but she never really did anything to stand out. At least Ivory had a big angle as champion going into Wrestlemania X7


Vicky could be a good choice. I respect that she was able to make her own identity outside of Eddie's memory. Would I put her in before Luna and Miss Elizabeth? No. But I'd put her in before Jackie. I'm not trying to shade Jacqueline. At this point though, if you ever were in the WWE, you're eligible for the HOF. There's no real criteria anymore.

I'm surprised "DX" hasn't gone in as a group yet. I'll always love Kevin Nash for going in as himself rather than Diesel. I still don't get why Scott Hall had to be "Razor Ramon".

I hope Undertaker doesn't go in this year. I'd like for Sting to be the headliner.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



Empress said:


> Vicky could be a good choice. I respect that she was able to make her own identity outside of Eddie's memory. Would I put her in before Luna and Miss Elizabeth? No. But I'd put her in before Jackie. I'm not trying to shade Jacqueline. At this point though, if you ever were in the WWE, you're eligible for the HOF. There's no real criteria anymore.
> 
> I'm surprised "DX" hasn't gone in as a group yet. I'll always love Kevin Nash for going in as himself rather than Diesel. I still don't get why Scott Hall had to be "Razor Ramon".
> 
> I hope Undertaker doesn't go in this year. I'd like for Sting to be the headliner.


DX probably won't go in as a group because Chyna and Xpac made a porno -- :drake1 (which is ironic because the whole DX gimmick is based on sex)

I thought the same about Diesel and Razor. I think it's because they decided on Nash headlining the class that year and they needed more meat around the bone. They had to squeeze in his WCW career because being the weakest drawing face of the company in WWF history probably didn't cut it :lol -- Razor was in the HOF midcard his year, the real headliners were Warrior and Jake so they could get away with it. It's so strange how WWE operates tho --

nWo will go in eventually, assuming that the Hogan thing ever blows over


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



In Vino Veritas said:


> Can somebody tell me why Charles Wright deserves to be inducted into the HOF? Sounds desperate by WWE :shrug


Hooooo train!

Tbh are WWE awared they're inducting a Pimp into their HoF.. He runs a whore house. Watch all the feminist cunts throw a bitch fit over it.


----------



## The Coolest (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

I don't understand why anyone cares about the HOF. It's a fake accolade for something that isn't real, and WWE decides who they want to be in it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Considering Jacqueline is a 20 (nearly 30!) year veteran and WWE not giving a crap about anything but longevity I like it. It helps she was always capable of good matches. Oh yes and she's Texan. 

I'm fine if she goes in. Leilani Kai, Victoria, Ivory, Elizabeth, Sable, Luna, Bull Nakano certainly need to go in at some point. After that. Maybe Molly, Vickie G, Beth Phoenix & Mickie James. Cyndi is a no brainer for the Celeb Wing. They'd be reaching after that tbh.



From Death Valley said:


> Hooooo train!
> 
> Tbh are WWE awared they're inducting a Pimp into their HoF.. He runs a whore house. Watch all the feminist cunts throw a bitch fit over it.


Feminists ain't easy!


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

look that that ring, maggle :jbl

that's the great thing about double u double u e, jawn, only in the double u double u e will you see men and women put their lives on the line every night for our entertainment!
the sacrifice and will and guts to make it in the business is unprecedented :cole

you dingbat! the one aam wearin, maggle! :jbl


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

I thought X Pac would get in because he's friends with HHH. And HHH's kids don't google his friends. :trips7

I would've had more respect for HHH if he straight up said "The bitch ain't getting in because it's personal". 

I think they'll induct Stacy Keibler in a few years. 

But when they induct The Great One, I hope I can be in attendance for that one. I'd love to be a part of the crowd giving The Rock a standing ovation.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Lemmy should be inducted for the celebrity part. What has Regis Phillman done?


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Boring list.

No offense or anything - just no real "big" names. I know a lot of people here love Sting - and that's fine, he had a big career. But i've always been more a WWE guy so i have less interest in non-WWE guys.

Hopefully there's at least 1 more "big" WWE name to go.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

The whole celebrity wing is a joke. Some of these make one appearance and that makes you eligible for a company's Hall of Fame? It always reeks of desperation by WWE to get some sort of mainstream coverage.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

I once threw a beer at Orton and got ejected for it. 

Get me into the celeb wing, I was over like Austin in 98 after that. :nash


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



Empress said:


> I would've had more respect for HHH if he straight up said "The bitch ain't getting in because it's personal".


HHH is apparently very undercunning behind the scenes. He never admitted to having beef with Punk while Punk said the exact opposite. According to the Outlaws, HHH was always good to them upfront but they later found out that he was saying things behind their backs. He flat out denied his involvement in the Montreal Screwjob only for us to find out that he pitched the idea to Vince lol -- He always struck me as that kind of guy tbh


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

horrendous class


----------



## Omnitalent (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

I'd love to see Vince go in. But have it be like Razor Ramon... he gets in solely as Mr. Mcmahon. Also, in line with that, I would not want to be the one to tell him his speech is going over in time.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



In Vino Veritas said:


> Can somebody tell me why Charles Wright deserves to be inducted into the HOF? Sounds desperate by WWE :shrug


Out of all the inductees, you're questioning him? He's not bad imo. A very popular figure.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> HHH is apparently very undercunning behind the scenes. He never admitted to having beef with Punk while Punk said the exact opposite. According to the Outlaws, HHH was always good to them upfront but they later found out that he was saying things behind their backs. He flat out denied his involvement in the Montreal Screwjob only for us to find out that he pitched the idea to Vince lol -- He always struck me as that kind of guy tbh


Yeah, that's a side to HHH I've never really cared for. But I suppose that's what most people do; stab you in the back and smile to your face. Bret didn't hold back in his book. :lol 

Speaking of which, I wonder when HHH gets in or even Vince himself. 

I'd love to see Kane get recognized. Granted, the past few years haven't been his personal best but he's had longevity and a great run during his peak. Kane was one of the few legit challengers to Undertaker and Brothers of Destruction was awesome.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Rikishi opened the floodgates for any Attitude Era mid carder to be inducted
> 
> I bet in less than five years we see Val Venis, *Tazz*, Gangrel hell even Bull Bucanan because why not


Taz would certainly deserve it.

He's a lot more than some Attitude Era mid carder. His ECW run gets him in.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

WWE is just running out of people to induct into Hall of Fame. Those who deserve to be in the Hall of Fame either are there already or will never be there due to backstage politics. There are some exceptions, though, but I'm not seeing those names on the list (assuming that it's real, which I doubt).


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



Empress said:


> Yeah, that's a side to HHH I've never really cared for. But I suppose that's what most people do; stab you in the back and smile to your face. Bret didn't hold back in his book. :lol
> 
> Speaking of which, I wonder when HHH gets in or even Vince himself.
> 
> I'd love to see Kane get recognized. Granted, the past few years haven't been his personal best but he's had longevity and a great run during his peak. Kane was one of the few legit challengers to Undertaker and Brothers of Destruction was awesome.


There's lots of stuff that was said about HHH over the years, but you need to take some of it with a grain of salt. The biggest thing that I heard came from a Sunny shoot interview where she claimed that she was backstage with HHH at Wrestlemania 11 back when he JUST arrived -- and according to Sunny he told her that "One day i'll own this place" -- if it's true then that lays the foundation for his mindset. I'm not saying that he didn't genuinely love Stephanie but it would add to the context. Bruce Pritchard said that HHH didn't like The Rock on a personal level which possibly stemmed from jealousy. but, HHH himself never alluded to it. I didn't like him back in the day because I saw an interview that he did on TSN's OTR with Chyna in 97 and he came across as the biggest prick on earth. I only warmed up to him in 2000 when he was in his program with Foley because of how good it was

Vince will probably be inducted when he dies, HHH guessing will get in as part of a group first -- Ether DX, Evolution or the lolthority


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

No offense to Godfather, but him going in before the Bulldog? ut 

The only thing I can justify this is if they are planning a Wrestlemania in England where they can induct both he and Dynamite together.

Also still no Honky Tonk Man, Rick Rude, Rick Martel, Demolition fpalm


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> There's lots of stuff that was said about HHH over the years, but you need to take some of it with a grain of salt. The biggest thing i've heard came from a Sunny shoot interview where she claimed that she was backstage with HHH at Wrestlemania 11 back when he JUST arrived -- and according to Sunny he told her that "One day i'll own this place" -- if it's true then that lays the foundation for his mindset. I'm not saying that he didn't genuinely love Stephanie but it would add to the context. Bruce Pritchard said that HHH didn't like The Rock on a personal level which possibly stemmed from jealousy. but, HHH himself never alluded to it. I didn't like him back in the day because I saw an interview that he did on TSN's OTR with Chyna and he came across as the biggest prick on earth
> 
> Vince will probably be inducted when he dies, HHH i'm guessing will get in as part of a group first -- Ether DX, Evolution or the lolthority


I don't want to wade too much into conspiracy theories but a former WWE writer did allude to HHH using Steph.

http://www.examiner.com/article/former-wwe-writer-calls-triple-h-s-love-for-stephanie-mcmahon-a-work

Personally, I think HHH could've been ambitious and fallen in love with Stephanie. Not to mention, Steph isn't stupid. I think they love each other, but they're more powerful together.

I hope Christian gets into the HOF. I know he's the "Janetty" between him and Edge, but he did solid work. 

Rey Mysterio Jr., Paul Heyman, Rick Rude, The Hart Foundation, Owen Hart, Davey Boy, Miss Elizabeth, Luna, Honky Tonk Man, Rick Martel, Scott Steiner and Sable are just glaring omissions at this point. I know the WWE doesn't have real standards for the HOF, but these names would give it more credibility IMO.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Godfather was cool and all, but he (and Rikishi for that matter) getting in before guys like Vader, Luger, Bruiser Brody, Bundy, Stan Hansen, & Honky Tonk Man? I also wonder how long it will take before they start tackling WCW & ECW guys, like Goldberg, DDP, RVD, Sabu, Tazz, Sandman, Dreamer, etc. 

Fabulous Freebirds are one of the most deserving eligible team, so that's all good in my book. 

Jacqueline is not a bad pick, but again, there are others in line that should get in before her - Sable, Ivory, Bull Nakano, Leilani Kai, Miss Elizabeth, Luna Vachon, (Chyna but there's some obvious stuff there).

Celebrity wing is a joke, but then again, none of this matters. It's not even the real Pro Wrestling Hall of Fame to begin with.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Goldberg is a great choice but I think he and HHH hate each other. I don't see that happening for a while. 

I hope DDP gets in this year. I think he could. He seems very well liked and respected by those backstage.

If Lex Luger gets in, he and Sting would be in the same class. That would be a nice nod to their history.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Damn it, why not Ivory?

Well, at least one member of Right to Censor is getting in.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

I call bullshit. For starters, Lemmy will be this years celebrity inductee 100%.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



witchblade000 said:


> Lemmy should be inducted for the celebrity part. What has Regis Phillman done?


He did commentary at Wrestlemania 7, and he's done a lot of interviews with WWE guys over the years.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Pretty weak class to be honest. Happy for JBL and Sting. Papa Shango freaked me out as a kid.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



ONEWAY said:


> No offense to Godfather, but him going in before the Bulldog? ut
> 
> The only thing I can justify this is if they are planning a Wrestlemania in England where they can induct both he and Dynamite together.
> 
> Also still no Honky Tonk Man, Rick Rude, Rick Martel, Demolition fpalm





QWERTYOP said:


> I call bullshit. For starters, Lemmy will be this years celebrity inductee 100%.


Ohh! maybe next year WM and HOF will be in England where Bulldog and Lemmy will be inducted, since there both from England.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



Mutant God said:


> Ohh! maybe next year WM and HOF will be in England where Bulldog and Lemmy will be inducted, since there both from England.


That would be awesome. It's the only way Dynamite is going in, because he can't travel to the States. He deserves a huge standing O at the HOF ceremony.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Good lord...The Godfather? :denirolol

Granted he was over and he had a catchphrase, but 90% of that was down to the random skanks flaunting their tits and ass at ringside. I mean the guy would get booed when he would tease the crowd by walking out by himself. Plus I can't think of one good match he had. I ain't losing any sleep over this but it's kinda weird.

However, I would let all of this slide if we got to see a Papa Shango appearance at Wrestlemania. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



Reptilian said:


> Damn it, why not Ivory?
> 
> Well, at least one member of Right to Censor is getting in.


She trashed HHH in a shoot interview. You know how petty WWE is about those things.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Jacqueline over Sable? unk2 

Riiight.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Lemmy


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Ivory could possibly get in. She and HHH hugged it out. (If you believe this was genuine)










http://teamtripleh.tumblr.com/post/114772208885/triple-h-and-ivory-at-axxess


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

No Rick Rude, Bulldog, Owen


This class sucks day over


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

I hope the highlight the Jacqueline boob pop from Capital Carnage


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Im still waiting for King Kong Bundy's induction.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



In Vino Veritas said:


> Can somebody tell me why Charles Wright deserves to be inducted into the HOF? Sounds desperate by WWE :shrug


Because they need more black people in the HOF. Sad but true.

If he deserves to be in the HOF so so Val Venis .

How is Wright in the HOF but Ric Rude isn't. what a joke


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

What a horrible list.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

No Lemmy? thought he would be in for sure


----------



## kwilesthebrand (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Fine w these but bummed there's no Vader, Owen Hart, British Bulldog, Sable.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



Drago said:


> According to the source, the following names are “virtually a lock” and will join Sting in this year’s WWE Hall of Fame Class of 2016:
> 
> The Fabulous Freebirds
> Jacqueline
> ...


:lol @ people on this forum thinking Rock was going in this year or Taker was going in just because its in his home state. I dont see either of them retiring or going in for at least another 5 years. 

Makes me think Sting is done for good and has had his last match. JBL has had the same ammount of gimmicks as the godfather, the Black Jacks, APA, JBL.


----------



## Halifax (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



frankthetank91 said:


> Who are some notable names that still aren't in yet? Besides Owen.
> 
> Rick Rude?
> 
> Thought Taker would be headlining forsure. Shouldda make it an All-Texan class, has to be the State that has produced the most talent or at least up there.


Jumbo Tsuruta. A much bigger star than everyone in that list.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



Cydewonder said:


> :lol @ people on this forum thinking Rock was going in this year or Taker was going in just because its in his home state. I dont see either of them retiring or going in for at least another 5 years.
> 
> Makes me think Sting is done for good and has had his last match. JBL has had the same ammount of gimmicks as the godfather, the Black Jacks, APA, JBL.


If the want WM this be the biggest of all time it would have made sense to have a Rock and Taker going in, this year. This year its mostly a bunch of mid carders.


----------



## Venomous_Viper (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

JBL, one of the best heels/WWE title runs I've ever seen in WWE (he wasn't bad with APA either). Well deserved


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



birthday_massacre said:


> If the want WM this be the biggest of all time it would have made sense to have a Rock and Taker going in, this year. This year its mostly a bunch of mid carders.


They're both going to be there anyway. Nobody is going to buy a ticket to see them stand at the top of the stage and smile or do a taunt or something, especially if they're there anyway.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

How about Owen Hart, Davey Boy Smith or DDP before Godfather???


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



birthday_massacre said:


> If the want WM this be the biggest of all time it would have made sense to have a Rock and Taker going in, this year. This year its mostly a bunch of mid carders.


Both Rock and Taker still have a couple of matches left in them, all the wrestlers in the WWE HOF are either retired or passed away non of them are active full time wrestlers. Thats why I was suprised people actually expected them to go in this year. 

Besides that WWE is always gonna try to make every Wrestlemania the biggest WM of all time. I can already picture them saying that next year, and WM 2020 and WM 40 & 45 and at WM 50 there probaly gonna have like a 100 man andre the giant battle royal.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



birthday_massacre said:


> If the want WM this be the biggest of all time it would have made sense to have a Rock and Taker going in, this year. This year its mostly a bunch of mid carders.


Sting, the Icon of WCW. 
The fabulous Freebirds who were so famous that they even had a wrestling rule, not just a move, named after them (how many can say that?). 
And JBL, a triple crown and grand slam champion.
Midcarders? 
Yeahright..

I´ll give you The Godfather, that´s a midcarder, but then again; Koko B. Ware..End of story.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

The Godfather? What a joke. 

When will Jim Johnston FINALLY get his deserved induction?


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

I enjoyed Charles Wright as a performer but how he gets in the Hall of Fame before Rick Rude is beyond me.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

I enjoyed Charles Wright as a performer but how he is a Hall of Famer before Rick Rude is beyond me.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Godfather being inducted how are they gonna do that? that isnt PG


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



yeahright2 said:


> Sting, the Icon of WCW.
> The fabulous Freebirds who were so famous that they even had a wrestling rule, not just a move, named after them (how many can say that?).
> And JBL, a triple crown and grand slam champion.
> Midcarders?
> ...


You may want to look up the word MOSTLY.

Sorry but JBL is not a HOF, neither is Jacqueline . You ask someone who are the 50 best wrestlers of all time, no one is going to put JBL on there. NO ONE

this years HOF Is a joke


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



deanambroselover said:


> Godfather being inducted how are they gonna do that? that isnt PG


Hence "Charles Wright"


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



birthday_massacre said:


> You may want to look up the word MOSTLY.
> 
> Sorry but JBL is not a HOF, neither is Jacqueline . You ask someone who are the 50 best wrestlers of all time, no one is going to put JBL on there. NO ONE
> 
> this years HOF Is a joke


Nah..Doesn´t need to look up anything. 
The list consist of 
Sting
The Fabulous Freebirds
Jacqueline
John “Bradshaw” Layfield
Charles Wright (The Godfather / Papa Shango / Kama Mustafa)
Regis Philbin (Celebrity Wing)

MOSTLY means the largest percentage, but I mentioned 3 HOF deserving WRESTLER names out of 5 (well, actually 7, because Freebirds is 5 people if all are included), which means I named the largest percentage 

And I´m not saying that JBL is GOAT, but he´s way more than just another midcarder.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

with Jacqueline's tits and her cowgirl dances I'm curious in seeing the recaps of her.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



yeahright2 said:


> Nah..Doesn´t need to look up anything.
> The list consist of
> Sting
> The Fabulous Freebirds
> ...


JBL was a glorified mid carder, he was boring as hell when he was champion, he was a snoozefest.

When you ask people about who should be in the HOF I don't know anyone that would claim JBL should be in the HOF. HIs name wouldn't even come to mind. There are tons of people who are not in the HOF yet that should be in before JBL


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Get on board with the Godfather or get ran over by the Ho Train.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

no Vader, no care


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Sting
The Freebirds
Justin Bradshaw
Kama The Godfather
Jacqueline Moore
Tatanka
Vader
Regis Philman


Not bad.

- Vic


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

Never change WF. Every year the list comes out and every year people are crying over such and such going in before such and such. 

Neglecting to realise they have to shill tickets for this event for many years to come. And everyone gets their time. It's a fabricated Hall as it is, so don't see a problem. Headliner, a 2nd, a woman, a celeb (which will run out faster than they think), anything after that will always be midcarders to pad it out.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

I hope this isn't the real list.


----------



## LongestLegsInNXT (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

I list! But it still only has 3 male wrestlers, not including tag teams. They need to add one more and it should a superstar from long ago.

I totally understand Regis. They ultimately wanted to induct him and with his age, they don't want to wait too long. I'm just surprised it wasn't the guy from Motorhead.

I'm so happy about Jacquline's induction if this is real. I hope they induct all 4 Freebirds and I approve of JBL and the Godfather, but like I said it's missing something still.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*

I'm calling bullshit if we don't see Godfather on WWE television with his hoes.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The HOF's mood will change when the Godfather walks out with kidnapped teenage Asian girls he has enslaved into his "whore train."


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Will they show Godfather's theme when he appears at hall of fame


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

deanambroselover said:


> Will they show Godfather's theme when he appears at hall of fame


There's 2 versions of his theme. One with the hooo train and pimpin ain't easy lines. And one without.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

zrc said:


> There's 2 versions of his theme. One with the hooo train and pimpin ain't easy lines. And one without.


Ah I see but really its not PG


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



deanambroselover said:


> Godfather being inducted how are they gonna do that? that isnt PG


We'll finally get that Papa Shango return


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

I think some people are really underestimating Jacqueline and her career.
Whether that is down to lack of knowledge I do not know.
However Jacqueline has had a 20 year career which is fairly rare for ladies in the business.
She started her career in 1989 working in the World Class Texas territory before moving onto Memphis for several years, at that time she was one of the premier female wrestlers in America.
Jackie was a pioneer of sorts introducing intergender matches mainstream. 
She eventually got signed to WCW working as a valet to Kevin Sullivan and Harlem Heat before moving onto WWE where she along with Sable restored the WWE Women's championship back in WWE after a few years of inactivity and the Madusa scandal.
Jacqueline was a 2 times WWE Women's champion and also won the Cruiserweight championship.
She eventually moved onto TNA as the valet of Beer Money and competing in the original knockouts division.
Over her 20 year career Jacqueline faced and took the names of most of the top women in the industry aswell as some guys.
Respected in the industry as one of the most legitimate toughest women in the history of the business.
Jacqueline gave a lot to pro wrestling and I would advise anyone that does not know much about her to check back her history and career on the Network aswell as YouTube which covers her early territory days through the years.
She definitely deserves her HOF induction.


----------



## courtney.e.h (Jan 23, 2016)

Undertaker and Kane both I believe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk check out my Wwe reviews on my YouTube Chanel. https://youtu.be/XwTiomuq-n0


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hypnotica said:


> I think some people are really underestimating Jacqueline and her career.
> Whether that is down to lack of knowledge I do not know.
> However Jacqueline has had a 20 year career which is fairly rare for ladies in the business.
> She started her career in 1989 working in the World Class Texas territory before moving onto Memphis for several years, at that time she was one of the premier female wrestlers in America.
> ...


28 years this year


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

deanambroselover said:


> Ah I see but really its not PG


It was PG enough for his Rumble appearance 2 years ago


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

zrc said:


> It was PG enough for his Rumble appearance 2 years ago


His hoes were suitably dressed and he didnt exactly look like he did in the old days


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

deanambroselover said:


> His hoes were suitably dressed and he didnt exactly look like he did in the old days


What did you expect 14 years on lol.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

zrc said:


> What did you expect 14 years on lol.


If they showed his titatron at the hall of fame kiddies would be asking what is he doing with all those girls


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The hall of fame doesn't cater to kids, never has. It's the only thing that isn't. Because the kids don't know who the folks are in the first place.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

zrc said:


> The hall of fame doesn't cater to kids, never has. It's the only thing that isn't. Because the kids don't know who the folks are in the first place.


Good point


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jacqueline is a good pick for the female induction. She never had the star power of Sable or Trish, but she had a long career through the biggest promotions in the country for over 20 years. 

And look on the bright side, her speech probably won't be as bad as Lita's.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

zrc said:


> The hall of fame doesn't cater to kids, never has. It's the only thing that isn't. Because the kids don't know who the folks are in the first place.


The HOF now though is starting to cater to Attitude Era Circle Jerkers when legit legends from the past are being passed over for the Hall because they need 3 midcard Attitude Era act's this year. At this rate The Headbagers and Giant Silva will get inducted before Lou Thesz,Honky Tonk Man or Bruiser Brody


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: [Potential Spoilers] List Of WWE Hall Of Fame Inductee Names Reportedly Leaked*



Empress said:


> I think they'll induct Stacy Keibler in a few years.


Maybe a few years ago when they would have gotten publicity inducting her. Now Clooney is married and she is just one of many women he dated for a few months.

Then again Vince was always behind on pop culture trends so maybe she wil be inducted in 2019 the year when Rebecca Black and PSY guest host Raw


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DaBlueGuy said:


> The HOF now though is starting to cater to Attitude Era Circle Jerkers when legit legends from the past are being passed over for the Hall because they need 3 midcard Attitude Era act's this year. At this rate The Headbagers and Giant Silva will get inducted before Lou Thesz,Honky Tonk Man or Bruiser Brody


Those circle jerkers ain't kids. Tbh the golden age guys should've been done already (guys like Haystacks Calhoun, who had a far bigger impact than is to believe. He is the reason we had Andre!) 

At end of the day everyone will get their turn, they gotta sell tickets. Most the golden age are dead, which means nobody to do a speech. It's all about $$$.


----------



## jjones3129 (Jan 25, 2016)

Legendmaker said:


> Hoping for Owen (all depends on Martha)
> Rick Rude
> Luna Vachon
> British Bulldog
> Dynamite Kid


I 100% think Owen's in they even made a DVD about him :grin2:


----------



## dwarak17 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm gonna need the author to go back and watch some of Jacqueline's matches because she was a great wrestler. She wrestled for over 25 years, was the first ever African American WWE Women's Champion, held the WWE Cruiserweight Title and was so respected that she was called on of the toughest women in WWE history. At 5'0 she wrestled men twice her size


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

dwarak17 said:


> I'm gonna need the author to go back and watch some of Jacqueline's matches because she was a great wrestler. She wrestled for over 25 years, was the first ever African American WWE Women's Champion, held the WWE Cruiserweight Title and was so respected that she was called on of the toughest women in WWE history. At 5'0 she wrestled men twice her size


Also the first woman to feature on the PWI 500 & Female 50.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Just gonna leave this here. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Boesch


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Owen Hart?? They finally released that DVD so why would t they induct him?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Eat The Witch said:


> Owen Hart?? They finally released that DVD so why would t they induct him?


Because Martha would say no


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

Reading through the comments there are some good points, someone said that golden era stars are being overlooked for a token Attitude era star lately.
I do agree that looks to be true the past few years, I personally do not mind which order they go in as long as the right people are recognised. 
I think the Godfather is pushing the requirements a bit, yes he got his character over in the Attitude era but truthfully was anything else in his career HOF worthy? For me he has longevity and Attitude era popularity on his side but the rest is very murky. But I'm not offended, I just think he falls at the weaker end of inductee's.
I do think some old school people and golden era names need to start getting their due in the coming years.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Maybe DDP?


----------



## LocalVillain (Jan 29, 2016)

In addition to names already mentioned (Owen, Boesch, Jacqueline) I'd really like to see Lance Russell inducted sooner rather than later. I think he definitely deserves to be honoured.


----------



## chokito15 (Feb 2, 2016)

The Rock to induct Ali into Celebrity wing?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

For those saying Sable, it's strongly believed she has turned down the HOF multiple times. It's speculated that 2012 was supposed to be her year. It's her decision not to go in. 

Until she decides to be back in the spotlight, she will not be going in.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Jacqueline is down there at Koko B. Ware levels.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

murder said:


> Sting inducted by Flair
> Freebirds inducted by Edge & Christian or Outsiders or Von Erichs
> Owen inducted by Bret or Hart Foundation inducted by Austin
> Vader inducted by Foley
> ...


Why would Jim Johnston get the Warrior award?


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

DoubleA said:


> Why would Jim Johnston get the Warrior award?


... because basically every single entrance music of the past 30 years was written, composed and produced by him.

My advice to you: Google him


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm assuming Bryan is going in this year, right?


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

murder said:


> ... because basically every single entrance music of the past 30 years was written, composed and produced by him.
> 
> My advice to you: Google him


I have been watching wrestling since the Golden Era. I know who Jim Johnston is, but why should he get the Warrior award? That does not make any sense. And he has not written, composed and produced every single entrance music.

My advice to you: Do some research before you comment.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

DoubleA said:


> I have been watching wrestling since the Golden Era. I know who Jim Johnston is


Then you should know why he would be right at the top of the list of candidates for the Warrior Award.

The Warrior Award is supposed to be for the people in the background, the guys in production. At least that's what Warrior said.


----------



## Eagle917 (Jan 30, 2016)

Who has been to a HOF induction? Is it worth going to?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Eagle917 said:


> Who has been to a HOF induction? Is it worth going to?


*If you enjoy watching it on TV then you will love it in person. If however like me, you think it's okay then no. I used to love the concept but then when I opened my eyes to how self-serving it was, I couldn't enjoy it as much anymore. Everyone has an ulterior motive, which I don't mind but when it is portrayed as honesty, it rubs me up the wrong way.

Hopefully these will help you, my "day in the life" videos from the past 2 Hall of Fame ceremonies which include reviews from being there live...*


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

murder said:


> Then you should know why he would be right at the top of the list of candidates for the Warrior Award.
> 
> The Warrior Award is supposed to be for the people in the background, the guys in production. At least that's what Warrior said.


Johnston should be inducted into the same wing with the other wrestling personalities. Celebrity wing and the Warrior award are completely unnecessary.


----------



## Fila00 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sting doesn't deserve to be inducted in a WWE hall of fame. He did fuck all in WWE.


----------



## E.C. (Jan 26, 2016)

Mark Henry should be in the HOF.


----------



## Realms (Feb 12, 2016)

Hypnotica said:


> Well a strong start with Sting.
> I imagine WWE will oblige him and grant his request of having Ric Flair induct him.
> 
> We know WWE are going to reduce the class numbers from last year.
> ...


 All of them should be in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## LongestLegsInNXT (Nov 6, 2015)

When will the next inductee finally be announced? There have been so many RAWs and Smackdowns since they announced Sting.
I'm hoping there's 8 inductees so I want there to be the next announcement this week.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

They just might announce Bryan to be inducted this Monday.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

murder said:


> They just might announce Bryan to be inducted this Monday.


if they were smart they would save him for next year so they dont take away from Stings night. 

I am willing ot bet *JBL* will go in this year


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Dopesmoker said:


> if they were smart they would save him for next year so they dont take away from Stings night.
> 
> I am willing ot bet *JBL* will go in this year


Next year he will take away from Taker, so ...

Absolutely agree on JBL though.

Sting 
Bryan
JBL
Goldust
NWO
Hart Foundation
Freebirds
Jacky
Lemmy


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Just let JBL in and get it over with.


----------



## mikegallow (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes Yes Yes!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Just think, one day Michael Cole will get inducted into the HOF :mj2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

DeeGuy said:


> Just think, one day Michael Cole will get inducted into the HOF :mj2


That will be a sad day in wrestling history.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

When is WWE going to announce the rest of the class? They are very slow this year.
It is 6 weeks until mania which means I'd they do weekly announcements then the class is a 7 induction class but there is no announcements scheduled for tonight either.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*



> @WWE: BREAKING: #TheGodfather will be inducted into the @WWE Hall of Fame Class of 2016! https://t.co/ow4qvLo5HM https://t.co/pxfrl8fvpl


Hall Of Famin Is Easy


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The Hall Of Fame*

he should go in as Papa Shango


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The Hall Of Fame*

I swear we knew this ages ago, but grats


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The Hall Of Fame*

Will Lita & Victoria induct him?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The Hall Of Fame*

How are they gonna induct him? godfather isnt exactly PG. As HHH said kids will be looking up godfather and thats when parents will stop their children watching


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The Hall Of Fame*

Papa Shango=boring.
Kama Mustafá =boring.
The Godfather =boring.

to sum up Boring.:coleman


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The Hall Of Fame*

Didn't some people legit try to start an argument that Daniel Bryan wasn't hall of fame worthy? 

:ha


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The Hall Of Fame*



deanambroselover said:


> How are they gonna induct him? godfather isnt exactly PG. As HHH said kids will be looking up godfather and thats when parents will stop their children watching


The GOODfather is PG


----------



## Hazza905 (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwe-hall-fame/article/godfather-inducted-wwe-hall-fame-class-2016


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

Wow. Just. Wow.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

The WWE HoF is a joke. Knew it before but when people like Godfather are getting in :mj4.

Ziggler and Kofi are definitely a lock.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The Hall Of Fame*



anirioc said:


> Papa Shango=boring.
> Kama Mustafá =boring.
> The Godfather =boring.
> 
> to sum up Boring.:coleman


The Godfather was not boring. Was an entertaining gimmick.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

More deserving than Rikishi I guess. :draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

LOLHOF. It is literally meaningless.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

Better come out with a minimum of 32 Hoes.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

So is godfather gonna bring out some of his hoes on his entrance


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

And Vader, Stan Hansen, Bruiser Brody, Rick Martel, and Rick Rude are still not in. I guess Godfather fills the African American quota for the year. Who's next year, Norman Smiley?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

I don't have a problem with Brody not being in it. The fact that he was murdered doesn't erase the fact he was a horse's ass that just picked and chose when he wanted to work.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

godfather gets inducted, but if he doesn't bring the hoes with him (which he won't), he's just a goofball that got lost in boy george's wardrobe.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

Congrats to the big man. 

I've prepared The Godfather's PG Hall of Fame speech

Ahem...










*waffles on about memories and then...

"So finally I'd like to thank the WWE universe and everyone I've met in my fantastic career. This means a lot to me to be inducted into the Hall of Fame so... I think you know what I need to do right now..."

*puts on the hat and glasses and pimp jacket. gets cheered

"Its time ONCE AGAIN for everybody to come aboard the... suitable railroad transportation for the female human beings around the world we should all respect! 

And you know that The Godfather be respectful to women... NATIONWIDE!

So Take that mobile phone, send that tweet, light it up and SAY... PIMPING... be downright sleazy!"


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

I was actually watching the 2002 Rumble the other week, and I think it was a very early sign of the PG modifications. Godfather was making his return after a long absence, and JR and King talked about how he had "gone legit" opening an escort service. The girls were dressed far more conservatively than in years past, and they made no references to "Hos".

I think that's how they'll approach this HOF induction. They'll promote Godfather as a fun loving ladies man that liked to dance.

Now that I've accepted that the HOF is more of a promotional thing, where they're just trying to get viewers on Wrestlemania weekend, I can appreciate a popular Attitude Era name like Godfather going in. On actual career merit, he belongs nowhere near a legit HOF, obviously.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

How will WWE explain this


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

Scraping the barrel a bit there, eh WWE?

At least this is further proof that my favorite midcarders from this era should be a lock for the HOF in the future.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

I couldn't care less about The Godfather, induct Papa Shango and then you'll have my interest. And is it just me or is this guy really not HOF worthy. The best work he ever did was with the Warrior.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

They are just running of people to put in lol. They should just induct 3-4 people a year now. A main eventer, tag team, and diva. No need for jobbers and celebrities in the HOF.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

I'm holding out for Gillberg.


----------



## kabillions (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

He was in the 2013 Royal Rumble, came out with a couple of women, comm pretty much just ignored them and kept saying "THE GAWDFATHAAA" over and over.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

Sorry to Mr. Wright but midcarders do NOT deserve to be in a Hall of Fame.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

Everyone with your anti-Godfather sentiments are obviously too young to have seen the AE when it actually happened, the Godfather was awesome, easily one of the best parts of the show back then. Added to Papa Shango and Kama Mustafa he's put in work for the WWF/E. He deserves it as much as anyone else, I'd rather watch the Godfather and his hoes than literally every single current WWE wrestler, and that's real talk.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm happy Kama the godfather Shango is in. Not a first balloter but a solid inclusion.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

The people saying he doesn't deserve to go in are chatting bollocks as far as im concerned, he's 1 of the most memorable characters of the attitude era if not all time. He was a mid carder but why should that matter? He was over as fuck when i was a kid.


----------



## DoubleUDoubleUE2 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*



septurum said:


> Sorry to Mr. Wright but midcarders do NOT deserve to be in a Hall of Fame.


What are you talking about? Look at guys like Jerry Lawler, Arn Anderson, Roddy Piper, and Ted Dibiase. Some people even believe they're overall better performers than the likes of Hogan, Flair, and Bret Hart. Your wrestling status or hierarchy should have nothing to do with whether or not you should be inducted into HOF.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*



Dobbizzle said:


> Everyone with your anti-Godfather sentiments are obviously too young to have seen the AE when it actually happened, the Godfather was awesome, easily one of the best parts of the show back then. Added to Papa Shango and Kama Mustafa he's put in work for the WWF/E. He deserves it as much as anyone else, I'd rather watch the Godfather and his hoes than literally every single current WWE wrestler, and that's real talk.


I love The Godfather (and his other gimmicks) but the HoF is for the true greats and legends of the business. Godfather doesn't fit. And that's real talk 

I hope you have the network and watch him and his hoes instead of watching (and bitching) about current ppvs since you were so "literal" about it.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*



DoubleUDoubleUE2 said:


> What are you talking about? Look at guys like Jerry Lawler, Arn Anderson, Roddy Piper, and Ted Dibiase. Some people even believe they're overall better performers than the likes of Hogan, Flair, and Bret Hart. Your wrestling status or hierarchy should have nothing to do with whether or not you should be inducted into HOF.


All of those guys worked main events at some point. And really, is The Godfather on the level of ANY of those guys? He is the same as Koko B. Ware, another guy who should not be in. Compare it to sports hall of fames. Only the GREATS make it in, not just good players.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*



DoubleUDoubleUE2 said:


> What are you talking about? Look at guys like Jerry Lawler, Arn Anderson, Roddy Piper, and Ted Dibiase. Some people even believe they're overall better performers than the likes of Hogan, Flair, and Bret Hart. Your wrestling status or hierarchy should have nothing to do with whether or not you should be inducted into HOF.


I know it's hard for younger people to believe but years ago before the "E" and Monday Night Wars Lawler was a huge deal. Seemed like back in the 80s everyone had a Lawler story.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

New "worst wrestler in HOF."


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*



Yeah1993 said:


> New "worst wrestler in HOF."


Yeah, I liked the Godfather gimmick but that's not even remotely enough to put him in the HoF. Of course, the HoF is a joke now so it's basically like pissing on a turd at this point.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*



AT&T Stadium said:


> I love The Godfather (and his other gimmicks) but the HoF is for the true greats and legends of the business. Godfather doesn't fit. And that's real talk
> 
> I hope you have the network and watch him and his hoes instead of watching (and bitching) about current ppvs since you were so "literal" about it.


I watch mostly NXt and LU these days tbh. I caught fastlane and was disappointed with most (Though I enjoyed the US title match.) I dont really "bitch" though tbh, I still enjoy the product for the most part I'm just not hugely sold on a lot of the stories.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

Is he bringing Sunny?


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

What the fuck are they thinking? Legitimately pissed about this one. Why are they inducting mid carders who were only moderately over, during the last couple of years (Rikishi last year)? It's an insult to the legitimate legends who still aren't inducted. As another poster mentioned, it's not that he's a mid-carder, it's that he accomplished nothing and isn't hugely memorable or skilled. Jerry Lawler, Arn Anderson, Roddy Piper, and Ted Dibiase all DEFINITELY deserve their place in the HOF despite being "mid carders".

Who can take the HOF seriously anyway when Pete Rose and *Donald Trump* are inductees. According to the criteria for Godfather making the HOF, Zack Ryder was fairly hot for a minute, as was Ryback.. Lets include them, despite them really accomplishing very little. Ridiculous!


----------



## sk3ptical (May 8, 2011)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*



JY57 said:


> Hall Of Famin Is Easy


no one said pimping was easy :vince


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

All the little kiddies will be asking mum what is a godfather and why is he dancing with all those girls


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

THE APA will be induct him into the Hall Of Fame according to Charle Wright


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

Next year - Val Venis


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

You'll put in The Godfather but not Vader? Not Stan Hansen? Brody?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

IS this just Godfather or all of Charles Wright's gimmicks. Because in my opinion Papa Shango was far better than the Godfather


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Next should be Roman Reigns cause Vince loves to shove everything right up in his ass. Facts...

No seriously i think Godfather is a pretty damn good choice.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*



Dub J said:


> I don't have a problem with Brody not being in it. The fact that he was murdered doesn't erase the fact he was a horse's ass that just picked and chose when he wanted to work.


I'd love to see Brody in there for biased, personal reasons. He was a favorite of mine growing up, but I can appreciate the reasons you bring up for you not wanting him included.


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*

If someone like Koko B. Ware gets inducted, why is it a surprise that a long time, dedicated WWE worker like Charles Wright gets in?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

The HoF this year will suck - Godfather.. :lol Really? 

I guess at some point they will induct everybody in the HoF which will absolutely kill any credibility it ever had. They are just milking the product by any opportunity they see.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

So the leaked list by whatculture so far is looking true however ...
Note that JBL was included on the leaked list but yet it has been announced that he and Ron Simmons will be inducting the Godfather so I now doubt JBL is going in this year after all because I doubt a inductee inducting another inductee on the same night.
I have a feeling JBL has been replaced by Daniel Bryan or hopefully another deserving name.


----------



## yopyop (Feb 23, 2016)

Pimpin aint easy but getting in Hall of fame sure is.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

The Godfather on the HOF? Did he work under another name? Was he that important?


----------



## DoubleUDoubleUE2 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*



septurum said:


> All of those guys worked main events at some point. And really, is The Godfather on the level of ANY of those guys? He is the same as Koko B. Ware, another guy who should not be in. Compare it to sports hall of fames. Only the GREATS make it in, not just good players.


I understand, but WWE always has to induct at least one African American into HOF every year, or else they'll be accused of being "racist". They are no great black former wrestlers left, so they had to add Godfather.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I forgot they had to include main eventers and wrestlers with 735 title belts in the non existent hall :lmao 

Every year it's the same shit, everyone bitch and moan that such and such isn't in, but they include D list wrestlers like Godfather. Neglecting the fact this is an annual event, that they sell tickets for. So of course we get a headliner, a secondary, a woman. A Celeb then filler. 

Everyone who should be inducted will be. Be patient, but then that's never been WFs strongest attribute.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*



DoubleUDoubleUE2 said:


> I understand, but WWE always has to induct at least one African American into HOF every year, or else they'll be accused of being "racist". They are no great black former wrestlers left, so they had to add Godfather.


Well, what are they going to do next year then? Surely not Mark Henry?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*



septurum said:


> Well, what are they going to do next year then? Surely not Mark Henry?


Butch Reed?... Kamala?... Slick?


----------



## DoubleUDoubleUE2 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*



septurum said:


> Well, what are they going to do next year then? Surely not Mark Henry?


Surely hope not, but who knows, with the way WWE is going right now.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: The GodFather Will Be Inducted To The 2016 Hall Of Fame*



DoubleUDoubleUE2 said:


> Surely hope not, but who knows, with the way WWE is going right now.


Well, I'm not his biggest fan, but he's more credible than the Godfather. Former world champ, had surprisingly good feuds with Cena and Big Show in the 2010s, won the ECW title, 20 year career, good company ambassador...

Godfather held the IC title for like a week. And his biggest selling point is his gimmick... which they can't even properly reference 'cause PG! That announcement on Raw was shocking.

"All aboard the train!" What train, Cole? A steam train? A freight train? The Monorail?

"It ain't easy!" What ain't easy, JBL? Dancing? Wearing fur coats? Catching trains?

FFS.


----------



## DoubleUDoubleUE2 (Feb 22, 2016)

VitoCorleone said:


> Next should be Roman Reigns cause Vince loves to shove everything right up in his ass.


There have been no superstar in WWE history, to have been inducted while still actively competing, hence why you don't see Undertaker in HOF.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

DoubleUDoubleUE2 said:


> There have been no superstar in WWE history, to have been inducted while still actively competing, hence why you don't see Undertaker in HOF.


Ric Flair, although he retired the next night.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

DoubleUDoubleUE2 said:


> There have been no superstar in WWE history, to have been inducted while still actively competing, hence why you don't see Undertaker in HOF.


It makes sense not to induct Undertaker while he's an active competitor, because everyone knows he's an old school guy and he could hardly do his speech in character.

The fact that Donald Trump is in the Hall Of Fame and Undertaker isn't just says it all though :no:


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I always liked Papa Shango. Glad he's going in the Hall Of Fame.

- Vic


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DeeGuy said:


> It makes sense not to induct Undertaker while he's an active competitor, because everyone knows he's an old school guy and he could hardly do his speech in character.
> 
> The fact that Donald Trump is in the Hall Of Fame and Undertaker isn't just says it all though :no:


Oh wow Donald Trump is in the celebrity Wing of a fictional hall. Shoot them all! :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

zrc said:


> Oh wow Donald Trump is in the celebrity Wing of a fictional hall. Shoot them all! :lmao


What I was trying to say is that it just sums up how much of a joke the Hall Of Fame is. Really doesn't mean as much as it should to get inducted when celebrtities who have made a few rare appearances on WWE television get in.


----------



## DoubleUDoubleUE2 (Feb 22, 2016)

DeeGuy said:


> It makes sense not to induct Undertaker while he's an active competitor, because everyone knows he's an old school guy and he could hardly do his speech in character.
> 
> The fact that Donald Trump is in the Hall Of Fame and Undertaker isn't just says it all though :no:


Dafaq?? Donald Trump of all people?? All he had was one stupid feud with Vince.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DoubleUDoubleUE2 said:


> Dafaq?? Donald Trump of all people?? All he had was one stupid feud with Vince.


And let them host a couple Manias at one of his venues. Which is more than Arnie or Carey did.

Dunno what the criteria is for the Celeb Wing but Cyndi Lauper should always hace been first. If theyre basing it on appearances does that mean Vinnie Jones, Hugh Jackman and Freddie Prince Jr are eligible? Stephen Amell & Floyd Mayweather had a match once, will they get in? Don't even mention Snookie or Maria whatsthegreek :lmao.


----------



## DoubleUDoubleUE2 (Feb 22, 2016)

zrc said:


> And let them host a couple Manias at one of his venues. Which is more than Arnie or Carey did.
> 
> Dunno what the criteria is for the Celeb Wing but Cyndi Lauper should always hace been first. If theyre basing it on appearances does that mean Vinnie Jones, Hugh Jackman and Freddie Prince Jr are eligible? Stephen Amell & Floyd Mayweather had a match once, will they get in? Don't even mention Snookie or Maria whatsthegreek :lmao.


Could you imagine how strange it would be if Trump becomes president, and is a WWE hall of famer at the same time?


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

If they are going to induct The Godfather into the Hall of Fame, then when is Big Bossman's turn?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DoubleA said:


> If they are going to induct The Godfather into the Hall of Fame, then when is Big Bossman's turn?


There's a quota on dead guys.


----------



## 6'6" Manlet (Feb 27, 2016)

*JBL Rumored To Be Inducted into WWE HOF 2016*

According to Wrestling Observer Newsletter, there are speculations that WWE legend JBL may be inducted into WWE Hall Of Fame Class Of 2016, alongside Sting and The Godfather. Some people believe this to be false, because JBL is doing the acceptance speech for The Godfather, with his best friend Ron Simmons. Usually, Hall Of Famers don't give the acceptance speech for fellow Hall Of Famers in the same year that both are inducted.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: JBL Rumored To Be Inducted into WWE HOF 2016*

Maybe he can stay awake.


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: JBL Rumored To Be Inducted into WWE HOF 2016*

One of the most awful commentators i ever heard.

One of the best heels this company had.

JBL a GOAT,especially his ruthless aggression run.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: JBL Rumored To Be Inducted into WWE HOF 2016*

I can't wait to see SRING inducted.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: JBL Rumored To Be Inducted into WWE HOF 2016*



zrc said:


> I can't wait to see SRING inducted.


Me too SRING is awesome.


----------



## 6'6" Manlet (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: JBL Rumored To Be Inducted into WWE HOF 2016*



LiterallyNothing said:


> One of the most awful commentators i ever heard.
> 
> One of the best heels this company had.
> 
> JBL a GOAT,especially his ruthless aggression run.


How can he be a GOAT, if he is one of the most awful commentators? Kind of an oxymoron.


----------



## Kool Boy (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: JBL Rumored To Be Inducted into WWE HOF 2016*

I remember Wrestlemania 21 and him losing to John Cena very clearly. I had followed Smackdown for months leading to it, thank goodness Smackdown was UPN because we didnt have USA at my house because it was one of my favorite angles. I loved John Cena so much back then. Anyways JBL was so good at getting 8 year old me to hate him. I even went and stole my dad's credit card to order the PPV hoping to see Cena win which happened. JBL definitely deserves HoF


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: JBL Rumored To Be Inducted into WWE HOF 2016*

his announce table work has been so shit the last few years i think his HOF induction should be revoked.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: JBL Rumored To Be Inducted into WWE HOF 2016*

Worst Hall of Fame class of all times.


----------



## TNA-Raven-TNA (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: JBL Rumored To Be Inducted into WWE HOF 2016*

JBL is trash.

An awful person.

A boring overpushed never drew a dime heel champion.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: JBL Rumored To Be Inducted into WWE HOF 2016*



6'6" Manlet said:


> How can he be a GOAT, if he is one of the most awful commentators? Kind of an oxymoron.


he was actually good on smackdown before cole went there. when it was just him and josh matthews for a couple years he was pretty fucking good. 

jbl then joined raw and cole went on smackdown. all that time next to cole rubbed off on jbl and he went down the fucking toilet.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: JBL Rumored To Be Inducted into WWE HOF 2016*

They really need to make the HOF Bi Yearly. They're literally letting anyone in. It's getting fucking stupid.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: JBL Rumored To Be Inducted into WWE HOF 2016*



6'6" Manlet said:


> How can he be a GOAT, if he is one of the most awful commentators? Kind of an oxymoron.


JBL on commentary doesn't have any bearing on JBL's peak run in the squared circle. Many of us that feel that Punk's far and away strongest works were SES and Summer of Punk and/or didn't find Punk's long reign that entertaining believe JBL had the last really solid WWE title reign of length. Now, JBL is far, far away from being anywhere on my goat list but Im just explaining that being one of the worst commentators ever doesn't detract or add to the ring. Mick Foley for instance was one of the absolute best all around talents the biz has seen. Average at best commentator who by his own admission couldn't handle the job. On the other hand, Big Show for instance has proven to be quite apt at commentary.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: JBL Rumored To Be Inducted into WWE HOF 2016*

I think its more of a given, than a rumor. Which is more than a rumor, its not a fact, nor a foretelling, but come on Dallas, JBL a WWE Champion, and color commentator.


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: JBL Rumored To Be Inducted into WWE HOF 2016*



6'6" Manlet said:


> How can he be a GOAT, if he is one of the most awful commentators? Kind of an oxymoron.


His Champ run was fantastic.


----------



## Rybo (Nov 4, 2015)

JBL deserves it, his Wrestling God run was awesome.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: JBL Rumored To Be Inducted into WWE HOF 2016*

If they want to induct like 8 people every year without diluting the prestige of the HOF then guys like Jim Johnston and Earl Hebner should be in the HOF before the friggin Godfather and JBL


----------



## 6'6" Manlet (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: JBL Rumored To Be Inducted into WWE HOF 2016*



thedeparted_94 said:


> If they want to induct like 8 people every year without diluting the prestige of the HOF then guys like Jim Johnston and Earl Hebner should be in the HOF before the friggin Godfather and JBL


But Jim Johnston and Earl Hebner were never actual wrestlers, they just worked for the WWE.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: JBL Rumored To Be Inducted into WWE HOF 2016*



6'6" Manlet said:


> But Jim Johnston and Earl Hebner were never actual wrestlers, they just worked for the WWE.


Earl had a match against Triple H. Teamed with the Rock against DX. His match with Nick Patrick. 
But if you're talking actual wrestlers, then neither was Howard Finkel, are you gonna say he doesn't belong in there either? Or Jim Ross?


----------



## 6'6" Manlet (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: JBL Rumored To Be Inducted into WWE HOF 2016*



zrc said:


> Earl had a match against Triple H.


What I'm saying is, Earl's main occupation was not being an in-ring competitor, he's a referee. Idc how great a referee is, he will never be inducted into HOF. Refs are always preceived as the unimportant character in a match. The main focus is on the actual wrestlers.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: JBL Rumored To Be Inducted into WWE HOF 2016*



6'6" Manlet said:


> What I'm saying is, Earl's main occupation was not being an in-ring competitor, he's a referee. Idc how great a referee is, he will never be inducted into HOF. Refs are always preceived as the unimportant character in a match. The main focus is on the actual wrestlers.


Never be inducted into the HOF? When Vince's dads limo driver was inducted? Bitch please!


----------



## 6'6" Manlet (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: JBL Rumored To Be Inducted into WWE HOF 2016*



zrc said:


> Never be inducted into the HOF? When Vince's dads limo driver was inducted? Bitch please!


Gotta agree with you on that one. That was ridiculous and dumb. But they should have different braches of HOF. Like, one for wrestlers, one for commentators, one for refs, one for guest celebrities, etc.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*News On The Remaining 2016 WWE Hall of Fame Inductees*

Source



> With both Sting and The Godfather confirmed as 2016 WWE Hall of Fame names, PWInsider.com reports *Jacqueline, The Freebirds and Regis Philbin* in the celebrity wing are the remaining names left to be revealed as this year’s inductees. *JBL is possible*, but not likely at this point given he and Ron Simmons are inducting The Godfather.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

If the rumoured list is to be believed it would make this year's class one of the smallest in history with only 5 inductions and 1 of them is a celebrity. 
I heard WWE was going to do a smaller class than last year but 5 does seem to be poor so I truly think when we count up the weeks to Wrestlemania that there is going to be another bigger name announcement and it would not surprise me if it was Daniel Bryan.
I often read people saying they are running out of people to put in etc, seriously that is rubbish, the history of pro wrestling / sports entertainment goes back a long way. I could count up years of classes ahead right now. 
Yes I agree on paper this year's class is one of the weakest in a long time which is why I think another name will be added which probably explains why JBL has most likely been removed from the list, he works for WWE so he could go in any year really.

As for the inductees themselves ..
Sting and The Freebirds are legends of wrestling and that can't be denied.
Jacqueline is a very deserving lady who I think many need to look into more as she did far more than many give her credit for.
I must admit I'm struggling to come up with reasons to defend the Godfather induction other than getting a character over in a boom period for wrestling and his longevity.
The celebrity I could not care less about anyway.
This class needs one more name to make this class stand up better, I think that one will be a surprise.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Anyone who was even remotely relevant in the Attitude Era will eventually get in, may as well chuck The Godfather in there. 

WWE Hall Of Fame Class Of 2027 to be headlined by Marc Mero, I'm calling it.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Congrats to Freebirds, the latest inductees!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*The Fabulous Freebirds finally get into the Hall of Fame!*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwe-hall-f...article/fabulous-freebirds-wwe-hall-fame-2016

About damn time!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Fabulous Freebirds finally get into the Hall of Fame!*

Awesome! Maybe Hayes can sing this song about Gordy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Fabulous Freebirds finally get into the Hall of Fame!*

Very well deserved.


----------



## DjJoeGreen (Mar 1, 2016)

We need to get D-Lo Brown in there..














Kidding.


----------



## LongestLegsInNXT (Nov 6, 2015)

Please announce Jacqueline and then Regis. But I don't want that to be it, they have to have at least 1 or 2 more inductees :/


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: The Fabulous Freebirds finally get into the Hall of Fame!*



RyanPelley said:


> Awesome! Maybe Hayes can sing this song about Gordy.


Congrats to the Freebirds...and about fucking time. 






To this day, this is still my all-time favorite theme song...period. It still holds up now like it did 30 years ago.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Well, WWE Hall Of Fame is always pretty pointless and random to be honest.

There are a hundred people that deserve to be in there but are passed over every year, while others get in based on next to nothing.

Maybe we're all missing some huge profound way in which Godfather has impacted the WWE over the years, but it seems to me that his induction is based on his being friends with Taker and having just hung around in bad gimmicks for years.

If just being around a lot is the main qualification, we should expect Albert, sorry PRINCE Albert, sorry, Easy-T to be the next in line.

They should induct only people that deserve it or just not bother.


----------



## Mullen24 (May 5, 2015)

Im really suprised Henry isnt going in if this indeed his last WM


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mullen24 said:


> Im really suprised Henry isnt going in if this indeed his last WM


They only induct those that are retired.


----------



## Mullen24 (May 5, 2015)

zrc said:


> They only induct those that are retired.


What about Sting then? is he technically retired now or is different because hes a part timer?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mullen24 said:


> What about Sting then? is he technically retired now or is different because hes a part timer?


Hes retired


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Mullen24 said:


> What about Sting then? is he technically retired now or is different because hes a part timer?


He is done!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*

http://www.pwtorch.com/site/2016/03/07/fourthwwehof2016/


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*

One of the best heels. As a kid, he made me genuinely hate him. Great old school heel. He deserves this spot.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*

*I wanted to kill his ass when he dragged Big Show's "father's casket" around. Hell of a character. Big Show should induct him.*


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*

About fucking time!


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*

One of my favorites growing up, totally deserves it.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*

Long overdue. A name that's stood the test of time. More a fan of his original run than his second run, but cool that younger fans got to see him.


----------



## DannyRb (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*

Great Hall Of Fame addition


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*

Used to play only with Hogan, Warrior and Duggan at the arcade game but I suppose he deserve the inclusion.

I didn't knew he returned to the E in the period I decided to stop watching from April 1998 to January 2002, when all my favs were out.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*

One of my favorites of all time, and one of the best heels of the Golden Era and Attitude Era. Man deserves Hall of Fame, to be honest I always thought the man was booked pretty well, there were times he was booked badly (Never liked his face run in the early 90's outside his feud with Nailz which was awesome) but you cannot fault his heel run, man was great mic worker and was a total (to put it lightly) boss! I have total respect for him.

It's a shame he passed away a while back because he is one of those wrestlers I met when I was younger, he seemed to be a really nice guy totally different to the role he plays in the ring as a heel, which gives you an idea of how effective and how well he played his part.

WWE could only wish for heels as good as Bossman now days. He is very under rated as a heel though, people over look him when they think top heel. If this report is true I will be marking like a kid!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*

:mj2


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*










This totally defines the attitude era.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*

It's about damn time! This recognition is long overdue.


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*

Legit BOSS


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*

Loved him in his first spell in the company. When he returned in 1998 he was given the full Attitude makeover with the generic slow heavy metal theme and the black attire. 

I thought his feuds against Big Show and Al Snow were hilarious. He never had a good match in his second spell but Bossman will always have a place in my heart. I'd be shocked if they even showed a millisecond of the Big Show Funeral stuff.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*

Damn, really stacking up the big names this year. Godfather AND The Big Bossman? Whoa...


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*

Why make an extra thread?

-> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1883321-official-wwe-hall-fame-2016-discussion-thread.html


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*

Glad to see he's finally in. A great worker for a 300 pounder and pretty damn good as a face or heel.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*









WTF were my parents letting me watch when i was a child


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*



Freelancer said:


> This totally defines the attitude era.


they just don't have these types of great, gripping storylines anymore. :banderas


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*

Deserved.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*

He is vastly underrated. The guy was one of the best at drawing heat.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*



Shaun_27 said:


> WTF were my parents letting me watch when i was a child







"Hey Paul Wright, you're a nasty bastard and you're momma said so!"

Big Boss Man is the ultimate sadist & I love him for it.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*



Kevin Lockard said:


> Damn, really stacking up the big names this year. Godfather AND The Big Bossman? Whoa...


Big Boss Man is a much bigger name and way more recognized than the Godfather.

I wonder who will induct him? I'd like to see Slick or OMG.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Big Bossman Inducted Into 2016 HOF*



Freelancer said:


> This totally defines the attitude era.


There is something dark yet hilarious about this


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

With deepest regrets and tears that are soaked,
I'm sorry to hear your dad finally croaked.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

On this day in 1986, Highlander was released in theaters. Who was wrestling at Madison Square Garden in the opening scene? The Fabulous Freebirds!

- Vic


----------



## DVDfreaker (Sep 12, 2012)

I am so glad that Bossman is finally in! He should have been in years ago!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Really made up about the Big Boss Man, thought this was way overdue for a long time, Rick Martel though, hopefully will get his soon, as that one is way overdue also and very much deserved too, it's kinda crazy some of these really deserving talents seem to have to wait forever.


----------



## DVDfreaker (Sep 12, 2012)

Rocko's Modern Life said:


> Really made up about the Big Boss Man, thought this was way overdue for a long time, Rick Martel though, hopefully will get his soon, as that one is way overdue also and very much deserved too, it's kinda crazy some of these really deserving talents seem to have to wait forever.


Same here, I can not stand Rick but I can not deny that Rick was very entertaining!


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

Big Boss Man was very over in 2 of wrestlings boom periods either as a face and a heel so this is a solid mid card HOF choice. 
Wrestlinginc.com are reporting that it has been confirmed in a Wrestlemania 32 magazine published that the final 2 Hall of Fame names will be...
Stan Hansen and Jacqueline.
Which of course both add to the Texan flavour and are well deserving also.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

God, is this a REAL HOF? No. The only real HOFERS are Hogan, Moolah, Piper, Savage, Austin, Andre and a few others. Bossman was a fucking scrub. You know they'll let anyone in when Koko fucking B Ware is in. Sigh


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

The Big Boss Man was one of my favorites growing up. Glad to see the late, great Ray Traylor honored!

- Vic


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vic Capri said:


> The Big Boss Man was one of my favorites growing up. Glad to see the late, great Ray Traylor honored!
> 
> - Vic


I wish he would be inducted twice. He was good as a bodyguard in NWA as well.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Happy to see Bossman, Hansen, the Freebirds an Sting all go in.

Still disappointed by the lack of Demolition and Rick Rude.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

Wow, they turned this HOF around in a hurry. I was pretty bummed when it was just Sting and the Birds as the deserving inductees, but now you add Hansen (long overdue!) and Boss Man to the mix?? GREAT class already!! Wonder who will receive the Warrior award?


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

A class with Sting Freebirds Hansen and Boss Man is a good year

Glad they didn't rush a Bryan induction, this class is more than strong enough


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Godfather > rest.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The Big Boss Man?

lol

I think the HoF needs a year off. Talk about barrel scraping.

Next year predictions:

Test
Hornswoggle
Kenny who charges the radio mics for RAW.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

greasykid1 said:


> The Big Boss Man?
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


How is that barrel scraping? Boss man was one of the company's top babyfaces back in the early 90s. He also had a good run in the attitude era.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

DoubleA said:


> If they are going to induct The Godfather into the Hall of Fame, then when is Big Bossman's turn?


Haha!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

From a star/name standpoint; this is a very weak class, outside of Sting, of course. Freebirds deserve it big time, so I'm not shitting on them. But from the star aspect; yikes.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> From a star/name standpoint; this is a very weak class, outside of Sting, of course. Freebirds deserve it big time, so I'm not shitting on them. But from the star aspect; yikes.


If Big Bossman was not good enough to be inducted into the Hall Of Fame, then people like John Cena, Roman Reigns, Triple H and Bradshaw should never be inducted into the Hall Of Fame.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> From a star/name standpoint; this is a very weak class, outside of Sting, of course. Freebirds deserve it big time, so I'm not shitting on them. But from the star aspect; yikes.


It is very lackluster. I'm not sure if it's by design so that Sting isn't potentially overshadowed.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

DVDfreaker said:


> Same here, I can not stand Rick but I can not deny that Rick was very entertaining!


He was awesome, he did a lot for the business behind the scenes too, Shawn Michaels asked Rick if he could travel with him, before he went to anyone, as he wanted to learn the ropes in regards to being a good heel, which Rick said yes, Shawn also got his first big PPV pay off at Summerslam due to Rick also, which he was really grateful for, he also created Can Am Connection, which Vince loved, then later became Strike Force with Tito, everything with 'The Model' was his creation also, after being given the gimmick from the WWE and being told to run with it, he held a ton of titles including the AWA title for 595 days, had a fantastic performance in the 1991 Royal Rumble, continuously put talent over and a lot of talent were paired up with him such as Shawn and Tatanka to learn from Rick also, as he was a truly great wrestler in the ring too ... on top of that, he's a nice dude, that's doing really well now in his Real Estate business ... I could go on lol

There's a few talents that are way overdue with the Hall Of Fame though, Rick Rude is another, Demolition, Bam Bam, Vader, the list is endless really, but hopefully they will get their time and be credited within the Hall Of Fame too and recognised, like in that video I linked above, Duggan says they seem to have forgotten about that generation in the Hall Of Fame, but hopefully soon they'll recognise them, which I think they will, as their talents can't really be ignored


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> A class with Sting Freebirds Hansen and Boss Man is a good year
> 
> Glad they didn't rush a Bryan induction, this class is more than strong enough


I agree with you here, they should give it a bit of time before they induct them, that's nothing against Edge or Bryan or anything, as those guys were fantastic and more then deserving of the Hall Of Fame, but a little time should go by before they start inducting talents that have just retired due to injury or whatever, unless it's something like The Undertaker, or Goldust maybe, when they retire than that is fair enough cause those guys have given their all to the business for so many years, so it's right that soon as Taker retires he goes straight into the HOF I feel.

Forward this video to 2:35 and listen to Duggan's vibes on this, he's along the same lines as us, and this is coming from a Hall Of Famer himself also, but I agree with him.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Godfather > rest.


Papa Shango > Godfather 






I actually like both, but Papa Shango is a little underrated as a character, give and take that silly Warrior bleeding ooze segment but the rest was good.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I am very happy that Sting is going into the WWE Hall of Fame this year because he certainly earned that right to be in there. He has has many epic battles with The Four Horseman, Vader, The Dungeon of Doom, The NWO, Hulk Hogan, DDP, Scott Steiner and much more in the WCW company. He went from surfer Sting to the epic crow Sting in the late 90's. I loved his feud with The Four Horseman more than the rest. Sting has had many World titles, mid carder titles and much more accomplishments. When he became crow Sting, he upped the game in the wrestling world of WCW in the mind games play with the Sting Army, dropping by whenever he wanted and no one expected him to show. The way he stalked and targeted every NWO member in 97 was epic ass fuck. I remembered he took out the NWO in one night when he dropped the bat and went in destruction mode. I also enjoyed his run in the NWO Red & Black because we got to see some humor from him. A decade and 3 years later he comes to the WWE and targeted the Authority was the most epic thing that we all have seen in a long time. He got his WM last year and a title match last fall. It's like what Sting always says "I Am The Stinger And I am Going To Get You." roud*_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The whole class is laughable, and that includes the Headliner.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

So beyond thrilled with the announcement of Stan's induction! My fav of all time finally where he belongs!! 

Next year I would love to see Ivan Koloff get inducted, but this year will forever be the best for me....Sting, Freebirds and Stan...doesn't get any better than those three for me!


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

This years class is like 50% of wrestlers I figured were already in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Jacqueline at HOF? Wooow!!! Nice, but I wanted Bull Nakano or Sable. They should put two divas by year.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

Again, kudos to WWE for Sting, Hansen, the Freebirds, and Bossman. 

Now if we could just work on:
- Rick Rude
- Vader
- The Steiner Brothers
- Midnight Express
- Lou Fucking Thesz
- Demolition
- Haystacks Calhoun
- Rock N Roll Express
- King Kong Bundy
- Bruiser Brody
- Great Muta
- Miss Elizabeth
- Honky Tonk Man
- Lex Luger
- Crusher
- Dick the Bruiser
- Ray Stevens
- Frank Gotch

then we'll be in business!!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haystacks Calhoun should've gone in in 1996.


----------



## DVDfreaker (Sep 12, 2012)

Rocko's Modern Life said:


> He was awesome, he did a lot for the business behind the scenes too, Shawn Michaels asked Rick if he could travel with him, before he went to anyone, as he wanted to learn the ropes in regards to being a good heel, which Rick said yes, Shawn also got his first big PPV pay off at Summerslam due to Rick also, which he was really grateful for, he also created Can Am Connection, which Vince loved, then later became Strike Force with Tito, everything with 'The Model' was his creation also, after being given the gimmick from the WWE and being told to run with it, he held a ton of titles including the AWA title for 595 days, had a fantastic performance in the 1991 Royal Rumble, continuously put talent over and a lot of talent were paired up with him such as Shawn and Tatanka to learn from Rick also, as he was a truly great wrestler in the ring too ... on top of that, he's a nice dude, that's doing really well now in his Real Estate business ... I could go on lol
> 
> There's a few talents that are way overdue with the Hall Of Fame though, Rick Rude is another, Demolition, Bam Bam, Vader, the list is endless really, but hopefully they will get their time and be credited within the Hall Of Fame too and recognised, like in that video I linked above, Duggan says they seem to have forgotten about that generation in the Hall Of Fame, but hopefully soon they'll recognise them, which I think they will, as their talents can't really be ignored


That is very cool! Thank you for the story!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

zrc said:


> The whole class is laughable, and that includes the Headliner.


You mean you don't like Sting?


----------



## Backstabbed (Feb 1, 2016)

Not a bad class. I personally think its good. I just hope The Godfather brings his hos to the induction ceremony


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

Happy to see Big Bossman in HOF, he deserved it.
I'd like to se Rick Rude in HOF but I dunno how Vince feels about it because Rude was annoyed and angry after the Montreal Screwjob so he went back to WCW


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> You mean you don't like Sting?


The guy is obviously trolling. No one could possibly think a class that includes the Freebirds and Sting is entirely a bad class.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dub J said:


> The guy is obviously trolling. No one could possibly think a class that includes the Freebirds and Sting is entirely a bad class.


Nope not trolling. Never gave a fuck about the Freebirds, and my love for Sting died decades ago.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Congratulations on being the only person I've ever encountered that didn't like either?


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone who's really a wrestling fan would say this is a good class. I have no objections to anyone. Do I feel others should be in first? Sure. I feel Godfather could wait when you're missing a guy like Rick Rude or The Steiner Brothers. Hell even ****** Tonk Man should've gotten that one. But Godfather does deserve a spot. I'm pretty stoked about Bossman getting his due. And Hansen is one of those odd choices I love that totally make sense if you think about it. I suspect his induction is for the Japanese viewership instead of the obvious Japanese guy. As much as I'd love to see a Muta/Liger/OG Tiger/Sasuke induction at some point.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

Not much of a Sting man myself but the guy is a Legend and absolutely deserves Headliner status. Freebirds are on a shortlist of best tag teams of all time,Hansen is a freaking legend in Japan,and Boss Man outside of Taker,Vader,Show and Bam Bam might be the most athletic Big Guy technician in Wrestling history. Add to that Boss Man was a top level performer in both the late 80s-early 90's Hulkamania era and also the Attitude Era. 1-4 that might be the most stacked class ever even if Jacqueline and Godfather strike me as 2 attitude era acts they could induct at really any time.


----------



## kakarotlee33 (Mar 11, 2016)

Willing to sell 3 hall of fame tickets for 200 dollars each. Section 119 row J, seats 5 6 7


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jacqueline has been officially announced.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709444376863358976


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Only fitting that the former Miss Texas gets inducted in Dallas. Congratulations to Jacqueline.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

Well deserved for Jacqueline. She may not have had the Trish or Lita push but she worked just as if not harder and was a key player in women's wrestling all over for years.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Jacqueline Moore is going into the Hall Of Fame and not a single fu** was given.

- Vic


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Jacqueline has been officially announced.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709444376863358976


"as first reported by Fox Sports" :kobe9


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

At this point, WWE has to know that they come off looking like morons when outside sources "leak" the news of another Hall of Fame inductee, don't they? Instead of revealing the news themselves in-house, they make deals with mainstream media outlets to "break" this kind of news, like as if it's worthy to be the first item on the 6:00 Evening News, or that most mainstream outlets even give a shit about a non-existent Hall of Fame.

I don't mean to come off as negative as this probably sounds, it's just sad to see how blind this company is to how most of mainstream media sees the product and wrestling, in general.

WWE continues to believe that they're relevant outside the pro wrassling bubble, but I guess relevancy can be bought.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Hopefully her speech is short, listening to her on the mic always made me cringe


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Vic Capri said:


> Jacqueline Moore is going into the Hall Of Fame and not a single fu** was given.
> 
> - Vic


Did you guys have a bad run in?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Did you guys have a bad run in?


She's the female Koko B. Ware when it comes to Hall Of Fame standards.

- Vic


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

30+ year career, paving the way for women of colour and being the first African American women's champion as well as being a Cruiserweight champion. Proper Koko B Ware level.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, remember all those amazing promos and 5 star matches she produced? Oh, wait...

- Vic


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Nobody said she has. That's a credible enough resume for her getting in.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> 30+ year career, paving the way for women of colour and being the first African American women's champion as well as being a Cruiserweight champion. Proper Koko B Ware level.


28 years isn't 30+. Did you ever see her cruiserweight reign? It was abysmal. I love Jacqueline though and glad she's going in, but this screams all the other women either said no to this year or are dead.


----------



## Texan4life (Mar 15, 2016)

Have 8 tickets to HOF for $125 (paid $119) section 109 row T


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Jacqueline was awesome


----------



## Backstabbed (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm gonna be honest. I was a bit unsure at first but I think the induction video sold me on Jackie's induction


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No doubt Jacqueline deserves it IMO, but I do love it when WWE spins things to make them appear bigger than they actually are/were. I absolutely hated Sable, but her impact during the Es most profitable period isn't up for debate. 

Also got no problems with Hansen. Seeing as he's this year's Japan rep, which tbh could've been anyone from Muta to Vader. 

The Freebirds were before my time and a period I rarely watch, so I've never really cared for them. But I know about their works. So cool I suppose. 

Sting, sorry I'm not 7 anymore. And I went off him completely when Taker became my favourite in the mid 90s. As headliners go, there's not many retired folks left that's worthy of headlining, so might as well be him. 

Godfather :lmao. Kama. shango. Charles Weight whatever you wanna call him, is this year's filler. Nothing wrong with that, just another guy for people to compare about being in over Wrestler #406 . Koko will have a break for a while. 

Boss Man. Always a token dead guy, could've been Rude could've been Bulldog. Don't think the E really cares, seeing as they won't be there, hence making zero $$ from their appearance.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Boss Man is a legit hall of famer in every sense


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

KingLobos said:


> Boss Man is a legit hall of famer in every sense


He should have made it twice.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

There is people bashing Jac? This forum is going to be worst than the comments on WWEs youtube videos


----------



## kakarotlee33 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hey guys I still got 3 tickets to the hall of fame. 200 each,

Section 119 Row J, Seats 5, 6, 7


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

NoDQ.com
According to Dave Meltzer of F4WOnline.com, WWE is possibly looking at adding.Snoop.Dogg as a late addition to this year?s WWE Hall of Fame. He would be replacing.Regis.Philbin who was originally planned to be this year?s celebrity inductee. WWE might also present.the Warrior.Award to.Joan.Lunden, longtime host of Good Morning America.who had a public battle with breast cancer.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao Snoop Dogg? 

No Cyndi, no Legit wing. 
Hell I'd take Chuck Norris for his early 90s appearances over Dogg.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

What has Snoop Dogg done to deserve a celebrity induction? That's it NOTHING just like Arnie.
The celebrity wing is a joke and will always be the stain on the underwear of the HOF.
I'm fine with them inducting people that actually did something for WWE or wrestling mainstream like Mr T, Cyndi Lauper, Mike Tyson, Andy Kaufman and even Donald Trump even though I can't stand the guy.
But we are going to get to the stupid stage of Bob Barker, Seth Green, Maria Menounos and Snooki the way they are going. 
The only recent celebrity guy they could build up is Stephen Amell if he does the odd match here and there, the rest just suck as choices as most just make a odd appearance do nothing and then are considered for a celebrity induction which really is a joke.
WWE have made great strides in legitimising their HOF as it contains some of the best in the business but the celebrity wing really takes away the prestige.
A celebrity induction is not warranted every year, there just are not enough worthy people to do that with.
WWE really need to get out of the formula of inducting just for the sake of covering a particular group, if the candidates are there then fine but don't make them up as legends when they are not.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Class of 2020 Celebrity Inductee: Rebecca Romijin because she promoted a film on Smackdown once :lmao


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ahhhhhhh This classic moment


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

I think there's nothing wrong with the class of 2016. The Fabulous Freebirds should have been inducted long time ago. Jacqueline is one of the top female wrestlers in WWE history (name one female wrestler who should be inducted before Jacqueline). Sting? Give me one good reason why he should not be inducted. Big Bossman's run in WWE during the Attitude Era was crap, but he was one of the biggest stars in the 90's and also got bigger pops than John Cena.

The Godfather? WWE should induct him as Papa Shango.


----------



## YXKES (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm glad that Jacqueline got inducted, it was well deserved.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DoubleA said:


> I think there's nothing wrong with the class of 2016. The Fabulous Freebirds should have been inducted long time ago. Jacqueline is one of the top female wrestlers in WWE history (name one female wrestler who should be inducted before Jacqueline). Sting? Give me one good reason why he should not be inducted. Big Bossman's run in WWE during the Attitude Era was crap, but he was one of the biggest stars in the 90's and also got bigger pops than John Cena.
> 
> The Godfather? WWE should induct him as Papa Shango.


Leilani Kai, Ivory, Luna Vachon, Bull Nakano & Sable. There named 5.


----------



## kakarotlee33 (Mar 11, 2016)

ejc8710 said:


> Ahhhhhhh This classic moment



OHHH MY!!!! DAMN JACQUELINE TIGGO BITTIES!!!

Ive got one more Hall of Fame Ticket

Section 119
Row J
Seat 5

Asking for $160


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

zrc said:


> Leilani Kai, Ivory, Luna Vachon, Bull Nakano & Sable. There named 5.


Sable? She had crappy mic and wrestling skills and was a bitch outside the ring. Just because she showed her tits and ass to everyone doesn't make her a Hall Of Famer.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I dont want Naomi or Alicia to induct Jac. I want Sable, Luna or even Victoria/Jazz.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

zrc said:


> Leilani Kai, Ivory, Luna Vachon, Bull Nakano & Sable. There named 5.


Actually only Nakano tbh


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

And I am being good saying Nakano... She was only there for two years


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well they were quick enough highlighting Jackie's other works elsewhere. So they'd do the same for the Japanese legend that is Nakano. Ivory was always on the same level as Jacqueline during their WWE careers. Sable was the reason the divas exist, Luna speaks for herself. As for Kai, Trish. had Lita, Richter had Kai. All worthy inductions. V


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DoubleA said:


> Sable? She had crappy mic and wrestling skills and was a bitch outside the ring. Just because she showed her tits and ass to everyone doesn't make her a Hall Of Famer.


She made more of an impact flashing her tits than Jackie did in 20 years. I don't like the broad, but it's not even up for debate.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I enjoy the Hall of Fame each year. Excited to hear the speeches of several of the inductees this year, but I kind of feel like they're missing a big name or two. Not complaining, I'm sure it will be fine, but overall, having someone like Rick Rude finally inducted would make this so much greater.


----------



## kakarotlee33 (Mar 11, 2016)

If you are looking for one single hall of fame ticket let me know

Section 119
Row J
Seat 5 

150 or better offer!!!!!! PM ME !! ASAP BEFORE someone else gets it!


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

DoubleA said:


> I think there's nothing wrong with the class of 2016. The Fabulous Freebirds should have been inducted long time ago. Jacqueline is one of the top female wrestlers in WWE history (name one female wrestler who should be inducted before Jacqueline). Sting? Give me one good reason why he should not be inducted. Big Bossman's run in WWE during the Attitude Era was crap, but he was one of the biggest stars in the 90's and also got bigger pops than John Cena.
> 
> The Godfather? WWE should induct him as Papa Shango.


Does anyone know if they get to choose the gimmick they go in as? Because remember how Scott Hall went in as Razor, but Kevin went in under his own name?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm really only excited about Sting.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/711920699884085248HANSEN :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Stan Hansen Announced for WWE Hall of Fame*

*I'm sure JBL will be ecstatic about this:*


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Stan "The Man" Hansen :cool2 One of the GOAT Gaijins! Congratz to the Lariat, well deserved.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Stan Hansen Going Into The WWE Hall of Fame.*

Why????

http://www.wrestlenewz.com/wwe-news/stan-hansen-going-wwe-hall-fame/

"WWE announced on Monday morning that Stan Hansen will be inducted into the WWE Hall of Fame. WWE issued the following:

Stan Hansen, Borger, Texas’ nastiest resident, will take his place in sports-entertainment history on the eve of WrestleMania 32, when he is inducted into the WWE Hall of Fame’s Class of 2016. The news was reported by Tokyo Sports in Japan, the country where Hansen spent most of his storied career.

Hansen’s journey to the ring began in an unusual place: On the gridiron at West Texas State University, a factory for future wrestlers. When his football days came to an end, Hansen stepped into the squared circle and quickly earned a reputation as one of the most vicious competitors in the sport. Hansen’s style of wrestling wasn’t technically proficient or beautiful by any stretch of the imagination. It was dirty, gritty and ferocious. And it worked.

With an ever-present scowl on his face and his bull rope in hand, The Bad Man from Borger made his way to WWE in 1976. Hansen immediately set his sights on then-WWE Champion Bruno Sammartino. The double-tough Texan stunned fans when he broke The Living Legend’s neck with a devastating clothesline that would become known as the Lariat.

After a rematch with Sammartino at Shea Stadium, Hansen traversed across the Pacific Ocean to Japan, where he became a legend. One of the most feared foreigners in Japanese wrestling history, Hansen was the first gaijin to earn victories over the country’s most revered grapplers, Giant Baba and WWE Hall of Famer Antonio Inoki. While in Japan, Hansen also formed one of the most devastating tag teams in wrestling history with an old college friend, the unhinged Bruiser Brody. The cowboy and the fur-clad wildman had Japanese fans running from them as they entered the ring, and their opponents begging for mercy.

In between trips to Japan, Hansen returned to the U.S. to unleash his brand of brutality on American soil. The Bad Man from Borger won the AWA World Championship by defeating Rick Martel in 1985. He never lost the title, choosing to vacate it by running it over with his truck. In 1990, he ended Lex Luger’s record-setting reign as United States Champion. By 1991, he exclusively competed in Japan for the next 10 years, retiring in 2001 as a decorated champion and a legend in The Land of the Rising Sun.

Now, the surly outlaw will receive sports-entertainment’s highest honor, when he takes his place in the WWE Hall of Fame."


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Stan Hansen Going Into The WWE Hall of Fame.*

What do you mean, 'why'?


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Stan Hansen Going Into The WWE Hall of Fame.*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> What do you mean, 'why'?


exactly that, why?? i dont think he is worthy of being in the HOF.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Stan Hansen Going Into The WWE Hall of Fame.*



anirioc said:


> exactly that, why?? i dont think he is worthy of being in the HOF.


Japan rep. Nothing short of Haku & Chuck Norris entering, Hansen is the most badass. Just a shame the 2 former and Vader didn't comprise the rest of this year's class.


----------



## that_brooks_jb (Mar 7, 2016)

*Re: Stan Hansen Going Into The WWE Hall of Fame.*



zrc said:


> Japan rep. Nothing short of Haku & Chuck Norris entering, Hansen is the most badass. Just a shame the 2 former and Vader didn't comprise the rest of this year's class.


I read somewhere that Vader was going in at 33. You know how dirtsheet stuff is, though. Said they only wanted one person with heavy Japan ties. But meh. I should have copied the link but forgot....


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Hall Of Fame 2016 Discussion Thread - Stan Hansen the latest inductee*

Hansen is GOAT. He's legit scary guy. His behavior is awesomely unpredictable. I just watched him vs. Luger at Halloween Havoc '90 the other day. JR was shitting himself with Hansen around. My favorite inductee this year.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Official WWE Hall Of Fame 2016 Discussion Thread - Stan Hansen the latest inductee*

*Now Bradshaw will namedrop Hansen 10x more than he already does on commentary.*


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Official WWE Hall Of Fame 2016 Discussion Thread - Stan Hansen the latest inductee*

Nice to see Hansen in he defiantly deserves it I was expecting it to be Vader this year I hope he gets in soon.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Hall Of Fame 2016 Discussion Thread - Stan Hansen the latest inductee*

Any news on who is inducting Jacqueline or Stan?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Hall Of Fame 2016 Discussion Thread - Stan Hansen the latest inductee*



Shaun_27 said:


> Any news on who is inducting Jacqueline or Stan?


Nope. Could be anybody :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Official WWE Hall Of Fame 2016 Discussion Thread - Stan Hansen the latest inductee*

Absolute one of my favourites. 










Bodyslam of Andre like it was nothing.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

He will get 3 minutes to speak, i doubt hed talk about breaking brunos neck very long.

Id lol if he spends the whole time talking about how much better all japan was than wwe in the 80s and 90s


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Stan Hansen Going Into The WWE Hall of Fame.*



anirioc said:


> exactly that, why?? i dont think he is worthy of being in the HOF.


Luckily, your opinion means zero in this particular matter.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Stan Hansen Going Into The WWE Hall of Fame.*



Dwayne "The Lou" Skunt said:


> Luckily, your opinion means zero in this particular matter.


and your opinion means everything i guess right?:chan


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Stan Hansen Going Into The WWE Hall of Fame.*



anirioc said:


> and your opinion means everything i guess right?:chan


Are you being facetious? I mean, it is quite obvious that I'm implying that I'm glad that you don't have a job at the Stamford, Connecticut headquarters.


----------



## that_brooks_jb (Mar 7, 2016)

*Re: Official WWE Hall Of Fame 2016 Discussion Thread - Stan Hansen the latest inductee*

Four words for ya: HERE COMES THE MONAAAAAAAY!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

anirioc said:


> What_A_Maneuver! said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean, 'why'?
> ...


Wwe is trying to make their hall of fame 'the' hall of fame. 

Because of that, hansen absolutely belongs in, just because you dont know anything doesnt mean everybody else is clueless


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

theromey said:


> Lemmy and Sting in HOF this year for sure!!
> Lemmy will in the Celebrity Wing. Can't believe Sting came to WWE to just lose to Triple H and Seth then retire....


He didn't it just happened that way , I think he had a few more matches in him I don't know how many cause he is getting older . But i think he retired alittle earlier then he wanted. I like this years class so far its a good one!!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Hall Of Fame 2016 Discussion Thread - Stan Hansen the latest inductee*

Celeb wing needs Cyndi Lauper & Andy Kauffman to make it Legit. I want Chuck Norris in lol for his stint around Survivor Series 94, after that they're literally throwing in celebs for the fuck of it.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Official WWE Hall Of Fame 2016 Discussion Thread - Stan Hansen the latest inductee*

Stan Hansen deserves to be in every hall of fame. Good choice by WWE.

He was one of the most violent and realistic wrestlers of all time. Watch the last clip to see how over the guy was in Japan.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official WWE Hall Of Fame 2016 Discussion Thread - Stan Hansen the latest inductee*



zrc said:


> Celeb wing needs Cyndi Lauper & Andy Kauffman to make it Legit. I want Chuck Norris in lol for his stint around Survivor Series 94, after that they're literally throwing in celebs for the fuck of it.


:laugh: If/when Lemmy gets in the Celeb that will be a LOL moment cause his only involvement with wrestling is cause that is HHH's favorite band which is why they did a theme for him. It really is like Vince Sr's limo driver/Drew Carey levelness.


----------



## that_brooks_jb (Mar 7, 2016)

*Re: Official WWE Hall Of Fame 2016 Discussion Thread - Stan Hansen the latest inductee*

Welp. Since Funker will be having a BBQ and Hansen is going into the HOF......I say we have one last Texas Death Match between the two.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Hall Of Fame 2016 Discussion Thread - Stan Hansen the latest inductee*



Shaun_27 said:


> Any news on who is inducting Jacqueline or Stan?


Jacqueline will probably have a current diva like Sasha induct her. No idea who will induct Stan, probably his wife or children.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Hall Of Fame 2016 Discussion Thread - Stan Hansen the latest inductee*

Vader can induct Hansen.

Maybe Booker T for Jackie, Lita had good things to say about her. Ivory could put in an appearance.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Hall Of Fame 2016 Discussion Thread - Stan Hansen the latest inductee*

Marc Mero should induct Jacqueline, totally in 1998 character.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official WWE Hall Of Fame 2016 Discussion Thread - Stan Hansen the latest inductee*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712341073331408896


----------



## Seekthedust (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Official WWE Hall Of Fame 2016 Discussion Thread - Stan Hansen the latest inductee*

Sting earned it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Hall Of Fame 2016 Discussion Thread - Stan Hansen the latest inductee*



Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712341073331408896


Which was blindingly obvious. Unless they had him inducted by someone who speaks little Engrish


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Vader inducting Hansen is awesome.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Just so ya'll know, I'll probably be in tears when Stan is inducted! So freakin proud to have been a fan of his since the mid/late 70s!

This entire class is good this year!! Last time I recall it being so packed with folks I loved was back in 2007....Dusty, Curt Hennig, Lawler, The Wild Samoans, Jim Ross...that was an amazing year!


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

\m/

Congrats to Hansen. 

He had a mean Lariat, one of my favourite finishers of all time.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stan definitely deserves this honor.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

The new day has to be a joke? What happened to Kevin Von Erich?


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*New Day to induct the Fabulous Freebirds into the Hall of Fame.*

https://twitter.com/WWE/status/712703293663940608


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: New Day to induct the Fabulous Freebirds into the Hall of Fame.*

Cringe-Street USA inducting the Freebirds. That's embarassing. Can't wait for the inevitable backlash to TND's "controversial" introduction


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: New Day to induct the Fabulous Freebirds into the Hall of Fame.*



Daemon_Rising said:


> Cringe-Street USA inducting the Freebirds. That's embarassing. Can't wait for the inevitable backlash to TND's "controversial" introduction


Your missing the hilarity. Mike Hayes is a racist and a free bird. And 3 coloured gentlemen are inducting him


----------



## RusevWHC (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: New Day to induct the Fabulous Freebirds into the Hall of Fame.*

fabulous-freebirds are booty


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: New Day to induct the Fabulous Freebirds into the Hall of Fame.*



TommyWCECM said:


> Your missing the hilarity.


That's what everyone says when I make a post about The New Day. Honestly, I don't think I'm missing anything


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: New Day to induct the Fabulous Freebirds into the Hall of Fame.*

What a joke.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: New Day to induct the Fabulous Freebirds into the Hall of Fame.*



Daemon_Rising said:


> That's what everyone says when I make a post about The New Day. Honestly, I don't think I'm missing anything


I have to watch it just to see the guy make subtle expressions of disgust and looking at their hands like their diseased. And I'm hoping they make a subtle Rosa reference


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

The whole WWE HOF is a joke


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

How in THE fuck do you not have Kevin Von Erich, the last remaining Von Erich, induct the Freebirds in FUCKING TEXAS?

Holy shit, this fucking company...


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

If they induct Daniel Bryan before Crash Holly, then I will rob the nearest grocery store.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Surely one of the Von Erich's are still alive to do it. Texas Tornado still knocking around?


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

zrc said:


> Surely one of the Von Erich's are still alive to do it. Texas Tornado still knocking around?


Not since 1993, he isn't. 

Kevin Von Erich is still alive though, although in all fairness it WOULD be odd for the Birds to be inducted by the same guy THEY (well, Hayes) inducted.

If the New Day takes it seriously, I won't have a problem with it. They just better respect how groundbreaking the Freebirds were.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

HorsemenTerritory said:


> Not since 1993, he isn't.
> 
> Kevin Von Erich is still alive though, although in all fairness it WOULD be odd for the Birds to be inducted by the same guy THEY (well, Hayes) inducted.
> 
> If the New Day takes it seriously, I won't have a problem with it. They just better respect how groundbreaking the Freebirds were.


I knew one hadn't died, couldn't remember which. Used to love Tornado. I can't think of anyone else who could induct them.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

This has to be a rib on Hayes having 3 black men induct him.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

New Day inducting the Freebirds? That's just idiotic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Day inducting the Freebirds makes even less sense than the feuds and matches we have at WM this year. Literally one of the most random, non-sensical, illogical things I've ever heard. But it's current day WWE; so from that standpoint I suppose it makes sense. Wow.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Mysterious Rhythm said:


> New Day inducting the Freebirds? That's just idiotic.


The New Day uses the rule they created. It makes perfect sense in kayfabe.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Imagine Hansen with Godfathers Ho's :lmao


----------



## Gary Rozanski (Mar 18, 2016)

*Chances of Snoop in HoF?*

Anyone hear anything further on Snoop being entered in to the HoF this year? Heard small rumours that they were looking to get him on board this year. Would tie in nicely if he was to be part of Sasha's entrance too. 

Anyone have any thoughts/rumours?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Chances of Snoop in HoF?*



Gary Rozanski said:


> Anyone hear anything further on Snoop being entered in to the HoF this year? Heard small rumours that they were looking to get him on board this year. Would tie in nicely if he was to be part of Sasha's entrance too.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts/rumours?


No other news on the Celeb inducted since the Snoop rumour last week. Guess we'll find out soon enough (on Raw Monday). I don't care about the wing, as I've said it's lacking a number of celebrities to make it Legit. Snoop isn't one of them.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

I know WWE are media whores but seriously what has Snoop Dogg ever done for wrestling to be qualified for the HOF? 
He is a fan of wrestling apparently so does that mean any one of us is due for a call next year??


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hypnotica said:


> I know WWE are media whores but seriously what has Snoop Dogg ever done for wrestling to be qualified for the HOF?
> He is a fan of wrestling apparently so does that mean any one of us is due for a call next year??


Probably his Mania appearance.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

The best tag team today inducting the classic one. I understand the analogy from WWE's POV, but it still should've been Von Erich.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713431308559585280


----------



## wrestleman123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Like others have said, it has to be a rib from the old boys in having new day induct freebirds. There is just no other reason for it, forget the garbage about Hayes liking new day's work etc, this is the hall of fame. It's about having people remember you for your legacy and it's usually those you have had long feuds with who induct you.

Have a terrrible feeling new day will spoil all of the importance of the hall of fame by ruining it with their usual garbage


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

wrestleman123 said:


> Like others have said, it has to be a rib from the old boys in having new day induct freebirds. There is just no other reason for it, forget the garbage about Hayes liking new day's work etc, this is the hall of fame. It's about having people remember you for your legacy and it's usually those you have had long feuds with who induct you.
> 
> Have a terrrible feeling new day will spoil all of the importance of the hall of fame by ruining it with their usual garbage


There is no importance of the HOF. So how will they ruin it? :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is all about Sting regardless.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Any news on the celebrity inductee or thw Warrior award?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Shaun_27 said:


> Any news on the celebrity inductee or thw Warrior award?


According to the leak that came out ages ago it's Regis Philbin for the celebrity inductee but I can see them changing it to Motorhead since Lemmy died.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> According to the leak that came out ages ago it's Regis Philbin for the celebrity inductee but I can see them changing it to Motorhead since Lemmy died.


And there have been reports since that Snoop Dogg may be inducted instead of Regis.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

zrc said:


> And there have been reports since that Snoop Dogg may be inducted instead of Regis.


Triple H explaining why Chyna is not in the WWE HOF:
"The Hall of Fame is a funny thing in that it is not as simple as 'this guy had a really good career, a legendary career. He should go in the Hall of Fame.' Yeah, but we can't because of this reason, we can't because of this legal instance, we can't because of this. ... It's different than any other Hall of Fame in the world and at the end of the day, it's for our fans."​
*SNOOP DOGG'S CRIMINAL HISTORY:
*
1990 – Convicted of felony drug possession and possession for sale (cocaine) 

August 1993 – Arrested, later acquitted, of murder charge after rival gang member Phillip Woldermarian gunned down by shots alleged to have come from a car he and two fellow gang members members were in at the time.

1997 – Pleaded guilty to assault charges before he promised to make public service announcements against violence in exchange for three years probation

2006 – Detained at John Wayne Airport in Orange County, California by airport security in September because his carry-on bag contained a collapsible, 21-inch police baton which was deemed to be a dangerous weapon. Charged with one felony count of knowingly possessing a deadly weapon.

2006 – Arrested in October at Bob Hope Airport in Burbank, California in possession of marijuana and a firearm.

2007 – Escapes a jail term on gun and drug charges in April but sentenced to five years probation and 800 hours community service.

2007 – Denied entry visa to Australia to perform at MTV Music Video Awards for not fulfilling character requirements.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

wrestleman123 said:


> Like others have said, it has to be a rib from the old boys in having new day induct freebirds. There is just no other reason for it, forget the garbage about Hayes liking new day's work etc, this is the hall of fame. It's about having people remember you for your legacy and it's usually those you have had long feuds with who induct you.
> 
> Have a terrrible feeling new day will spoil all of the importance of the hall of fame by ruining it with their usual garbage


I think they won't be doing their normal routine... They'll probably tone it back a bit.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

wrestleman123 said:


> Like others have said, it has to be a rib from the old boys in having new day induct freebirds. There is just no other reason for it, forget the garbage about Hayes liking new day's work etc, this is the hall of fame. It's about having people remember you for your legacy and it's usually those you have had long feuds with who induct you.
> 
> Have a terrrible feeling new day will spoil all of the importance of the hall of fame by ruining it with their usual garbage


That's *exactly* what I'm afraid they'll do as well. With how many years folks have wanted the Freebirds in the HOF and now to not even have anyone that was around back then to induct them? It's very sad.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

FitChi said:


> Triple H explaining why Chyna is not in the WWE HOF:
> "The Hall of Fame is a funny thing in that it is not as simple as 'this guy had a really good career, a legendary career. He should go in the Hall of Fame.' Yeah, but we can't because of this reason, we can't because of this legal instance, we can't because of this. ... It's different than any other Hall of Fame in the world and at the end of the day, it's for our fans."​
> *SNOOP DOGG'S CRIMINAL HISTORY:
> *
> ...


None of this means Jack. Snoop isn't Chyna for a start. And secondly hes appeared a few times after all of that.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714119845856591874


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714119845856591874


Slick inducting Big Boss Man makes sense. I hope Terri Runnels is in attendance. I know she and Boss Man were good friends.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cool on Slick. Dudleyz are an odd choice to induct Jacqueline though.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

The company is run by hypocrites. 

Hell, the fact that WWE has an award for someone "who lives life with the courage and compassion" named after a homophobic bigot is not only offensive but it contradicts WWE's own diversity mission statement.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I updated the OP with the announced names to induct each inductee. Only one left is the headliner Sting and my predictable guess is Ric Flair will induct him.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

People still trying to use logic when discussing the inductees :lmao

WWE puts whoever they want. They have a convicted rapist and a wife beater in their HOF -- that should tell you everything about their double standards on moral high-grounds


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't see the point why Vince would even induct Sting. Sting is a WCW guy and had or has nothing to do with WWF or WWE. He had one match at WrestleMania which he had for one reason only and the reason is that Vinnie Mac wanted to kill off the last legend of his arch-rival-company WCW by having his son in law beating him in front of millions of viewers. Sort of hammering the last nail into the WCW-coffin. But generally he never had any ties to Vince. And now he gets ASAP inducted? What for? To rub it further in? It smells of hypocrisy like hell lol.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tomcat_1985 said:


> I don't see the point why Vince would even induct Sting. Sting is a WCW guy and had or has nothing to do with WWF or WWE. He had one match at WrestleMania which he had for one reason only and the reason is that Vinnie Mac wanted to kill off the last legend of his arch-rival-company WCW by having his son in law beating him in front of millions of viewers. Sort of hammering the last nail into the WCW-coffin. But generally he never had any ties to Vince. And now he gets ASAP inducted? What for? To rub it further in? It smells of hypocrisy like hell lol.


Name another retired guy that could headline...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Tomcat_1985 said:


> I don't see the point why Vince would even induct Sting. Sting is a WCW guy


WWE induct people from WWE, WCW, NWA, WCCW, AWA, Japan, Mexico, celebrities, etc. The selection for the Hall Of Fame classes are not solely "WWE guys" and hasn't been for like the last 10 ceremonies.


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

Clique said:


> WWE induct people from WWE, WCW, NWA, WCCW, AWA, Japan, Mexico, celebrities, etc. The selection for the Hall Of Fame classes are not solely "WWE guys" and hasn't been for like the last 10 ceremonies.


The difference is these people haven't been ultra legends like Sting. He's kinda the Hulk Hogan of WCW.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Apparently Joan Lunden is getting the warrior award according to Reddit, Cena announced it on TODAY, WWE are defiantly not using the warrior award for it's intended use it's basically a PR thing now it seems.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Yea it's confirmed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714440047546798081
Looks like breast cancer awareness is the only thing that matters right now.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Warrior actually suggested a Jimmy Miranda Award to award the unsung backstage people who contributed so much over the years without any spotlight or recognition for their hard work.

WWE making a PR award named after Warrior is one thing. But them actually editing his speech and words to make it sound like he proposed this PR award? That's slimy as hell. Especially when those backstage workers continue to be unrecognised even as they use Warrior's words falsely.

Given Warrior was no sort of charitable man, it's even more galling.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I have nothing against Joan Lunden. I'm glad she's an advocate for breast cancer awareness. With that said, the Warrior Award is nothing more than PR. I felt that way last year when Connor received it. But you're put in the impossible position of coming off like a heel if you criticize these picks since it involves cancer.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This is going to be awkward. Wrestling fans aren't the most subtle bunch in the world. I just hope the God we aren't in the unfortunate situation where a cancer survivor gets booed off the stage. I mean I get what WWE is trying to do here but, and this is probably harsh, but nobody cares. This is a wrestling Hall of Fame. I personally have no issue with celebrities going in when they have had involvement with WWE however big or small. But this woman has absolutely nothing to do with WWE or wrestling. This is such an obvious I'll scratch your back you scratch mine and it kind of cheapens the whole process. Ah well, as much as I disagree it's a fictional HOF at the end of the day. I just hope those in attendance have enough class not to fucking boo a woman who survived fucking breast cancer.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

*Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*










Got that in an email from WWE Network, I think that pretty much confirms Snoop Dogg as the celebrity wing :grin2:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

It seems Snoop is going in. I hope RVD inducts him.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*

if this is true............

:floyd1:floyd1


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*

Snoopamania running wild!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*

As long as he spends most of his time plugging Sasha, that's fine.

Shows how worthless the hall of fame is these days though.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*

It's at least better than the warrior award.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*

Yep. I got the same email with the same picture. Embarrassing.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*

I like Snoop. Sasha Banks will probably induct him if this is true.


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*

Oh my god a celebrity that isn't trash in the HoF!


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

zrc said:


> None of this means Jack. Snoop isn't Chyna for a start. And secondly hes appeared a few times after all of that.


Yes it does mean Jack you ignorant fool; you can't publicly announce standards and then apply them to some but not others. WWE has zero credibility.


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*

n number of n words confirmed for hof speech


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*

Fuck Snoop Dogg.. but look at these celebrities in the HOF... Drew Carey is in the HOF, which means any celebrity who's appeared on WWE programming can get in.

This is one induction i'll be skipping for sure.. I've always hated Snoop as a rapper, there's no way i'm watching him get inducted to the HOF he doesn't belong in.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*

Still would have preferred Lemmy, there's no doubt the man will eventually go in, maybe next year.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*

Chyna can't get in for 'doing porn' yet Snoop Dogg Tha role model who's been up in court on murder charges, had long standing affiliations with criminals in his youth and smokes weed erry day is a real pillar of the community. :ti 

I know Chyna simply isn't going in because of Stephanie and HHH not wanting her there and the porn is just an excuse, but it's always funny to me when WWE are just so blatantly hypocritical. 

What was Brad Maddox fired for saying to a crowd during a dark match again? I don't even remember, but a few months later and Vince is flipping off the crowds and saying fuck on TV :lol 

Fuck you Brad :vince5


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*

They should have him perform Gin and Juice at Mania, Flo Rida is trash.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*



Empress said:


> I like Snoop. Sasha Banks will probably induct him if this is true.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

FitChi said:


> Yes it does mean Jack you ignorant fool; you can't publicly announce standards and then apply them to some but not others. WWE has zero credibility.


And yet that's exactly what WWE have done since day one! To think otherwise is the ignorance.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*



ellthom said:


> Still would have preferred Lemmy, there's no doubt the man will eventually go in, maybe next year.


I wonder why they held off on putting Lemmy in. Maybe HHH is doing a tribute to him with his entrance.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*

_*Sasha Banks will most likely induct him in the WWE Hall of Fame this year and I did get to see him live in person at WM 24. I like his rap music for decades since I was a kid in the 90's. But I can't wait to see him the Hall of Fame. 







*_


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> They should have him perform Gin and Juice at Mania, Flo Rida is trash.


Flo-Rida is better than that anorexic little bitch Snoop Dogg.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*

*SASHAWINSLOL! But seriously, I hope Snoop attacks Flair at Wrestlemania.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*



Empress said:


> I wonder why they held off on putting Lemmy in. Maybe HHH is doing a tribute to him with his entrance.


Because Lemmy has fuck all to do with WWE. Except Hunter who jizzes over Motorehead at every moment. But then the Hall features Vince srs limo driver, so probably enough.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*

RVD should do it. Banks has been on the main roster for only a few months sparingly.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *SASHAWINSLOL! But seriously, I hope Snoop attacks Flair at Wrestlemania.*


Wrestlemania moment right there.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*

He's appeared on Raw multiple times, his cousin is Sasha Banks, he's worked WM, he's done a track with Cena, and he cut a track on Aggression for Austin that went gold. IT's a no brainer easily, as Snoop and Mayweather are two automatic guys to go in soon as celebs. Coach may well go in as well as Maria Menunos. 

Wouldn't be shocked to see Amell go in as well since he only didn't work MAnia because he has to film Arrows ending and they wont allow it during filming time


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*

The joke is growing bigger


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*

Fuck Snoop Dog. Why not Lemmy?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*



DragonSleeper said:


> RVD should do it. Banks has been on the main roster for only a few months sparingly.


Snoop has been to NXT multiple times as she's said when she was down there. She was also quoted saying he was the only one always telling her she could be a wrestler in her family when she said that was her dream on the JEricho podcast. She should do it


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*

*Snoop is the shit. Good celeb pick.*


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*



Luis Magalhaes said:


> Fuck Snoop Dog. Why not Lemmy?


What has he done for or in WWE? Snoop has done more


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

You wouldn't think there's an official HOF thread...

Merged.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

why not induct Bob Barker? the price is raw segments were amazing and he had amazing chemistry with Y2J...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *SASHAWINSLOL! But seriously, I hope Snoop attacks Flair at Wrestlemania.*


CROW STYLE! lol


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

So the Warrior Award = only given to cancer survivors & victims then, huh??


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm not getting how Snoop Dogg is a worthy celebrity inductee really ? 
He made a few appearances but was they actually memorable or accomplished anything? 
The celebrity wing will always be the stain on the underwear of the HOF.
A yearly induction is not necessary, I'm ok with anyone that actually did something for wrestling or WWE mainstream but random Raw appearances etc are poor reasons.
Just waiting on Bob Barker, Betty White and Seth Green for their unforgettable RAW appearances all 10 minutes combined.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*



Crewz said:


> Flo-Rida is better than that anorexic little bitch Snoop Dogg.


Hush child.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What was memorable about Drew Carey?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

It's my boy R Trizzle and the boy Snoop D O double Gizzle my nizzle :jbl


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*

For a celeb pick, Snoop's so much a pop icon and a legend that this is fine. He's been in the ring. Participated. Generally always shown love. Can't hate it.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*



wwetna1 said:


> What has he done for or in WWE? Snoop has done more


Created multiple iconic themes. :suckit


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Created multiple iconic themes. :suckit


Big whoop.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I heard Regis isn't doing so good health wise and that's probably why his Hall Of Fame induction didn't work out. What a shame.


Anyway, congrats to Snoop Dogg:






- Vic


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714550756607672320


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Good for Snoop. There are a lot less "deserving" celebs in there so I'm not going to pretend to be outraged by it all. *shrug *


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714550756607672320


I stopped taking the hall of fame seriously a while ago, so it's kind of hard for me to be mad about this.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> It's my boy R Trizzle and the boy Snoop D O double Gizzle my nizzle :jbl


Lol, the sad thing is I can actually picture him saying this.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Fucking ridiculous. Anybody other than Lemmy this year for the celeb section is the wrong fucking answer. End of story.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Please someone tell me this is a prank.

If he can be HOF, Rosa Mendes and Heath Slate has a chance.

Anyway, why not Cyndi Lauper? She worked for WWE even before the WrestleMania 1.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, I wonder why they haven't gone with Lemmy. Unless Snoop was guaranteed it previously and Lemmy is in next year.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Darren Criss said:


> Please someone tell me this is a prank.
> 
> If he can be HOF, Rosa Mendes and Heath Slate has a chance.
> 
> Anyway, why not Cyndi Lauper? She worked for WWE even before the WrestleMania 1.


I'm starting to think that framed disc they gave her on the lead to Raw 1000 was her thank you. Every year people mention her (and rightfully so), and every year she doesn't go in. 

I dunno why people get so butt hurt about it every year. It's a celebrity wing of a non existent Hall of Fame. It's not like he's taking the spot of all these wrestling legends. They have to sell tickets for it, not gonna do that with all the headliners gone in at once.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: Snoop Dogg HoF Confirmed?*



wwetna1 said:


> What has he done for or in WWE? Snoop has done more


Lemmy composed 3 great entrance themes, some PPV themes, played live at Wrestlemania making that entrance one of the most memorable ones and inspired Triple H's facial hair.

What has Snoop done other than some embarrassing moments with Chavo and Hogan?

Lemmy made music that I enjoy while Snoop makes me cringe (but that's a different story)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Snoop Dogg in before Lemmy?

What a load of bullshit.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't think I had ever heard of Joan Lunden before today.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Forget all that other shit he did, Snoop (and WC) should go in for this alone:


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

Former Gang Banger. Check.
Drug addict. Check.
Was involved in the porn industry. Check.
Stood in the ring once. Check.
Welcome to the WWE Hall Of Fame, Snoop.

Not you though, Chyna. We can't forgive anything you did unfortunately. Crossed the line. Even though you were a big piece of the WWE at one point.

:trips5


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

Whatever happened to JBL being inducted? I thought that was a thing.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats to Snoop Dogg!


----------



## Bazzil (Aug 13, 2006)

Hope Stan gets a good reception. One of the greatest of all time.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Bazzil said:


> Hope Stan gets a good reception. One of the greatest of all time.


Congrats to the Unsinkable Battleship. I was a huge fan of "The Lariat" all these years. Word is that Vader will induct him. There's a man who should be getting a WWE HOF nod right there also. 

Excited for the Big Boss Man...although rather disappointed his segment didn't mention his UWF days as Big Bubba Rogers.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bazzil said:


> Hope Stan gets a good reception. One of the greatest of all time.


I think that he will.


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

Great class, but ridiculous New Day is inducting the Free Birds. I definitely think and know Stings career is over but it's gonna be tough if he actually says it. Such a huge part of my life. There will never be another Stinger.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Is the one remaining von Erich on the outs with WWE or something???


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

Wrestlefire said:


> Is the one remaining von Erich on the outs with WWE or something???


Dunno because it sounded like he was Def gonna be doing it, but there are soooo many others instead of new day. If nothing else Stone Cold who is a massive fan and been pushing for them to get in.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I wonder if Val Venis will get inducted to the HOF next year since the Godfather was inducted this year.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Botch-Sensei said:


> I wonder if Val Venis will get inducted to the HOF next year since the Godfather was inducted this year.


Heh.

Izzy's dad, when learning of Godfather's induction, was wondering on Twitter how he was going to explain Godfather's character to the 8-9 year-old superfan...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Congrats, Snoop Doggy Dogg


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

Loopee said:


> For a celeb pick, Snoop's so much a pop icon and a legend that this is fine. He's been in the ring. Participated. Generally always shown love. Can't hate it.


Agreed


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope Nikki Bella dances with Snoop Dogg again. :banderas


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Guys relax, there was that time when Snoop kissed Maria Kanellis on Raw


----------



## Angel Moroni (Feb 6, 2016)

I wonder what Sasha is wearing tonight ?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So who is inducting Sting, Flair?


----------



## Wakans (Apr 1, 2016)

WTF is snoop dogg doing in a pro-wrestling hall of fame?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

What time does this start?

Doubting anything will top the Bushwhackers' speech from last year. That shit was gold.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

QWERTYOP said:


> Fucking ridiculous. Anybody other than Lemmy this year for the celeb section is the wrong fucking answer. End of story.


A-fucking-Men to this! What in the fuck has Snoop Dogg done to deserve this other than fall asleep at WrestleMania 24? GTFO with this shit. Meanwhile Rick Rude and Vader are still NOT in the HOF! (and yes I know the Dogg is going to the celebrity wing still it´s a fucking travesty)


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

gotta be a great show tonight just like yesterday.
the line up is okay.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, gotta say, Renee is all kinds of gorgeous.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

The Miz is a face painter. You heard it from the man himself.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Lawler's kid has so much swag and charisma! :lol :lol :lol

'The Prince' :lmao


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

"Give me great memories like a broken neck" :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Maria Menunos looks fine as fuck!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Damn it, why Maryse is so sexy? She is hotter than all divas combined


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The girl Ryback is with.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

The Ryback's girlfriend is friggin' hot. Feed me more is right.

:rollins


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Was that Sexy Star?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

they fucked up the warrior award. ultimate one would be embarrased.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

YestleMania said:


> The Ryback's girlfriend is friggin' hot. Feed me more is right.
> 
> :rollins


:lmao


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Is Randy dating a midget :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Orton is looking old as fuck.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Was that Sexy Star?


thankyou, I just said to myself I recognise Kallisto's guest.


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Orton is looking old as fuck.


My brother and I were saying the same exact thing


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Orton is looking old as fuck.


and sounds alot like his father.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Maria's Orton-Bouncer-After party story.

So fucking Orton to do that :lmao


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Just had to google 'cause I forgot a few of the guys going in...Should I be more excited by the line up??


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

"Biggest Wrestlemania ever" I beg to differ.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol Maria's Orton-Bouncer-After party story.
> 
> So fucking Orton to do that :lmao


i wonder if he shat in her purse after that just to be a dick.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice to see Road Dogg spitting truth about NXT Takeover and Wrestlemania. The bar is set high.

Is Corey Graves hitting Lita? I mean, they've shown everyone with their partners so far...


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

That is defiantly Sexy Star, Kalisto must be boning that.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Klorel said:


> "Biggest Wrestlemania ever" I beg to differ.


It is though..


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Corey Graves is the man mostly because he's a fan of The Smiths.

If he's with Lita then I bow down to thee.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SlowmanBrains said:


> Former Gang Banger. Check.
> Drug addict. Check.
> Was involved in the porn industry. Check.
> Stood in the ring once. Check.
> ...


He's money dammit -


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Are the Usos drunk? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Swear I love Mania weekend, doesn't matter how bad the product has been. I absolutely love this fuckin weekend


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YestleMania said:


> Corey Graves is the man mostly because he's a fan of The Smiths.
> 
> If he's with Lita then I bow down to thee.


Corey has just gone right up after hearing that.


How long is this likely to last. I'm up at 8 in the morning for my football game and want a few hours sleep before hand.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Maria's legs, though. She knows what she's doing to us.

:shiiit


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Swear I love Mania weekend, doesn't matter how bad the product has been. I absolutely love this fuckin weekend


Agreed. Makes me want to be a professional wrestler and living through this whole weekend and give back to those fans that pay to see you do what you love.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Sarge: "I'll give you some orders!"

Cathy Kelly's first night on the job and already dealing with a little old fashioned sexual harassment.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Did Slaughter just hit on the interviewer?


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> Corey has just gone right up after hearing that.
> 
> 
> How long is this likely to last. I'm up at 8 in the morning for my football game and want a few hours sleep before hand.


Indeed.

I'm guessing around 3 hours.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

zzzzzZzzzbyzcho is there...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Off screen Sheamus is the greatest :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Emma's dress... kada


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Emma's dress... kada


cants believe ryders hittin that right??


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Kalisto looking sharp.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Apparently this is Kalisto's wife.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I am so confused I was sure it was Sexy Star.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Poor Cathie.

:lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Damn, Cathy Kelley must be real nervous she is stuttering and muttering over everything.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

URGH ... DEAN AMBROSE IS JUST EVERYTHING.


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thought that was Sexy Star at 1st but her face looked abit chubby


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Bloody hell that new girl fpalm


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose fucking swag


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

renee iterviews dean...awkward...


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh my god. Renee has purple nail polish. I'm dead, guys.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose single handedly keeping kayfaybe alive :lol


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Is Dean drunk? Painful.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

For once Ambrose is playing crazy well.


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Aren't Dean & Renee seeing each other?? That's so random her interviewing him.

Also, get that cunt Nikki out the shot!


----------



## Nithas (Dec 15, 2008)

(Did RVD just enter the building?)

Dean looking sharp!! That awkward moment when Renee is interviewing him though...


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol was Dean drunk or something?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Spike said:


> Is Dean drunk? Painful.


Yeah, that was weird. Pretty sure there's a few of them who have been enjoying beverages tonight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Austin :mark: :mark:


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

dat face on that dream statue tho


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose just has short bus swag for days upon days.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Roman's arrived :lmao


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Amber B said:


> Ambrose just has short bus swag for days upon days.


Short bus swag.:lol


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

CaptainLantern77 said:


> Aren't Dean & Renee seeing each other?? That's so random her interviewing him.


Yeah, I guess that might be partly why it was so weird and awkward.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

AMBROSE MVP ALREADY :done


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Big Show vaping :lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

2 time HOFer Booker T? :lmao

Wow, she's bad.


----------



## Nithas (Dec 15, 2008)

Two-time Hall of Famer? Booker T? What's going on?.....


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Dean to get a breathalyzer test when he gets backstage.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

reigns arrives crowd booes..


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Funny how The Bella's are twins but couldn't be any more different.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Man Reigns´s wife is fugly!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

ROman.REEEIGNS the guy with alot of class


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Galina with dat Milky Way $9.99 weave.
She's way too pretty for that.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

I thought Reigns was married to Cameron or something like that. Dunno why. :lol


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Ledg said:


> I thought Reigns was married to Cameron or something like that. Dunno why. :lol


he's married to vince!


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Ivory and Molly Holly need to be in the HOF.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Reigns wife is all teeth. 

Could chew an apple through a letterbox.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

kurt!!! milk o maniaaa


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can they just show Sting first


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

That Snoop photo so out of place.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I have to make a random comment and mention that they just showed a bit on the Network where Angle sprayed the alliance with milk. JR is the GOAT with "the billionaire princess has become the dairy queen!"


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Also that Kurt Angle ad was particular...very particular.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The celebrity wing of the HOF is a fucking joke


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Godfather better get boo'ed if he doesn't bring out a minimum of 3 ho's


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

That Angle promo is a new bit, right? Hinting towards a possible return? Please?


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

YestleMania said:


> That Snoop photo so out of place.


My face when Snoop Dogg gets inducted


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> That Angle promo is a new bit, right? Hinting towards a possible return? Please?


tthere was no real reason for them to show it. its a tease


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

IN FOR THE FUCKERY. :gameon


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Can't they go back to having these Hall of Fame ceremonies in a ballroom, the last thing we need in these things are stupid crowds chanting stupid chants.... At least in a ballroom it was formal... ugh.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His relaxer was always LAID.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Promoting pimping. This isn't PG!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Based on the red carpet preshow, Hayes seems to be the most popular, followed by Hansen. Big Bossman and Jacquelin got mentions, but nobody gave a fuck about Sting. Big Show only talked about Sting because Byron asked him. :ha


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao What a video package!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

APA Theme is GOAT :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:jbl FLYIN' USO, MAGGGGGGLE!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Farooq said HO HO HO and the camera zoomed in on Ryback (because his guest is a hoe.) :ha


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Erik. said:


> APA Theme is GOAT :mark:


Sasha Banks' theme disagrees.

:brock4


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Two of the best attitude era themes one after the other. soooooo good.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

ellthom said:


> Can't they go back to having these Hall of Fame ceremonies in a ballroom, the last thing we need in these things are stupid crowds chanting stupid chants.... At least in a ballroom it was formal... ugh.


knowing this crowd they'll chant this is awesome 24/7


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

When is Val Venis getting inducted?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

The Santa reference! Mick Foley can't be happy with that one!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Simmons is hilarious.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I GOT HOES IN DIFFERENT AREA CODES. :luda


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

THATS how you bury the hall of fame!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao

Loved this induction speech! :clap


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Pimping hoes is hilarious


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is fuckery at its finest :lmao


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

This is DEFINITELY NOT PG Vince


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hasn't aged a bit


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Ho train is here! What a boss! :lmao


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

One of the best induction speeches right there!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

HE BROUGHT THE FUCKING HOE TRAIN ... I'M DEAD.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Continuum said:


> THATS how you bury the hall of fame!


When you put people like Snoop Dogg and Joan in the HOF it buries itself.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Good lord, his face doesn't look like it's aged a day


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The pimp has a daughter


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"Yeah, I got a lot."

:lmao :clap :lmao :clap :lmao :clap


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"Get up, you little pimp." 

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Living gimmick, baybay!


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Ron Simmons, JBL and Charles Wright is not a clique I'd want to mess with.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Short and sweet


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Godfather is a cool guy.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Man, the chick in the grey-ish dress.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Godfather got in and out good shit


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

These are the best looking hoes he's ever had.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Godfather is a cool guy.


I just said the same thing to my friend.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was nice. I wanted to him to talk about Papa Shango. That guy scared me as a child. :lol


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

It´s so weird but Im not feeling this Hall of Fame at all!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

YestleMania said:


> Ron Simmons, JBL and Charles Wright is not a clique I'd want to mess with.


Amen to that brother!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Good lord, his face doesn't look like it's aged a day


Cocoa and Shea butter work wonders


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hansen :mark:

God, Bradshaw was such a Hansen rip off :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Good speech by the Godfather nice and short.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao "I got a big fat wife at home and 9 kids and I have to feed them" hilarious perfect reason for why he's going to kick your ass


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Stan Jansen is a truly HoF worthy. Happy for him.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

A real legend right here.


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Literally had no stories he was allowed to tell :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, I'm very embarrassed to say I had no idea about Stan Hansen's WCW run.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

YestleMania said:


> Ron Simmons, JBL and Charles Wright is not a clique I'd want to mess with.


If you bring Joey Styles and Bart Gunn you might stand a chance


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Vader time! time! time!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vader.

:mark:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

IT'S TIME ITS VADER TIME


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao Wtf "even though you dropped stacks for Mania, where's our $10 for the Network bruh?"


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Vader :mark: :mark:


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Now here´s a guy who should already be in the HOF Big Van Vader!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Vader having a blast here!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Vader needs to be in the HOF as well.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vader don't get hyped. He stay hyped.

And he still scares me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well damn they are letting Vader die


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

" The 1989 classic 'No Holds Barred'" :joy:


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Happy to see Vader again, young enough to comeback.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Is that Becky sitting behind Bruno? Oh my fucking God.

kada


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Is that Becky sitting behind Bruno? Oh my fucking God.
> 
> kada


Yes... yes she is and with a lot of boob showing


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

HAHA Vader looks better now than he did 30 years ago. I guess one of the benefits of being ugly as fuck and fat as shit in your younger days is that you don't have to worry about aging poorly. I marked out for his entrance, that is one of my favorite themes of all time.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Paige sighting.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is the guy they showed from behind in the hat Taker?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I honestly thought that Vader was already in the HoF. I google it and its seems that he's not... WHAT!?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, something so charismatic about Scott Hall, even after all these years.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

okay this isn't about you, it's about Stan, thanks.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Tough son of a bitch.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Vader knows this isn't his Hall of Fame speech, right? :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Man, something so charismatic about Scott Hall, even after all these years.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

lol, Vader burying Stan.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Get your shine Vader!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those glasses.

:lmao


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> okay this isn't about you, it's about Stan, thanks.


Was just thinking the same thing...im about to turn this shit off.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Whose induction is this again? xD


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Stan Hansen inspire all those "macho" or "cowboy" gimmick trought the ages. One of my all time favorites.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Becky looking hot as hell.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Stan Hansen in no holds barred is what hes known for. 

Stan looks like emilio estevez as old billy the kid from young guns 2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Stan Hansen's theme is jammin'! :dance


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He says Vader is stiff and they show Shawn laughing in the crowd. The camera operator has a sense of humor.

:lol


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Becky looking hot as hell.


dayuumm


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*So bummed when I found out it wasn't Sexy Star in the pic with Kalisto lol. *


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

I can´t. This is dragging and my head hurts from not sleeping last nite due to NXT. im gonna catch some shut eye to be fresh for Mania (and the Walking Dead) tomorrow. Cya tomorrow


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Very good of JBL to give props to Stan Hansen all these years, as a fellow 'cowboy' lariat master himself. He knows his roots, Maggle! :jbl


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Beckys mouth moves like sylvester stallones and her titties look a lil flappy


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Of course JBL wouldn't stop talking about Hansen, he stole his gimmick. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. I feel bad for him. This is kind of all over the place.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Vader went into business for himself there. He's likely going into the HOF himself next year, but he almost did his own speech right there. Leaves a sour taste in my mouth.

Stan Hansen seems like a really good guy.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Tomorrow at Mania - LARIAT BY ________, SHADES OF HALL OF FAMER STAN HANSEN :jbl*


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I will always appreciate a Bruiser Brody mention. Stan "still the man" Hansen.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cowboys love those asians


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Becky looking hot as hell.


Hot fucking damn, Lass Kicker!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Of course JBL wouldn't stop talking about Hansen, he stole his gimmick. :lmao


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

The Amazon said:


> Beckys mouth moves like sylvester stallones and her titties look a lil flappy


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Pete Mai Eeva


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Isn't that Von Brauner that Hansen mentioned dead?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Stan seems like such a cool grandfather! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Maieva"

:lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

My man's done a few jobs :lmao


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Rick Martel mention wooh


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Try telling that to Cena, Stan :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rick Martel mention and he got no reaction. Someone on here isn't going to be happy.


:lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

A wild Finlay appears!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I wish a photo between Maryse, Sasha and Becky


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Keep seeing that stallone mouth becky


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

"... Stan Hansen has done a few jobs." :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Of course JBL wouldn't stop talking about Hansen, he stole his gimmick. :lmao


Actually, this is the appropriate post. I was just being silly with the gif. lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I love that they keep showing Bruno it keeps giving me more Becky.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Im a a douchebag from the east coast and i wish i was more simple and able to wear a cowboy hat with a peaceful demeanor


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

All these Bruno shots - and my eyes go straight to that bombshell lass kicker! What a fucking babe!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

REALLY WHERE IS JACQUELINE BITCHES


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Between Vader's induction speech and Stan's induction speech, it's more than making up for how short Godfather's speech was.

Although I'm begging Stan to keep mentioning Bruno so we get more shots of Becky.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

PLEASE LET BRUNO AWAY FROM MY EYES


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This crowd has seemed quiet from the get-go.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

How long is this show? I just started watching when vader aas talking....ia this the first insuctee?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao

Love y'all fuckers! Everyone enjoying these Bruno shots for the Becky glimpses! :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Jesus I love Stan Hansen but how long is he going to continue.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I could perceive how much he misses Bruiser Brody.
He's such a classy guy remembering many of his opponents...


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

IF I WAS ON WWE NOW, I WOULD BE EATING ALL FOODS IN THE BACKSTAGE


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

He's been talking more than 5 minutes & they're not booing.

Crowd are better than last year at least.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

We'll prob never see dude on a WWE tv again, let dude get his shine


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Jesus I love Stan Hansen but how long is he going to continue.


He's like my Great Uncle, once you get him started he aint gonna stop :lmao


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Say Bruno a couple hundred more times please


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

What if beckys vagina looks like brunos ears?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Darren Criss said:


> IF I WAS ON WWE NOW, I WOULD BE EATING ALL FOODS IN THE BACKSTAGE


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Top 10 HoF speech for me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I feel bad for him that the crowd wasn't more into it. What is up with crowds today? WWE so boring they're even killing their HOF crowds.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


LIKE THAT


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

really liked the speech it got a bit long and Vader's part was awkward.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Why I'm watching WWE if i has an Brazzers' account?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I feel bad for him that the crowd wasn't more into it. What is up with crowds today? WWE so boring they're even killing their HOF crowds.


Did you watch NXT?


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Shoutout to Jacqueline's titties at Capital Carnage 1998.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I feel bad for him that the crowd wasn't more into it. What is up with crowds today? WWE so boring they're even killing their HOF crowds.



Yeah they are pretty quiet at least the HOF people aren't being booed this time.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Roman Reigns has better mic skills than Jacqueline, let's hope this one is quick


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I feel bad for him that the crowd wasn't more into it. What is up with crowds today? WWE so boring they're even killing their HOF crowds.


They'd rather chant at nxt shows and jerk off to nakamuras gay ass


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I will say about Jackie, her tits belong in the HOF.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

YestleMania said:


> Shoutout to Jacqueline's titties at Capital Carnage 1998.


Jackie's titties are wonderful


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Did you watch NXT?


Yeah. NXT is different from your typical WWE crowd, though. I mean, they chanted "PG sucks" and "Fuck PG" last night. That doesn't happen at Raw, SD, or any main roster PPV. I'm just sad to see a legend not get one last good reaction.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Tbh I don't remember a lot from her except for her boobs.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Where the fuck is Chyna and Sable in the HOF


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Bubba ur cool...wearing sunglasses in an arena...sweet


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Tbh I don't remember a lot from her except for her boobs.


She revived the WC


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, I'm super happy for Jackie obviously, but this might be rough. I remember the brutal promos from back in the day. :lol


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

If I was Bubba i would do a menag× with Jackie and Velvet tonight


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

LOL! D'von.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jackie made beating bitches up an art form.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Buh Buh with the :buried


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm happy Vince let the inductors/inductees say 'wrestling' not 'sports-entertainment.

The last couple of years the old guys were messing a lot of their lines because of that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

"No, you just say testify." Line of the night by Bubba.

... Then D'Von with, "Get your own damn tables."

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Well done, boys, well done.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Love the Dudleys banter!


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Cheapest persons


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Maryse, Melina, Jackie, Naomi, Tiffany, Aj, Paige, Becky, Maxine, Carmella, Asuka ... Can I dream?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Less HOF speeches, more shots of Becky Lynch :tucky


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Darren Criss said:


> If I was Bubba i would do a menag× with Jackie and Velvet tonight


Are you and The Amazon competing for the most useless post of the night?


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Jackie moore titties

Jackie is michelle obama?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Jackie made beating bitches up an art form.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

This camera operator :tucky


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

We don't want to see anyone dab on the stage Devon


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Still got them bangers boys!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

she said WRASSLIN!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

God, Jackie and Godfather have found the fountain of youth!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Becky and Paige in the same vicinity is too much hotness to handle.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Dabbin that pots


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She still can't talk for shit but black stay not crackin.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

My baby Ivory never gets a shout out :mj2


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

No Ivory mention?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Didn't she fuck everyone?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Terri.. god I miss her


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Whats bum ass nidia doing there? Lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Jackie looks better now than when she wrestled.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Becky should do porn...just sayin


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Continuum said:


> Becky should do porn...just sayin


A St. Patty's Day scenario, though.

:done


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This Camp WWE thing - looks hilarious - in a so bad its good way :lol


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Becky definitely fucked finn and prob many more. She def slept her way


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Poor KO he is looking like Virgil

https://twitter.com/FightOwensFight/status/716432189139734529


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

That Mildred Burke looks alright, just sayin'


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Poor KO he is looking like Virgil
> 
> https://twitter.com/FightOwensFight/status/716432189139734529


good.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Was that a Y2J photobomb?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Was that Sexy Star?!


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

Lmao Jericho


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Bad news boner looks miserable in the crowd


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

jerry the king LOLer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Freebirds.

:mark:


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

PraXitude said:


> Was that Sexy Star?!




Kalisto's wife.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

loooool


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> Rick Martel mention and he got no reaction. Someone on here isn't going to be happy.
> 
> 
> :lol


Hahaha I haven't seen him post lately but I felt just as gutted when Martel got 0 reaction. He's been a favorite of mine over the last few years.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm fulling expecting Hayes to say "thanks n*gga" after the new day introduces them :maury


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Freebirds :mark:


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

What a symbol of the seventies, Free Bird is.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

I´m just gonna leave this here cause of... Bruno


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

The crowd's alive for the New Day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Ledg said:


> Kalisto's wife.


Ah ok thanks!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wonder how much WWE paid to get that song for the Freebirds. Well done.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

My god, whose kid was that.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

The freebirds are stupid, i dont give a fuck. They all looked like bums.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

PraXitude said:


> Ah ok thanks!




Keeping kayfabe it seems which is cool.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tiago said:


> I´m just gonna leave this here cause of... Bruno


:clap


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Wonder how much WWE paid to get that song for the Freebirds. Well done.


Just the remaining amount of Barretts paycheck


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

New day rocking the matching bespoke suits.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if New Day knows they are inducting a somewhat racist team.

:heyman6

Vince coldblooded :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Dolph is loving it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Day making it all about themselves so far.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Scavet said:


> loooool


Never change WWE, never change.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

So glad to see New Day


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

everything they do is just lol, they hit out with jokes that will go over the heads of kids.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Free birds dont rock


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

New Day are fucking stars.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

YASSSSSS this song! :mark:


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Lynryd skynrd sucks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That might have been the worst induction/introduction speech ever. Literally didn't know a damn thing about the people they're inducting. Sweet christ.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

whats up with this class of hall of famers, they all high


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So is this the white equivalent of shuckin and jivin? - curious black guy


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Michael Hayes rocking a fanny pack lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

YestleMania said:


> Shoutout to Jacqueline's titties at Capital Carnage 1998.


Thank you, that Google search was most enjoyable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Continuum said:


> whats up with this class of hall of famers, they all high


They probably been watching the current product. Not the best storylines or group of entertainers, tbh.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> That might have been the worst induction/introduction speech ever. Literally didn't know a damn thing about the people they're inducting. Sweet christ.


And yet, the New Day still got the crowd invested in the induction.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> That might have been the worst induction/introduction speech ever. Literally didn't know a damn thing about the people they're inducting. Sweet christ.



at least they got them a good crowd reaction.


What happened to Jimmy Garvin?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :clap


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

Continuum said:


> whats up with this class of hall of famers, they all high


Just wait til Snoop makes his speech...


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Why do they event cut people off, realistically? It's on the Network... who cares if they go an hour over. In general, not per member.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Abisial said:


> And yet, the New Day still got the crowd invested in the induction.


True. But still. They literally said nothing about what the Freebirds did. :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Why do they event cut people off, realistically? It's on the Network... who cares if they go an hour over. In general, not per member.


Remember Mister T and the rest of the horrible speeches that year?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ahem... said:


> Just wait til Snoop makes his speech...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dude is still outta breath :lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Abisial said:


> And yet, the New Day still got the crowd invested in the induction.


The Freebirds were going to get cheered regardless.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Ahem... said:


> Just wait til Snoop makes his speech...


oh i almost forgot...jesus


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Stinger Fan said:


> Michael Hayes rocking a fanny pack lol


Was a 80s and 90s thing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> That might have been the worst induction/introduction speech ever. Literally didn't know a damn thing about the people they're inducting. Sweet christ.


Hell yeah, they must have had no choice. I guess WWE said they'd calm down the SJW by having the black team induct the former Confederate flag wearing team.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Hell yeah, they must have had no choice. I guess WWE said they'd calm down the SJW by having the black team induct the former Confederate flag wearing team.


I wouldn't be surprised if WWE gave them a script for the speech, so in a way it might not even be their fault.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Aren't we missing a Freebird here?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I wonder if the have Sasha induct Snoop or if the camera endlessly pans to her. I know last year they made Reigns being Rikishi's nephew a big deal


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

finalnight said:


> Aren't we missing a Freebird here?


Yeah something must have happened to Garvin I am pretty sure he isn't dead, though I don't think he should of been included in the first place.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

All the freebirds are dead


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Just looking at the photos on wwe's website wonder if Orton is returning.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Classy move, Freebirds. :clap


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

HoF time is the one time I wish I was an older fan, it's hard to relate to their speech when I didn't grow up on their work.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I wanted to take a shower but didn't want to miss anything so I listened to it in the shower. Is that weird?

Oh and also anymore Becky shots while I was gone?


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

The other 2 Freebirds are dead I believe...


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Yeah something must have happened to Garvin I am pretty sure he isn't dead, though I don't think he should of been included in the first place.


Garvin is there, hes the old gay out of breath


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Did Hayes just recount an acid trip he had?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

YestleMania said:


> I wanted to take a shower but didn't want to miss anything so I listened to it in the shower. Is that weird?
> 
> Oh and also anymore Becky shots while I was gone?


Well "you can listen in the shower" was the original slogan for the Network before the $9.99 thing, so seems like you're using it as intended.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

That's Slam Master J/Jessie for who doesn't know.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lmao did they just try to end their segment twice?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hopefully sting us on next


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> That's Slam Master J/Jessie for who doesn't know.


The fat one or skinny one and why did he retire?


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

No...no we dont wanna hear more freebird stories


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

ITS A FAMILY SHOW WE KNOW


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

So damn awkward haha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PG has been getting shit on these past 2 nights :lol


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Hopefully sting us on next


so you want Snoop to main event???


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

OMFG that is disgusting :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

There the only ones that are alive.
Buddy Roberts - November 26, 2012
Terry Gordy - July 16, 2001
Bad Steet - November 1, 2012


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

Gene Snitsky reference!!


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Awesome....dudes peeing on each other in the shower


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Continuum said:


> so you want Snoop to main event???


Big boss man . 

Wondering whether to stay up for the rest of this or catch it tomorrow. Just want to see sting.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't wait for the day when we get The Shield stories lol.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Hayes doesn't give a fuck tonight! He's earned it! :clap


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Wait, that was Miz and Alberto del Rio seating each others side?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Trolling Mark Henry during a Hayes speech lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> I can't wait for the day when we get The Shield stories lol.


Of them playing video games backstage?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Big boss man .
> 
> Wondering whether to stay up for the rest of this or catch it tomorrow. Just want to see sting.


oh FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Slip up coming soon..


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> The fat one or skinny one and why did he retire?


Ray Gordy -fat one-. Maybe after he was fired he had no more interest on wrestling.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Of them playing video games backstage?


Haha awesome


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> That's Slam Master J/Jessie for who doesn't know.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Wow, what a fucking story! :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

On a different note, is so good to see Jake Roberts doing so good for his life. He is looking amazing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay I can fuck with that story


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Freebirds just stole the night.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Of course, why wouldnt big show be crying


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Biscuits and Gray-vaaaaaaay!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Garvin

:lmao


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

that fat guy kinda looks like mean gene


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Wait what?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

mihael talking about lil girls...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Of them playing video games backstage?


Again have to agree with you. It probably works better for them in the long run the business is tamer. But as a selfish fan man it sucks that the new generation has less "we were so drunk/high and then crazy shit happened stories"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"You're still getting heat!" :lmao


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Good to see the Legacy inductees -- I think WWE got one too many comments about the legitimacy of the HoF in people's opinions and decided to finally do something about it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The current day writers getting shit on.

:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I never saw the Freebirds growing up, but I do miss Dok Hendrix. lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

My God if what Hayes says is true they're going to have to go to double overtime then in WWE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Biscuits and Gray-vaaaaaaay!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Hayes in form man "it's your fault you married me!" hahaha


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

WHAT A SPEECH!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the fuck?

:lmao


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

sting is sleeping backstage


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Hayes is properly an asshole but he is at least a funny asshole real good speech so far.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Don't have the Network on at the moment, but did you really expect otherwise from the Freebird himself?

REALLY???


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Alright dude just talked about his dead dog, it's that time :Out


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Yes Von Erich I don't why he didn't induct them. :yes


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well there goes Mr. T's record.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

This is The G.O.A.T Hall of Fame induction


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Hayes' MO his career was drawing money by pissing people off or as an occasional babyface being cool so a very good speech there... no surprise at all.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"New Gay Guys"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. He got old looking.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Midnight Rocker said:


> "New Gay Guys"


Okay, I thought I was the only one who heard that, LOL.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

New gay? Hahaha


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

Gay as in happy????


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Gay guys :lmao :lmao :lmao

We have a new nickname!

:yes


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i take a piss and come back and Von erichs getting inducted...WTF IS GOIN ON


----------



## Paulrus1982 (Nov 7, 2013)

We all heard it in the arena lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Hayes has to be really fun to drink with at the bar.


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

So this is basically Hayes saying "Yeah New Day said some stuff but here's the guy who SHOULD have inducted us."


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Not trying to be a dick (sorry if this comes across as such) but the Von Erichs going in without Kerry front and center is just strange.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

New Gay Sucks!

:lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

did he say new gay? i'm dying rn.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Is Marshall Von Erich still wrestling?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I assume Kevin got a chance to say something about the Freebirds because it was the New Day who inducted them instead of the Von Erichs


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

So I moved to Texas two years ago.... And the love for the von ericks is fucking wild man. Also the love for pro wrestling is strong here. Never in my life have I had pro wrestling just come up in conversation at work. It's legit. Pro wrestling is a big fucking deal in Texas. And the von ericks? An even bigger deal.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

New Gay rocks, guys.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Some good stories, but man, this really jumped the shark when Hayes started talking about his dead dog.

Sting will probably have a really short speech because of a burnt out crowd.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow. Just wow


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Mini Concert. Where is Brock to F-5 them into another lifetime when you need em


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Of them playing video games backstage?


hahahahahaha, lol, a lot of it is a bit like that today eh? But just thinking about being on the road with Ambrose is law worthy. I remember they were doing an interview once and rollins started to tell a story that Ambrose shut the fuck down. I'm sure they'll have some lol.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Some good stories, but man, this really jumped the shark when Hayes started talking about his dead dog.
> 
> Sting will probably have a really short speech because of a burnt out crowd.


Not if he goes into his super talking late-stage TNA persona.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :clap :lmao :clap :lmao :clap

GREATEST HOF SPEECH OF ALL TIME! 

This is living your character. This is passion. This is wrestling. :clap


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)




----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Hayes ego always been off the charts :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

This is fucking hilarious wtf is happening.


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice for $9.99 we also get a rock concert


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Some good stories, but man, this really jumped the shark when Hayes started talking about his dead dog.
> 
> Sting will probably have a really short speech because of a burnt out crowd.


I don't think Sting was going to have much to say to begin with, he's just not that kind of guy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hayes is that uncle you can only deal with seeing once every 5 years at a cookout. Lawd jesus.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Stinger Fan said:


> I assume Kevin got a chance to say something about the Freebirds because it was the New Day who inducted them instead of the Von Erichs


I was fearing Kevin was on the outs with the WWE since he didn't get to induct the Birds.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Finally Hulk Hogan and Roddy Piper left the building...


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

So my feed cut out and when I got back Hayes is singing bad street America? Jesus fucking Christmas Vince approved this? Lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Only Scott Steiner's eventual induction speech can top this.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

This is so bad its good


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MyFistYourFace said:


> Nice for $9.99 we also get a rock concert


Well according to Hayes the Hall of Fame show is done he just said good night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

This is wild.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

its over???REALLY????


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

THAT WAS THE BEST HOF SPEECH OF ALL TIME... yet somehow also the worst HOF speech of all time.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Amber B said:


> Hayes is that uncle you can only deal with seeing once every 5 years at a cookout. Lawd jesus.


That's... An apt description -- and that's why we love him!!!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wrestlefire said:


> I was fearing Kevin was on the outs with the WWE since he didn't get to induct the Birds.


Well, he at least got to play some part in it so all is not lost I suppose


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Only Scott Steiner's eventual induction speech can top this.


Haha dude. $20 says that will be the ONE time the dude makes fucking sense.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Disclaimer! I'm officially drunk. And here comes the fucking boss man.

98 boss man was the shit. Fuck yeah this guy deserves it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose actually looking his age and even younger.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

spinningedge said:


> THAT WAS THE BEST HOF SPEECH OF ALL TIME... yet somehow also the worst HOF speech of all time.


I reiterate for emphasis -- you expected otherwise?? REALLY???


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

spinningedge said:


> THAT WAS THE BEST HOF SPEECH OF ALL TIME... yet somehow also the worst HOF speech of all time.


It was the best of times, it was the worst of times.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, can't believe how many of you hated that. 

That speech was the definition of so bad its good :lmao Plus, just look at the Freebirds' passion just oozing out, they fucking love the business. Idk man - that was weird and long as fuck, but I thought it was excellent. :lol


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

It surprised me they hired someone so young to play a prison guard in the eighties...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Off topic... 

Becky Lynch looks amazing tonight!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

No mention for the "Kennel of Hell" match ?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Big Boss Man was my all time favorite as a kid. Even have the mans autograph


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

btw, that whole hetman promo and the emphasis in the vp of 'no shield' ... is maybe Rollins going to run in and everyone thinks he's going to screw ambrose and then hits the curb stomp on Lesnar, there is a shield, lol.
I'd love that man, ambrose and rollins running together again.


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh shit I forgot about Slick. He's a fucking legend!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I feel bad for him that the crowd wasn't more into it. What is up with crowds today? WWE so boring they're even killing their HOF crowds.


Did you watch NXT Takeover?


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Jesus Hayes went all out. Very entertaining but you can only take so much of that guy lmao.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> No mention for the "Kennel of Hell" match ?


They are saying that for the the eventual vince Russo induction. Lol into the writers wing! Haha


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

dougfisher_05 said:


> So my feed cut out and when I got back Hayes is singing bad street America? Jesus fucking Christmas Vince approved this? Lol


If he did, the only thing I can say is that Vince just waved it off, saying: "Who's going to stop that guy??"


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks like Big E's pops


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Somebody's dentures aren't fitting right...


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Paige got the F outta there.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lmao

Chatting about kids for no reason.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Did you watch NXT Takeover?


Sure did. Which is why I expected a better crowd tonight. But the NXT crowd is different than the Raw and SD crowd, so..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Slick's gonna Slick!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Slick is _that_ guy you see at the liquor/check cashing place on a Sunday still wearing his church clothes.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Sure did. Which is why I expected a better crowd tonight. But the NXT crowd is different than the Raw and SD crowd, so..


Ive joined this late bud has Stan the Man Hansen got in yet? Really want to hear that speech so gotta know if I gotta rewind


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Sure did. Which is why I expected a better crowd tonight. But the NXT crowd is different than the Raw and SD crowd, so..


I guess I prefer the more tame crowd at hall of fame. Last thing these guys need is a crowd stealing the spotlight. 

They deserve to be heard and seen on what will for most of them be there last night in the spotlight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao This fucking guy!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Ive joined this late bud has Stan the Man Hansen got in yet? Really want to hear that speech so gotta know if I gotta rewind


Yeah, he went on awhile ago, second in after Godfather.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Did he just say "Im leaning on the lean"? He'll probably get an earful backstage for that lol


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Fuck you wwe network. I need you to stop skipping and getting blurry right now. And if it's not your fault then Fuck you att uverse.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Big show still vaping :lol


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

oh and the warrior award is coming too...FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

dougfisher_05 said:


> I guess I prefer the more tame crowd at hall of fame. Last thing these guys need is a crowd stealing the spotlight.
> 
> They deserve to be heard and seen on what will for most of them be there last night in the spotlight.


I don't mean for them to troll the inductees. But to give louder ovations. It was alot quieter for the first few inductees than it was until we got to the Freebirds.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well the apple doesn't fall far from the tree in that family.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Off topic...
> 
> Becky Lynch looks amazing tonight!


On a related note, Godfather's daughter is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wow she's her daddy's double.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Big show still vaping :lol


Show pulling a Leonardo DiCaprio at the Oscars! :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Had to go back and watch Slick enter, I missed it the first time. lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716447516380631041:dance


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

PEPPER'S ALLRIGHT BAH GAWD I CAN FINALLY BREATHE! :jr


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

This chick is a better promo than Roman Reigns.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Awkward.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Continuum said:


> oh and the warrior award is coming too...FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


Dude I'm already drunk... :nerd:Gonna have to dig deep to get to the end of this.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

A little TMI about their marital relations...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> wow she's her daddy's double.


She's gorgeous.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

Just got home. What did I miss?


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

His daughter is speaking so well. I would die up there in front of those thousands of people.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

His wife looks better than his daughters, I legitimately thought it was another daughter until she spoke and the camera zoomed in


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Michael Hayes with the speech of the night. WOW!

- Vic


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*I wish Boss Man was still here to deliver this speech instead of his girls. God damnit man this industry is cruel and mean. A lot of guys died way way too early. I respect their contributions to this industry. The sacrifices they made. Man it sucks some of our favorites are gone. 
*


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Warrior Award, Snoop, then Sting I believe


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Time for the snoop DO double jizzle, my nizzle :jbl


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

Scavet said:


> His daughter is speaking so well. I would die up there in front of those thousands of people.


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

damn Becky and Sasha looking good tonight


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

They didn't show Becky more :MAD


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Come on Big Show its time for playback............. attack


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Becky looking the best out of the Divas tonight.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

sting has left the building so they gonna have to use...A PICTURE OF STING!


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

damn this girl is giving a really solid speech here. good stuff.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Snoop is overrated. Sorry.

:justsayin


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Becky has won the night!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Need. MOAR. Becky.


Need. MOAR. Sasha.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Inducting Snoop Dogg into the Hall Of Fame? That's not PG!

- Vic


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lmfao John getting the boos even at the HOF


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Come on Big Show its time for playback............. attack


DUDE... The cop car with the giant horn is one of the greatest WWE skits OF ALL TIME. Legit. Thank you for posting this. Fucking great.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Slider575 said:


> His wife looks better than his daughters, I legitimately thought it was another daughter until she spoke and the camera zoomed in


Please, Bossman is gonna have a black son in law. Big girl sexy as hell.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Has anyone ever been boo'ed at the hall of fame like that?lol


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Becky has won the night!


she better win tomorrow too instead of that horseface


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The Franchise Boy , and he shinin now :cena2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao CENA? WTFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh my God.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMFAO


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I missed this man so much and I used to hate him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:fuckthis


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*IT'S JOHN CEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNAAAAAA!!!!*


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

LMAO gone for months and STILL gets shitted on!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The man still gets one of the biggest reactions. Good or bad.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Lmfao John getting the boos even at the HOF


Watch the 2006 Hall Of Fame. :lol

- Vic


----------



## chris123 (Aug 20, 2006)

Lol the boooooo's


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Of course was a no branier, because it shouled be Sasha, not Cena.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Only thing i care about is Sasha


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

No jean shorts John??


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Lol really?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Stinger Fan said:


> Has anyone ever been boo'ed at the hall of fame like that?lol


Someone got booed heavily when they were interviewing someone before the show properly Roman or Eva.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't feel the urge to dislike Cena anymore right now in light of the current day product, tbh.

:lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hot damn the crowd is savage. Its the HoF chill :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

he's looking great, he really is.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I missed this man so much and I used to hate him.


I've never hated him, but I sure have enjoyed booing the fuck out of him. The longer he's gone the more I find myself turning to the darkside. Next time he makes an appearance in San Antonio, I just might be cheering him.

WHAT THE FUCK. WHy does my feed keep cutting out.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Cena...with a similar background to Snoop ???


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

muting until Sting comes on....


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

I miss Cena.. I never thought I'd say it


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

He should of came out as Doctor of Thuganomics.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Of course was a no branier, because it shouled be Sasha, not Cena.


Snoop said on his old reality fatherhood show the first person to ever reach out to him and welcome him into the back of wwe was Cena who gave him an invite while doing the Thuganomics character. 

They even cut tracks together for fun


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Lmfao John getting the boos even at the HOF


He always does.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i fucking hate the WWE so much. They found a way to make us all happy for his return


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't feel the urge to dislike Cena anymore right now in light of the current day product, tbh.
> 
> :lol


Turning to the darkside too, I see...:wink2:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I mean, Cena's jacked to the gills but even either one or two (depending on your Kai Greene view) bodybuilder in the world Phil Heath can rock a suit. John on the other hand: has a suit ever looked good on him? Guy needs a custom tailor man.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

i love hearing all these boo's for cena. I've missed that.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Booing at the HOF is just shitty.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

Flat out shitted on. Nobody misses you Cena!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Turning to the darkside too, I see...:wink2:


It's that current day product and especially the top of the card right now..


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Someone got booed heavily when they were interviewing someone before the show properly Roman or Eva.




Maria something when she inducted Backlund.

She nearly cried. The crowd was that hostile to her.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lemmy should be getting inducted right now!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

More ho's than the Godfather :maury


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

Snoop gettin booed?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

dougfisher_05 said:


> I've never hated him, but I sure have enjoyed booing the fuck out of him. The longer he's gone the more I find myself turning to the darkside. Next time he makes an appearance in San Antonio, I just might be cheering him.


Used to get real pissed off at the anti-CeNation, because of what Cena represents.

That said, grew to have more fun with it, including basically annoying one of them in my row at Mania 31 during the US title match.

I point to myself: "Let's go Cena!"

Then I point to him for the "CENA SUCKS!"

He got a little miffed after 2 or 3... :grin2:


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Roamin' Rains said:


> Snoop gettin booed?


He should be booed!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ledg said:


> Maria something when she inducted Backlund.
> 
> She nearly cried. The crowd was that hostile to her.


Which was stupid because Backland asked her to do it for her help and support. They are friends and she respects the business


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cardo said:


>


OMFG

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTF do WWE fans want?

All day "We want Cena" , now they booing him?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Mark Henry getting that love


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Randy Orton and Snoop behind the buses, the contact high alone...


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

witchblade000 said:


> Lemmy should be getting inducted right now!


And if Snoop's getting booed, that's why!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This man's music is my childhood man. I love him, I don't care if ya'll are shitting on it, i love him.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

least he remembered to shout her out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shawn and Snoop

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Doggystyle is a top 5 rap album ever, than man can talk about whatever he wants


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Snoop and RVD locked in a room would be trippy


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Saiyan Prince said:


> least he remembered to shout her out.


I think it was more than just a shout out, he seems very emotional and happy about it


----------



## chris123 (Aug 20, 2006)

Snoop such an awesome guy, seems such a huge fan!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

chris123 said:


> Snoop such an awesome guy, seems such a huge fan!!!


Snoop and Schwarzenegger are the two recent celebrities that legit deserved induction


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, every time I see Snoop (interviews, speeches, etc.) he just comes across as such a great, genuine guy.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

That moment the guy people where angry at randomly is one of the few in the Celeb wing that is a true fan .


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Actually the speech's not that bad, not like Mike Tyson's. The guy was so out of place.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Family recognizing Family. 

That's what it's all about. :sasha3


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Snoop is humble. I am impressed.



> Which was stupid because Backland asked her to do it for her help and support. They are friends and she respects the business


Yeah because pinning the Women's Champion at Wrestlemania was totally respectful. :no:

- Vic


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

finalnight said:


> I think it was more than just a shout out, he seems very emotional and happy about it


just saying. She shoulda been the one to bring him out.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Wakans said:


> WTF is snoop dogg doing in a pro-wrestling hall of fame?


Making all those deserving but haven't been inducted yet feel about 2 inches high.

Cheap trick designed at grabbing some of Stupe Dog's fans.


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

how many speeches have been done so far guys?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Say what you want about Charlotte, but she looks fine as hell tonight


----------



## merlinthecat (Apr 11, 2014)

Paige is really pissing me off she's not even bothering to look at the stage and she also disappeared for like an hour. At least look like your interested for a few hours for what these guys have worked their whole career for everything about her really annoys me.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sexy Star sitting behind Charlotte.

You can also see he respects them and they respect him for how he treats them


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

Shitty rap.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Slider575 said:


> Say what you want about Charlotte, but she looks fine as hell tonight


When DOESN'T Charlotte look fine as Hell?


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

Slider575 said:


> Say what you want about Charlotte, but she looks fine as hell tonight


I think a lot of people are far too critical of her looks. She's a good looking lady.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Of course was a no branier, because it shouled be Sasha, not Cena.


You mean RVD?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, excellent speech there, Snoop. :clap


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So many Warrior-puns about to come.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm genuinely impressed. That was a good speech by Snoop.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> When DOESN'T Charlotte look fine as Hell?


Every day. She ugly.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mute time time. And snack time.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wrestlefire said:


> Used to get real pissed off at the anti-CeNation, because of what Cena represents.
> 
> That said, grew to have more fun with it, including basically annoying one of them in my row at Mania 31 during the US title match.
> 
> ...


My favorite part of going to live events is the back and forth with Cena fans. 

Last time I was at RAW in June the fans behind me were super Cena fans. Cheering the fuck out of him while I booed. I LOVE the dueling chants with fan live. It's fun, especially with kids. 

And no I don't mean that in a dickish way. I just find it fun that everyone gets in on the Cena act. 

If I ever met the man in person I'd shake his hand and tell him I respect his worth ethic. But from my seat? I'm gonna boo the fuck out of him because, well that's just how i feel about his character.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

Joan Lunden is such a shitty inductee. So pathetic.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Ugh the PR award you can't even boo the woman cause cancer.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

they really fucked up the warrior award.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh god after this vp they are going to hone in on reigns and this brutal crowd are going to murder

edit. phew they didn't do it lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

merlinthecat said:


> Paige is really pissing me off she's not even bothering to look at the stage and she also disappeared for like an hour. At least look like your interested for a few hours for what these guys have worked their whole career for everything about her really annoys me.


11-year veteran though.....


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

Lunden about to get booed


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

titties, man. can be deadly.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

witchblade000 said:


> Every day. She ugly.


Hotter than that Sasha Banks who looks like a horse.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So - are we going to not say anything about Snoop and Cena 'flying to friendly skies' in the studio while making music? :lmao


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

no its not about that King.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Somebody's aged.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

My mother is a cancer survivor. Joan's tribute video had me tearing up.

- Vic


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Thank you Dallas for being respectful of this. 

Total Corporate Synergy here, but at least the Dallas fans are being respectful and not assholes.*


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

I kinda wanna pound boss man's daughter.


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

merlinthecat said:


> Paige is really pissing me off she's not even bothering to look at the stage and she also disappeared for like an hour. At least look like your interested for a few hours for what these guys have worked their whole career for everything about her really annoys me.


I'm sure half the roster don't want to be there, they rather be on the piss up or having their alone time. But i'm sure most of them love seen the legends and stuff. I'm sure Paige isn't the only one.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Dana Warrior MILF.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

You know, Kevin Federline owns a victory over John Cena and is one of few Cena didn't at some point avenge a victory on. By proxy, that should make him a HOF celebrity candidate in comparison to some.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> I kinda wanna pound boss man's daughter.


That's a lot of pounding you would have to do.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> I kinda wanna pound boss man's daughter.


What :kobelol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm glad this isn't being boo'd. 

This might have PR consequences, and might not have been what Warrior wanted the award to be, but if we're talking about and spreading strength/awareness pertaining to life-taking diseases. I'm all for it.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Why is she cutting another like Warrior induction promo?


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Not disrespect to the inductee cause she is a breast cancer survivor but I hope her speech won't be dragged too long like last year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Cancer is WOAT.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm sorry, controversial, but this woman really does my tits in, I just don't like her. i'm bad I know.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This speech sounds hand written by Stephanie.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Much simpathy to Warrior's widow.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

DoubleA said:


> Hotter than that Sasha Banks who looks like a horse.


Sasha Banks is not my type. My type is Paige and the Big Bossman's daughter who did the speech earlier.


----------



## merlinthecat (Apr 11, 2014)

F E M E N I S I M B O Y S


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

DoubleA said:


> That's a lot of pounding you would have to do.


He can do a Cena and over come those odds


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Continuum said:


> they really fucked up the warrior award.


Well, in my opinion, naming it after the Ultimate Homophobe was the first problem.

Joan Lunden is just PR for WWE's work with Komen.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I want the Warrior toy on the podium.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> I kinda wanna pound boss man's daughter.


I challenge you to a hell in a cell match for her.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Spike said:


> Booing at the HOF is just shitty.


Totally agreed, but pretentious fanboys will be pretentious fanboys. They should just keep it to the talent and alumni to attend. It gets ridiculous.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

Where's Vince at ?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Where is The Rock? :rockwut Where is Vince? :Out


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Andy Awesome said:


> Where's Vince at ?


Back Stage screaming into the headset


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Where is The Rock? :rockwut Where is Vince? :Out


The Rock hasn't flown in yet. He'll fly in at around 8 tomorrow night, do his cameo, and leave back on the plane.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"my husband had so much respect for women" well its too bad your husband didn't have as much respect for dying male children considering a dying kid who wasn't slated to see next week just wanted a brief face to face and autograph with the man and yet when told this backstage Warrior shouts something like "Im fucking busy right now" when all he was doing was playing cards in the back and instead of coming out later leaves the family waiting outside in the snow for Warrior to meet the kid and Warrior never showed.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LESS TALKING MORE SUCKING


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

DoubleA said:


> That's a lot of pounding you would have to do.


rofl I'd love the challenge. I'm the little engine who could in that big woman.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

That Snoop speech was much less disastrous as I thought it was gonna be, for what its worth.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

I hope her theme song is "This Is My Fight Song"


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

Charlotte is lookin shiny on my screen


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Alright I can't take this crap anymore. I'll have to see the replay for Sting's speech tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joan Lunden is my favorite WWE personality ever!


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Booing at the HOF is shitty, but booing feminism and the misrepresentation of The Ultimate Warrior's words so they can get some PR would be fine. I wish the pansies in the crowd, or some damn employee, would speak up about this shit, god damn it.


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

Noooooooo that long script


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

Can we get Michael Hayes come back out to sing Badstreet U.S.A again ?


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

I both love and hate the HoF in equal measure. While I sit here and watch it and well up at the memories of guys gone by and what they have done to entertain us, I still get fed up of the style of speeches that have become ingrained with the indcutees.

They go one of two ways

a) I'm glad to be a member of the Hall of Fame, it was such an honour to be there for the fans etc etc etc etc

b) This one time I was rooming with Paul Bearer *clap clap clap clap* then Jimmy Snuka walked in *clap clap clap clap* then I'd like to thank Junkyard Dog for turning on some taps in the bar * clap clap clap clap * and Ric Flair * whooooooo clap clap clap *

Cheaper pops than Mick Foley promo.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I really admire this woman and I'm really happy that she beat cancer, but you can't tell me that WWE doesn't change the meaning fo Warrior's words for an image cleaner for the company.


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

Andy Awesome said:


> Can we get Michael Hayes come back out to sing Badstreet U.S.A again ?


Amen


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

real warrior women don't wear pink, they wear whatever the fuck they want.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wrap it up


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Andy Awesome said:


> Can we get Michael Hayes come back out to sing Badstreet U.S.A again ?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716437184547393536


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

This woman deserves better than to get an award named after a racist, homophobe.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Snoop sucks...i dont know how old most of you are but when his 2nd album came out in 96 to mixed reviews he basically sucked from 96 til now...doggystyle he peaked.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

All the non-wrestling stuff, Warrior Award, celebrity wing etc... should be done at the start. I don't wanna watch this when I'm waiting for Sting.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

merlinthecat said:


> Paige is really pissing me off she's not even bothering to look at the stage and she also disappeared for like an hour. At least look like your interested for a few hours for what these guys have worked their whole career for everything about her really annoys me.


I got those vibes too. Emma acted that way at the Arnold last month during autograph signings and it's like, dude, have some respect, for real, lol.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716437184547393536


I'll take Jimmy Garvin having a mild heart attack as well, thank you !


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Andy Awesome said:


> I hope her theme song is "This Is My Fight Song"


Im fucking dying laughing hahaha


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I would happily still be listening to free birds stories.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

"My seven kids....YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO CLAP, PEOPLE !!!!"


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TIME FOR FLAIR AND STING!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716437184547393536


Man, I loved their speech.

So long, weird, and shit - but such a testament to the Freebirds' pure passion and love for wrestling. I really hope I find something in life that I love as much as these people love the wrestling business.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> You mean RVD?


ONE OF A KIND!


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

Flair blading tonight?


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

Why is her theme song the generic ringtone from Samsung ?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

STING TIME...RIght?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Anybody else here anticipating Sting mainly to find out if he's retiring?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Anybody else here anticipating Sting mainly to find out if he's retiring?


I am as well.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Drunk Flair time and then the STINGER!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank god the celebrity and PR award is over.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Anybody else here anticipating Sting mainly to find out if he's retiring?


*raises hand*

Of course, if we're thinking that way, isn't Sting, then, the second to go into the Hall (technically) active?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

If Sting isn't retiring, $100 bucks says he closes with "The only thing that's for sure about Sting, is nothing's for sure."


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

MyFistYourFace said:


> Flair blading tonight?


OMFG bahahaahahahaa
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Comment of the night award!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Apparently Mick Foley is not at the HoF and is honoring Funk with Sabu instead.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

He just told many media outlets he aint retired and wants that undertaker match


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Over/under how much times Flair cries?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

STING :mark:


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

oh sh*t...he looks sober.....wooooooooo


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

Flair should come out with a blue kamikaze in hand


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

The Amazon said:


> He just told many media outlets he aint retired and wants that undertaker match


That's not at all what I heard. All I heard was that he said he wasn't officially retired. Which led many to believe he was waiting for tonight to announce it.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Why is bum foley with bum sabu on hall of fame night...only thing terry funk is known for is roadhouse and as chainsaw charlie.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Flair with that smile looked so fucking hammered you'd think he just got done in a handicapped match with Thor and Odin.

edit: my apologies sounds stone sober actually.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

WOOOOOOOO!
It would be epic if Sting salutes Kurt Angle and the other TNA wrestling partners he had.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Amazon said:


> Snoop sucks...i dont know how old most of you are but when his 2nd album came out in 96 to mixed reviews he basically sucked from 96 til now...doggystyle he peaked.


'No Limit Top Dogg' was a great album. 'Paid tha Cost to Be tha Boss' & 'The Blue Carpet Treatment' were cool too.

'Rhythm & Gangsta' was just okay, but I loved this joint:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'll probably go to hell... 

But I wonder if Flair took Michelle to that ole' Space Mountain?!


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

already crying lol


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

FLAIR CRY COUNT: 1


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

If sting cant face the undertaker he sure as hell should face OxiOxiOxiOxiOxi taker


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Becky has no one to mention her .


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

YestleMania said:


> Over/under how much times Flair cries?


Wow - that didn't take time!


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Becky has no one to mention her .


It'll be funny if Sting mentions her lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Flair is great

:lmao


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Paige's mum looks amazing tonight. Would smash.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Becky has no one to mention her .


God, she's such a babe tonight though. I'll mention her! :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ric is slurring so bad :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Cost


Ric Flair got emotional again.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> 'No Limit Top Dogg' was a great album. 'Paid tha Cost to Be tha Boss' & 'The Blue Carpet Treatment' were cool too.
> 
> 'Rhythm & Gangsta' was just okay, but I loved this joint:


You must be a young cat...because lets pretend that no limit era never existed ok?


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

RJTM said:


> Paige's mum looks amazing tonight. Would smash.


Let me at her !!! Let me at her !!


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Nearly lost it when Ric started to cry a little


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Did Charlotte recently get implants?


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

I just love Flair's unprecedented passion for the business and everyone involved. I got a bit choked up when he started crying at the mention of Piper and Dusty.


----------



## Bazzil (Aug 13, 2006)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Apparently Mick Foley is not at the HoF and is honoring Funk with Sabu instead.



Now im pissed i didnt go to that show. Was planning to but im feeling a bit shitty today


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I love how Charlotte was so fucking embarrassed at the Flair shoutout :lmao 

Gotta love Naitch man.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

RJTM said:


> Paige's mum looks amazing tonight. Would smash.


No no no. She'd smash you.

Paige's mom is NOT to be screwed with!!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Yup, Flair did another hijacking.

- Vic


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Amazon said:


> You must be a young cat...because lets pretend that no limit era never existed ok?


I'm 29, and looking back at No Limit....yeah I get what you mean. lol

But for that one album, I like it.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Flair what are you even saying :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Couple more shots at dubya cee dubya


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Does Flair realize this is about Sting?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

:maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

Any way to turn on subtitles???


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Wrestlefire said:


> No no no. She'd smash you.
> 
> Paige's mom is NOT to be screwed with!!


Psh. I'd let her smash me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:hbk1


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

Pronk25 said:


> Does Flair realize this is about Sting?


"Man, three time Hall of Fame Famer. This is awe...Oh yeah, Sting"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dammit Flair talk about Sting! :lmao


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Bazzil said:


> Now im pissed i didnt go to that show. Was planning to but im feeling a bit shitty today


Doesnt look like a show at all...looks like a garage wtf


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

MyFistYourFace said:


> Any way to turn on subtitles???


There is a Closed Captions option on the Network, yes.:lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Flair's gone, dude thinks he's in his living room just shooting the shit :maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Flair's not even talking about Sting.

:lmao


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

I love Flair, I really do but come on man.... This isn't your night


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

RJTM said:


> Psh. I'd let her smash me.


I don't think that'd go the way you expect.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I love you so much, Naitch!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Flair putting himself over..


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Christ Ric, this is for Sting. Save the shit for your next induction.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Did Flair mention Steamboat more or Sting? :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Network stopped working for me. For fucks sake.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Snoop's selfie


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Did Flair mention Steamboat more or Sting? :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


I think Triple H is making a comeback for the win.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

YestleMania said:


> There is a Closed Captions option on the Network, yes.:lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sting has no friends in WWE.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Use the crow theme why don't cha


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Flair's been inducted to the HOF twice, now, Jesus, what's with all these inductors talking about themselves? He spent more time talking about his feuds with Shawn Michaels and Ricky Steamboat than he did talking about Sting.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

1996 WWE Hall of Fame!


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

199...uh 2000...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

EPIC induction :lmao


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

fuck lol flair didnt know year it was


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Of course, Sting comes out to his shitty WWE theme...

- Vic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Flair forgot he was inducting Sting

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

The Amazon said:


> Doesnt look like a show at all...looks like a garage wtf


I think that's a ranch -- and, if I recall correctly, where the Legends Ranch event is held for the Platinum Travel package on Monday.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

What WWE should have done with Sting's theme is use that orchestra version that they showed I believe for WWE 2k15. Would have been a cool way to use his old theme but give it a new flair for his WWE run.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Love Flair, but the speech was nothing about Sting and more about HHH.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

aaaand we're back. Or so I think. Flair will probably ramble another 35 minutes and by the time Sting finishes his speech the HOF will be an unprecedented 5 hours haha


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

Where was the cab for flair to get backstage safely?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

CHARISMA


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Hulkster mention for the win...
Great Stinger(Y)


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Looks like the HOF this year will come in at about 3 hrs 45 mins. Is that a record?


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

coreysamson said:


> aaaand we're back. Or so I think. Flair will probably ramble another 35 minutes and by the time Sting finishes his speech the HOF will be an unprecedented 5 hours haha


Didn't Rock send the HoF ceremony where Peter Maivia was inducted past four?


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

That year botch from the Naitch... We're still in the twentieth century :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Woooo!


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> Didn't Rock send the HoF ceremony where Peter Maivia was inducted past four?


I'm sure you're right. I thought for sure that Flair was gonna break that record lmfao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Booker is ready to go home


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sting is incredible smooth and easy to listen to. Awesome speech so far


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Epic Rollinds story!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dat Rollins' pop

:drose


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

ROBOCOP MENTION !!!!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Rollins lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nash :lol


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

"sting do you mind if i just spoon with you for a minute" lmfao


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Dat Rollins' pop
> 
> :drose


The Roman boos when he was on the screen, this isn't a very vocal crowd as well :lmao
https://twitter.com/DavKind76/status/716456967129006080


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Joker Sting mention! :lol


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

JOKER STING HAHAHA HE WENT THERE


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Subtle TNA reference!


----------



## Bazzil (Aug 13, 2006)

Wrestlefire said:


> I think that's a ranch -- and, if I recall correctly, where the Legends Ranch event is held for the Platinum Travel package on Monday.


Its called Eddie Deans Ranch. Not a real ranch. Its right next to they Kay Bailey Convention Center


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Booker sucks


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

That Vince impersonation was spot on lol


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

Sting is so fucking smooth


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

coreysamson said:


> I'm sure you're right. I thought for sure that Flair was gonna break that record lmfao


He'd have needed another hour, I think.

IIRC, Rock went about 45 or so minutes at the top of the show and got quite a bit of heat from the WWE for basically hijacking the HOF show that year.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

lool Joker sting :lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

This is an awesome speech. Sting a much better speaker than I thought he was.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Sting mention his Joker persona. Great, the man is really a great proffesional granting his time in TNA.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Sting mentioning god....heartbreak kid creaming in his john deer pannies right now


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Bazzil said:


> Its called Eddie Deans Ranch. Not a real ranch. Its right next to they Kay Bailey Convention Center


Stand corrected.

Thought that for two reasons:

1) The people doing the cards were offering shuttles.

2) Doesn't WWE not like having "other companies'" stuff that close?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716461135738773504
Him & the nWo. Haha!


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Joker Sting mentioned, only tna reference


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Great HOF speech!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*So for those who saw his TNA HOF speech. Which one was better? This or that?*


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

#ThankYouWarrior 

Undertaker chant!!!

- Vic


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Excellent speech by Sting, must say.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Give me sting and taker damnit


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

lol, this speech is awesome. Sting is so damn likable.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Great speech I prefer Freebirds speech more due to the sheer insanity.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Papa crow with the "You're welcome!"


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

"Thanks Mom and Dad." ".....YOU'RE WELCOME !!!"


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*God I'd love it if he ended this with a throat slash and an eye roll with a wink and a nod to Mania 33. *


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

STING OxiOxiOxiOxiTAKER! BOOK IT!


----------



## Bazzil (Aug 13, 2006)

Wrestlefire said:


> Stand corrected.
> 
> Thought that for two reasons:
> 
> ...


Probably not, but they have a relationship with Evolve who are doing shows there. Evolve will be having the qualifying matches for thr WWE cruiserweight tournament thing.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Dat Athlean X sighting


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

#ThankYouSting 

- Vic


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

STING RETIRES. :gameover


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Uh-oh. Say it aint soo.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

There it is.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:mj2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oh dear.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

i knew that was gonna happen. so sad


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Official retirement


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Fuck you sting...loser


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

There it is. 

The Icon has retired.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

DAMN IT SETH !!!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

GOD DAMN IT!!!

- Vic


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well now what did that last part mean...


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Bazzil said:


> Probably not, but they have a relationship with Evolve who are doing shows there. Evolve will be having the qualifying matches for thr WWE cruiserweight tournament thing.


That's true. I know when I was planning my Mania 31 trip, I heard a couple events make the claim they were exiled for that reason (the cards we're talking about were moved all the way to the fairgrounds), but good point on the Evolve relationship.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aw man


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

:vincecry Thank you Sting.


----------



## chris123 (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Not gonna lie that retirement brought a tear to my eye


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks a lot Seth... Idiot


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GREAT speech by Sting.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Dammit I was really hoping the retirement shit was just a rumor


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

See you later, aka showing up at WM32. "Retired" Wrestlers can still get involved.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Well fuck. Sting officially retires. 

I guess here's to an odd run in at a future Mania where him and Taker at least have a staredown tease. *


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

He retired but did anybody else find that last bit interesting? I mean he puts on the glasses and grabs the bat and says "This isn't good bye, it's just see ya later"


----------



## chris123 (Aug 20, 2006)

It feels like this is finally the end of WCW, and a huge amount of my childhood gone, Sting was my favourite wrestler.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sooooooooooo what the hell was with that last part?


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

And to think Sting and Undertaker both had matches at last year's Wrestlemania... But not against each other.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Is not a goodbye, just a see you later...

We'll see Sting like wrestling oldtimers in Japan like it happens sometimes... this retirement is just to please. :vince or :hunter.
Because that may be what they want to hear.:lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you Sting! See you later!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*WHAT IF* Sting interferes in Undertaker's match tomorrow to swerve us all? :lol

- Vic


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Sooooooooooo what the hell was with that last part?


he'll make some appearances here and there maybe a gm?


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

that was lame.. It felt like Sting didn't belong.. Ric Flair inducted him and couldn't even find anything interesting to say about him...


Probably the worst and least deserving headliner in WWE HOF history


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I wonder if WWE forced Sting to retire. It didn't seem like he wanted to.


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> GREAT speech by Sting.


you know it's a great speech when you don't get bored once. Such a humble guy.

Still my favourite speech is Bret Harts from WM 22 HOF such a funny and amazing speech.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Vic Capri said:


> *WHAT IF* Sting interferes in Undertaker's match tomorrow to swerve us all? :lol
> 
> - Vic


Fucking wow can you IMAGINNNNNE :lmao


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Andy Awesome said:


> DAMN IT SETH !!!


Not Seth. That move, the turnbuckle powerbomb, is wrong from the start and shouldn't have been tried -- by anybody.

I'm glad Sting's at peace with his decision.

#ThankYouSting -- from a "WCW Country" guy from back in the day.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Sting is going to interfere in the Taker match tomorrow and smash Taker's head in Negan style with Lucille.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I wonder if WWE forced Sting to retire. It didn't seem like he wanted to.


Well he properly didn't want to but health reasons properly forced him to.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

It's likely Sting is simply retired, but that last bit leaves a glimmer of a hope. Like maybe he plans to retire under the WWE umbrella... after one more match?

We can hope, it's not likely, but oh well. It's something.

I feel like he could face Taker and still be technically retired lol.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay I'm going nuts with this conspiracy business

Didnt he say something along the lines of 'I'm retiring under the WWE umbrella' or something like that? Then he goes and says see ya later?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sting officially retires 

His legacy is huge in pro-wrestling but I wonder what he meant by the last part. He'll probably appear in a segment here and there but he is probably retired from in-ring action. It was a great and emotional HOF speech. Fully deserved for Sting.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Vic Capri said:


> *WHAT IF* Sting interferes in Undertaker's match tomorrow to swerve us all? :lol
> 
> - Vic


Yep, I could actually see it happening.


----------



## chris123 (Aug 20, 2006)

YestleMania said:


> Sting is going to interfere in the Taker match tomorrow and smash Taker's head in Negan style with Lucille.


That's the hope, we may not get the match but hopefully he would interfere and give a huge battle with the Undertaker to cause some kind of outcome.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

They have to have sting interfere tomorrow...makes perfect sense!!!


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Another possibility: Sting is Shane's GM for Raw after Shane wins tomorrow?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I refuse to believe he's retiring without SOME type of on screen interaction with Undertaker


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Even though part of this same crowd will boo my guy Reigns to death tomorrow, the fact that they booed the writing staff makes me lowkey mark for them.:ti2


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

The "see you later" is just a nod to future non-wrestling appearances in WWE. If he was planning to have a match any time soon, and especially if he was getting involved tomorrow, there'd be no reason for him to mention the word "retirement".

And there's no way he'd have blanked out the "one more match" and "Undertaker" chants otherwise.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

• Sting said he going to retire under the "WWE Umbrella"
• Alvarez said we would get a clue Saturday night about the surprise for WM 32
• If Shane takes over RAW he could rebrand the show which would allow Sting to wrestle one more match not necessarily under the WWE name for storyline purposes


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Godfather being inducted gives me hope that Maryse will be inducted one day, I mean if he can...then...


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Needs an induction just for that dress.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

ok how come Sasha didn't induct snoop?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love Sting to death; one of my favorites of all time. But I think some have to accept that he is *57* years old. Even if he didn't get hurt; he really shouldn't be in there anymore. The human body is not meant to bump at nearly 60 years of age and with 20-30 years worth of bumps already on that body. Let's be real here, as much as it sucks.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Ithil said:


> Needs an induction just for that dress.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Sting is done, no doubt. The 'see ya later' is just alluding to guest appearances like other legends do. Hoping for him to interfere tomorrow night is setting up for disappointment.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> I love Sting to death; one of my favorites of all time. But I think some have to accept that he is *57* years old. Even if he didn't get hurt; he really shouldn't be in there anymore. The human body is not meant to bump at nearly 60 years of age and with 20-30 years worth of bumps already on that body. Let's be real here, as much as it sucks.


I agree. I only want to see Sting wrestle one more match if it serves a purpose for a storyline. WWE killed his momentum last year at WM 31. But they got fans very excited with his return against Rollins. 

There's money to be made if Sting interferes tomorrow. A Shane win tomorrow allows WWE to really "shake things up" with their entire show. With RAW's ratings decline it's time to rebrand things. Smackdown is nothing more than a recap show. They need to completely overhaul Monday nights and eventually transition Smackdown into a show for NXT.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I agree. I only want to see Sting wrestle one more match if it serves a purpose for a storyline. WWE killed his momentum last year at WM 31. But they got fans very excited with his return against Rollins.
> 
> There's money to be made if Sting interferes tomorrow. A Shane win tomorrow allows WWE to really "shake things up" with their entire show. With RAW's ratings decline it's time to rebrand things. Smackdown is nothing more than a recap show. They need to completely overhaul Monday nights and eventually transition Smackdown into a show for NXT.


Sting shouldn't wrestle one more match. He's 57 and got severely injured in his last match. It's time, sadly.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Sting shouldn't wrestle one more match. He's 57 and got severely injured in his last match. It's time, sadly.


We will find out tomorrow. If WWE doesn't use Sting tomorrow then his career is indeed over. But if he's involved in any way during the Shane/Taker match he will wrestle again. It might also be good for Rollins if Sting wrestles again. From what people are saying it seems Rollins really took it hard when Sting got injured.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> We'll find out tomorrow. If WWE doesn't use Sting tomorrow then his career is indeed over. But if he's involved in any way during the Shane/Taker match he will wrestle again. It might also be good for Rollins if Sting wrestles again. From what people are saying it seems Rollins really took it hard when Sting got injured.


It seems like wrestlers are honoring their retirements more and more these days. Sting is nearly 60 years old and coming off a very serious injury. I bet WWE wouldn't allow him to wrestle again in fear of him getting even more seriously hurt. I don't blame them given Sting's age.

Not like he announced his retirement during an angle. Seems more legit at the HOF.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Loved the George Hackenschmidt mention tonight by WWE he really was a foudning father of 'The Worked Match' and the first Undisputed World heavyweight champion.

Really enjoyed this HOF Only thing that ruined it for me was Cena but then i am not a Cena guy so i am never going to be pleased to see him.

Loved the Freebirds stories and Dudley's just being hilarious.

Felt sorry for Sting during The Undertaker chants, You can tell he really wants that match still, But i have high hope that we may still get at least some kind of interaction between the 2 one day. 
I was half expecting the Undertaker to come out after Stings speech and do the whole kneeling down thing.

So yea NXT was great, HOF was great its all down to Mania now.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Can't believe WWE wasted its only chance to do Sting/Taker last year. I would feel more better about his retirement if we had got that match but as always WWE fucks it up. Anywho, I understand Sting is up there in age and at this point I hope we at least get a face to face encounter between Sting/Taker. There is small amount of hope of what Sting said at the ending of his speech that this could happen even possibly a match.


----------



## chris123 (Aug 20, 2006)

AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> Can't believe WWE wasted its only chance to do Sting/Taker last year. I would feel more better about his retirement if we had got that match but as always WWE fucks it up. Anywho, I understand Sting is up there in age and at this point I hope we at least get a face to face encounter between Sting/Taker. There is small amount of hope of what Sting said at the ending of his speech that this could happen even possibly a match.


No one expects a career threatening injury to occur, imo they were gonna save the match up for something, it is a darn shame it didn't happen though


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank fuck we're not getting a Sting-Undertaker match. Would have been one of the worst matches in wrestling history. Don't worry, the match can still happen ... that's what fan fiction is for.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

Scavet said:


> loooool


:tysonlol


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Scavet said:


> loooool


*Vince would be using these at RAWs if he knew he'd get them to listen.*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> New Day making it all about themselves so far.


Well, can you blame them? They looked so fresh & so clean (_clean_).

Also, if that's the case, the Dudley Boyz were making it all about themselves. They were just being lighthearted & fun, it's not like they were inducting Joan Lunden. And with how wild the Freebirds/Michael Hayes were, it was fine. I don't really think Flair was being too far either. Flair is in his mid-late 60s so I highly doubt he'll ever change with how he does promos/speeches. He's never been great with a script.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Don't know much about Stan Hansen, but fuck, his speech is making me wish he was uncle. What a nice fucking guy!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So Sting pretty much retired then? Expected it TBH, despite what he's been saying recently, it's a real shame it had to end the way it did and he couldn't have got that big send off, esp in one last match at WM32 like he wanted and was planning before the injury.

Makes it worse when the crowd were chanting for Taker, Sting has mentioned him in every bloody interview for years, including just last week, and even if he wasn't injured, i can fully imagine it would have been Sting/Wyatt or something tonight anyway.

Looking forward to watching his speech. Thank you Sting.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Big Show :xzibit


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So I've seen Godfather & Hansen inducted so far. Wright needn't have shown up, Vader & Hansen was fun. Though I'm pissed Vader hasn't been inducted yet. 
The ceremonies have gone way down hill I see though. Haven't bothered with them in a while, catching the odd one here and there in recent years.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> "These new gay guys are brothers because they love each other"


Man that was an unfortunate fraudulent slip of the tongue :lmao

Haven't watched the HOF yet, but Flair sounded like he put in another fucking shocking performance and didn't do Sting any justice at all. Just fuck off Ric, sorry.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

I really enjoy the HOF but this year did not capture me as much.
Godfather was very short and sweet.
Vader did Hansen proud and Hansen seemed to enjoy his moment.
Jackie was also short and sweet and I am a bit disappointed that she never mentioned Luna as she worked so often with her at various promotions and they respected each other a lot. Madusa still had the best HOF speech of the ladies so far.
The Freebirds went on a bit, typical Michael Hayes glory hogging although they definitely deserve the induction.
Big Boss Man was a touching tribute from his family.
Snoop Dogg who cares?
Sting was fine and very humble but there was no show stealer speeches this year.

The legacy inductees are a good idea in theory but am I the only one that finds it a bit insulting that Lou Thesz has not been inducted as a regular inductee? They inducted Gorgeous George from the early tv era so why not Thesz who was the face of the NWA and was definitely a tv era icon?
I do understand that the other legacy inductees are from way back which makes a regular induction far more difficult but Thesz was a tv guy and he surely has family here physically to accept.
I think WWE did wrong there.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

Midnight Rocker said:


> OMFG that is disgusting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

New Day were the absolute MVP of last night. Brilliant.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

The Legacy inductions were long overdue. I just don't know the WWE didn't do it the easy way and include the WCW Hall of Fame in their HoF.

Lou Thesz
Bruiser and Crusher
Wahoo
Masked Assassin 
Wrestling II
Ole Anderson
Angelo Poffo


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

chris123 said:


> No one expects a career threatening injury to occur, imo they were gonna save the match up for something, it is a darn shame it didn't happen though


I get that but they essentially killed Sting in his first match. 

Even if you did Sting v. Taker this year. 

Sting is still the guy that lost to Seth and HHH why would I assume he'd beat Taker. Poor planning by the WWE.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

"This is not goodbye, it's see you later"

Because Sting is going to interfere in the HIAC.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Brock said:


> Man that was an unfortunate fraudulent slip of the tongue :lmao
> 
> Haven't watched the HOF yet, but Flair sounded like he put in another fucking shocking performance and didn't do Sting any justice at all. Just fuck off Ric, sorry.


It sounded like he was being inducted again and he put over Hunter more than he did Sting.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Flair kinda pissed me off to be honest. If anyone has followed Jackie the past few years. She likes to keep public speaking brief, that's just what she did. She posted only a 60 second video for her WSU Hall of Fame induction. Freebirds went on to long but it was fun. BBMs hogs, sorry I mean children, did good. The Warrior award is garbage. Snoop Dogg did a cool speech. Shame he was irrelevant.

As for the Legacy class, it's like they said oh fuck, we've got no golden era guys; time to Wikipedia.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I was thoroughly disappointed in the show. I expected more from Vader when he was inducting Stan. Instead he kept getting lost in his speech. As much as I adore Stan, and he remains my fav, I wasn't that impressed with his speech either. I felt like he was winging it, especially since he wasn't wearing his glasses and reading from notes. I kinda hoped for more stories from him. 

New Day, as expected, were idiots and didn't take a damn thing seriously and made it all about THEM as opposed to who they were inducting. Which is one reason I hated them doing The Freebirds induction. Since Kevin Vin Erich _was_ there, I do *NOT* understand that decision at all. That said, Michael and Jimmy were the highlight of the night, even though they went on for far too long. I could definitely have lived without the concert. :lol Enjoyed the stories they told, though and I LOVED what Michael was wearing. He looked like a Freebird (minus the weight gain of course). Glad he chose to dress like his character instead of those gosh awful suits he's been known to sport. 

And Flair? WTH was he doing? Did he even mention Sting for more that a minute of that ridiculous speech? WWE needs to realize that Flair's time behind a microphone needs to be OVER. He's not remotely as entertaining as he seems to think he is. Sting's speech, however, was the best one of the night. You could tell he put thought into what he was going to say and as usual he came across as the humble, kind and generous man he's always been. 

I went into the show expecting much more than I got, but I do want to say, as someone who complains ALOT about the crowds, last night's HOF crowd did a wonderful job of making the show about the inductees and not about themselves as crowds have done in the past. I appreciated that so much.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

HAHAHAHHA just saw Cena

Dear Lord he got slaughtered.

Completely massacred by the fans.

What an utter failure of a "star" in every way shape and form.

Wow.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Rick Martel mention and he got no reaction. Someone on here isn't going to be happy.
> 
> 
> :lol


Why do people say this, you make yourself look silly when you try to downplay things as though they didn't happen, Rick got a pretty decent pop when his name was mentioned, so no, I was quite the opposite and really made up by this, I was more surprised that Jake didn't later, who really should have done, I forget who it was that mentioned Jake, but I think it was Hayes who gave a loud clap to spur the crowd on.

Here is the clip, no reaction?



But no, I was well happy with that, Stan spoke about him for quite a while and really bigged him up, he spent a good few minutes or so talking about Rick and dedicated that part to him, which was great!

I really enjoyed the HOF last night, it was a pretty decent show, Snoop Dogg's speech was great and another highlight for me was Kevin Von Erich, that guy is an inspiration, I don't know much about Kevin but you could see completely that he absolutely meant every word he said there with passion, was funny how he said 'These new gay guys are brothers because they love each other', when he meant to say 'New Day Guys'  

Great show last night though, looking forward to Wrestlemania tonight


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

They try way too hard to be like the Oscars or Emmys. Just look at most of the inductees...HOF is a joke.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rocko's Modern Life said:


> Why do people say this, you make yourself look silly when you try to downplay things as though they didn't happen, Rick got a pretty decent pop when his name was mentioned, so no, I was quite the opposite and really made up by this, I was more surprised that Jake didn't later, who really should have done, I forget who it was that mentioned Jake, but I think it was Hayes who gave a loud clap to spur the crowd on.
> 
> Here is the clip, no reaction?
> 
> ...


When I was watching live last night, no pop came across my TV at all. That's weird. Was just being honest. :shrug


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

The Big Boss Ladies are kind of hot for big ol fat broads. They might be the hottest obese ladies I've ever seen, good job Boss Man. I'm not usually into the BBW's, but give me a 12 pack and I'm down!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> When I was watching live last night, no pop came across my TV at all. That's weird. Was just being honest. :shrug


lol, you need a new TV lol, that was the first thing I noticed when I was watching it, when I was watching last night though, I was wondering if Stan was going to mention him, I thought he would do, but wasn't sure he'd talk about him as much as he did, which was great, Rick got a mention quite a few times last night, I saw on Twitter he got a really great reaction too which is nice, one of the things I hate with talents, and not just with Rick, but in general, is when they get underrated and under credited, I think it's one of the things that happens way too much in the wrestling world, but it seems as though the fans, or the majority of them anyway, make a good point about recognising these talents, Rick Rude is another who often gets under appreciated and quite a few to be honest, and to a degree the Million Dollar Man, but the fans usually make up for this when it comes to the decent talents, which is great.

I really enjoyed Stan's speech though, I don't really know much about Stan if I'm honest, but I do want to learn more about him, he seems like a really great guy and Vader's introduction to him was also great, another who I feel should be in the Hall Of Fame, probably one of the best, if not the best, big men in the business I feel.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Anyone else noticed Sexy Star from Lucha Underground in the audience. I wonder if this a sign that she'll be heading to NXT after the second season of Lucha Underground ends. It would be interesting to see her have a match against Asuka.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ambrose is either high or drunk as fuck :xzibit


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Botch-Sensei said:


> Anyone else noticed Sexy Star from Lucha Underground in the audience. I wonder if this a sign that she'll be heading to NXT after the second season of Lucha Underground ends. It would be interesting to see her have a match against Asuka.


Especially when it was actually Kalistos wife Abigail, and not Sexy Star.

I was more shocked at seeing Nidia to be honest. It's the first time she's appeared at anything wrestling related in almost a decade (she did a couple of Indy dates in 05 & 06 before disappearing off the face of the earth).;


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

does the big show ever go 5 minutes without crying?


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

These new gay guys...haha still laughing


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Brock said:


> Ambrose is either high or drunk as fuck :xzibit


:lmao

Wow, what a train wreck! Zero fucks given!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Also during that Sting speech. DAT ROLLINS POP.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

I feel bad for the people sitting near Dean Ambrose. If you have to chew with your mouth open then you have a neurological problem.


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

Erik. said:


> "This is not goodbye, it's see you later"
> 
> Because Sting is going to interfere in the HIAC.


Given the fact that he intentionally mentioned, "Joker Sting" (at which time I'm sure VKM's head exploded, and his headless body went around kicking children in their faces) I'm honestly taking the, "it's see you later" comment along with, "finishing my career under the WWE umbrella" as him jumping ship to another company, alla Ric Flair.

I'd love to see him stay in WWE though, manage new wrestlers, commentate, etc.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

With it over with for another year, hoping Vader, DDP & Rick Rude get inducted next year. Maybe the Rock n Roll Express as the tag team? I'll laugh if Shaq gets the Celeb induction.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

"Orton looks old"..... in what fucking alternate universe? :leo


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Too bad Scott Steiner went completely batshit insane and has burned every bridge imaginable...I'd like to see the Steiners get a HOF induction. 

The Freebirds and Sting's induction speeches were great, but I really thought Stan Hansen's was very underrated. The Unsinkable Battleship wasn't the most photogenic star, but I followed his career through the years and he is definitely deserving of being in the HOF.


----------



## JSaw13 (Feb 13, 2016)

As much as Sting deserves it, it would have been nice if he ever won a WWE match.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> Too bad Scott Steiner went completely batshit insane and has burned every bridge imaginable...I'd like to see the Steiners get a HOF induction.
> 
> The Freebirds and Sting's induction speeches were great, but I really thought Stan Hansen's was very underrated. The Unsinkable Battleship wasn't the most photogenic star, but I followed his career through the years and he is definitely deserving of being in the HOF.


I definitely agree about his being deserving, I just didn't think his speech was that great. (Nor was Vader's introduction)


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> Too bad Scott Steiner went completely batshit insane and has burned every bridge imaginable...I'd like to see the Steiners get a HOF induction.
> 
> The Freebirds and Sting's induction speeches were great, but I really thought Stan Hansen's was very underrated. The Unsinkable Battleship wasn't the most photogenic star, but I followed his career through the years and he is definitely deserving of being in the HOF.


the Steiners will be in. Scott just needs to settle down same thing with Dynamite Kid


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't think Scott will ever settle down.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Still not sure why they put in Snoop Dogg instead of Lemmy Kilmister.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Kemba said:


> I don't think Scott will ever settle down.


SAMOA JOE KNOWS HE CANT BEAT ME SO HES NOT EVEN GONNA TRY!!! :lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"Should I say Joker Sting?"

:LIGHTS

Good one , Steve. Great speech and it was really nice seeing his mom and dad in attendance.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hate to see Sting retire.


----------

